# Thousand words a day club 2014



## CoraBuhlert

It's back by popular demand, so let's close the old thread and continue with this one.

In spite of visiting some friends on New Year's Day, I wrote 1267 words. How about you?


----------



## SLGray

Hooray! I've been waiting to be able to join you.

1109 today.


----------



## Romantique

on my first day not lurking, I've written 2010. I started my first novel! Exciting stuff.


----------



## Crime fighters

I've been too hungover to be productive today. But I'm in for the year. I'll have to settle for 364,000 words


----------



## Bec

I really should do this. I really should. I failed spectacularly in 2013. May 2014 be more productive! MUCH more productive!

Hold me accountable, Kboards.


----------



## Lydniz

Back to work today. I shall check in later with a total (please God let it be more than 50 words, I'm so out of practice).


----------



## Guest

5,224 today.  

Welcome everyone!  Don't be afraid to post a few hundred words if that's all you get some days - they add up!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 1: 6,241.  About 4,600 was rewrites.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Yesterday, 1295  Jan 1


----------



## 69959

Back in the game after a two week break! 

1,513 this morning. Starting a new novel and didn't have a great outline. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lydniz

...and we're off! 2,013 today. Not going to complain about that.

I've just realised, if I'd added one more word it would have been 2014, to celebrate the new year. Oh well.


----------



## Incognita

Getting back on the horse after taking December off for editing. Clocked 2,010 words on the brand-spanking-new novel. (The sad thing is that I need to write more than that every day to meet 2014's production goals. Oh, well...baby steps!)


----------



## Sarah Scribblez

Jan 1st: 2094

Today: 2014 (had to quickly write two more words to make it that number!)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Jan 1: 1,158
Jan 2: 1,001

And away we go.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 2: 4,030


----------



## Doril

I wrote 2,300.


----------



## Incognita

2,860 today.


----------



## Cege Smith

YAY- a new thread!

2178 words today. I'm starting to feel the groove- not quite it in yet though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

First of all, a hearty "welcome" or respectively "welcome back" and a Happy New Year to all old and new members of this thread.

2178 words over here.


----------



## dalya

2600 today. Hooray for everyone who's off to a good start for the year and feeling groovy!


----------



## KGorman

1263, plus some throw-away stuff. Here's to tomorrow!


----------



## Romantique

Romantique said:


> on my first day not lurking, I've written 2010. I started my first novel! Exciting stuff.


20140102: finished at 1010 for today.


----------



## SLGray

Jan 02: 1288


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Romantique said:


> on my first day not lurking, I've written 2010. I started my first novel! Exciting stuff.


Congratulations! Welcome to this fantastic world.


----------



## MrBourbons

Only managed 238 yesterday, but I was finalising editing on my latest book.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hoping to start my writing for the day within the hour.



MrBourbons said:


> Only managed 238 yesterday, but I was finalising editing on my latest book.


That's productive. Finalizing/finalising a book is worth a thousand words, mate. Enjoy the football this weekend!


----------



## 41413

1st: 6200 words
2nd: 4600 words

Goal is to hit 6000 today. Considering I'm awake at 3am ( ), I'm not feeling super duper optimistic about this, but I will TRY!


----------



## micki

Happy New Year to everyone:

Yesterday 2nd = 2784 words

Today 3rd = 3242 words--deleted a whole scene typed yesterday 562 words


----------



## Guest

4,398 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 3rd: 3470.

Total to date 13,741.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Yay! A 2014 thread! Hello everyone. 

I looked for one on the 1st and didn't see it. I didn't feel like creeping in, shamefaced, at the end of the 2013 one. However, I can make a brand new start for 2014. 

Day three and I've managed my 1,000 words a day. I'm on about 3,500 for the year so far. I've also discovered that it's much, much better if I write first thing. It's no easier getting round to it later in the day, if anything, it's harder. Plus, I can enjoy the rest of the day without feeling guilty that I haven't done my word count yet.

I'm working on finishing the first draft of my epic fantasy series - because this year, for me, is going to be about writing, completing, editing & _publishing_ stuff!


----------



## Christy Dorrity

Jan 2 I put in over 3000 words in compiling my non-fiction cookbook, some was copied and pasted, but most was new material.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I hit 800 yesterday, but I'm still recovering a bit. I dunno if I picked up a cold or just have some sinus issues, but I've been feeling a bit low. I hope to get past 1000 today. My aim for January is 10,000 a week.


----------



## 69959

I got an extra 303 words yesterday, giving me a total of 1816 for 1/2.

This morning, I only got 1003, adding/rewriting scenes into a book coming out later this month or early next. Hoping to get some writing time in later today.


----------



## Lydniz

Everyone's started really well. Let's hope we can keep it up! 

I did 2,020 today. I probably won't manage anything at the weekend but I might give it a go.


----------



## Revolution

ゴジラ said:


> 1st: 6200 words
> 2nd: 4600 words
> 
> Goal is to hit 6000 today. Considering I'm awake at 3am ( ), I'm not feeling super duper optimistic about this, but I will TRY!


Your post prompted me to look at the time...

4am 

*Gone sleepin'


----------



## Sarah Scribblez

1084 today, had a rubbish day at work and came home with a headache, so very proud of myself there!


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

1512 today. Much better day than yesterday.


----------



## YolyM

Jan 2: 5395
Jan 3: 327 so far today but I'm still writing

Just started what I hope to be my first self published book, so I've even given having on outline a chance, which I hope will help me speed up the process since I usually wing my books. No surprise that the one's I've already completed are full of plot holes, trying to avoid it this time around!


----------



## anotherpage

CoraBuhlert said:


> It's back by popular demand, so let's close the old thread and continue with this one.
> 
> In spite of visiting some friends on New Year's Day, I wrote 1267 words. How about you?


At the moment I am banging out 2000 words a day on this new story. I'm writing in 1st person past. I always write in 3rd person but I'm finding this POV is so much quicker to write in.

On any other day i would be lucky to hit 1000 in 3rd person.


----------



## Romantique

Romantique said:


> 20140102: finished at 1010 for today.


20140103: finished at 1115 today.


----------



## Incognita

3,155 today. *Kalel*, I also tend to write a lot faster in first person.


----------



## Cege Smith

2039 today. It's been like pulling teeth to get the words to come out, but I keep going!


----------



## dalya

3020 today. Oooooh it hurts so gooooood when the tangled plot pulls taut and all the knots tighten up as nooses to hang the characters for their flaws.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

2,322 today. Just over 700 yesterday. So, if you spread that out over the last three days, that's 1000 per day


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

1,066 Whew, it hurt so good at the end


----------



## GGKeets

1328 but in outlining. I got just about everything except the ending. 

It's for a novella length piece. Tomorrow I'll be outlining the larger follow up work and Sunday I'll start the real draft.


----------



## Guest

4,228 here.


----------



## Bec

1122 yesterday.

1764 today. 

I'll try to get over 2000 tomorrow!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 4th: 4588.
Total to date: 18329


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2075 words for January 3. So far, I have 1099 for today and hope there will be some more.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wrote 1,0001 words again yesterday. Have a few hours with which to let my fingers tap dance today, so I need to get to work.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Pretty impressive number from all! Very exciting!


----------



## Karl Fields

1,126 today


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I didn't get up until the afternoon, so I've only just done my word count for the day.  Thankfully I stopped at a point where it was easy to pick up the plot and continue.  

Daily total: 1,145

2014 total: 4,700


----------



## Doril

I wrote 2,000 yesterday and 1,000 today. So proud of myself.


----------



## Sapphire

Here is my realistic pledge. I will write a minimum of 1000 words per day on the days that I write. My life includes numerous commitments to myself, my husband, and children and grandchildren. We also travel a lot. In other words, not every day is a writing day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

That's okay, Sheryl/Sapphire. Most people here have lives and jobs and not everyone can write every day.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Since NaNoWriMo I've kept a consistent 1500 word/day average.  Sometimes, well over 3000 words.  I love those days.


----------



## Incognita

2,040 today. That puts me at more than 10K already on the WIP. Yay!


----------



## Romantique

Romantique said:


> 20140103: finished at 1115 today.


20140104: finished at 1006 today.


----------



## Crime fighters

Today : 800 words
2014 : ---,800 words



Got some catching up to do.


----------



## SLGray

Jan 4: 1,000 hard-won words, exactly, today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2062 over here.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wrote 1,000 yesterday. I sense a pattern developing.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 164 yesterday, which is not bad considering I hadn't initially planned to do anything, but bad considering that once I started I did actually intend to hit 1,000.


----------



## Guest

2,789 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 5th: 4730.
Total year to date: 23059


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

925 scotch words yesterday, now I need to translate them to sober words, guessing 700 ish


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total: 1,190

2014 total: 5,890

I've got another WMG Publishing course starting tomorrow.  Am hoping that I'll be able to juggle that with still hitting 1,000 words a day!


----------



## Incognita

2,525 today. I figured I'd stop there because it was a fun number.


----------



## dalya

3k and I soooooo hoped to type those magic words, but it's not happening yet.


----------



## 69959

1612 for today. 
4810 for the year (3 days of writing)

I've mostly been adding and re-writing scenes, so it's going slower than a first draft. Oh well. I'm having fun twisting the great ideas from my betas.


----------



## Dustin J Turner

A thousand a day? Sounds like a great new year's resolution. I don't think I've written a thousand yet this year. Maybe that's why it takes me so long to finish a manuscript…


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Had to skinny down 925 from yesterday to 459  

But then wrote another 1,280 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2654 words for me today. Could have been better, but I'll take it.


----------



## Crime fighters

I lied yesterday (on accident). I actually had 1022, not 800 or whatever number I wrote. Today I got 1054. I created an open office spreadsheet with automated average words per day, and words per month column. Also, every day I put in my numbers, it's add it up. This right here is called motivation. Nothing like seeing zeroes.


----------



## Lydniz

I got up early this morning to get an hour's writing in and did 611 words. That'll be an extra 3,000 words a week on top of my usual daily word count if I can keep it up Mon-Fri.


----------



## SLGray

Jan 5: 1108. It adds up. It will. Eventually. o.o


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Did 1,002 yesterday. Doing well.


----------



## Guest

Lydniz said:


> I got up early this morning to get an hour's writing in and did 611 words. That'll be an extra 3,000 words a week on top of my usual daily word count if *when* I can keep it up Mon-Fri.


3,836 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 6th: 4081
2014 Total: 27140


----------



## Lydniz

1,035 in total today.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total: 1,027

2014 total: 6,917

I'm behind on note-taking for my course though!  After the little one had me up for half the night, something had to give, and I didn't want it to be the word count!


----------



## 69959

Was hoping to get more in this afternoon, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I have a promo and am too busy refreshing stats. I've never seen so many sales in one day. 

Anyway, I wrote 1480 this morning, giving me a total of 6290 for the year. Maybe I can still get some more writing in later.


----------



## MrBourbons

A poxy 612 on a new short story.

However I also edited my third novel earlier, and that earned an extra 30-40 words. The chapter was about 4,300 once I'd finished, not that I'm claiming all of them today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Pulled teeth to get to a thousand words today. But I got there.


----------



## Sapphire

I finally had a writing day yesterday with 1479 words. Today was occupied with other endeavors, but I did squeeze in some editing.


----------



## Jen McVey

My first day writing in 2014 and did 1058 words.  Now to keep that up for the rest of the year...


----------



## BuddyGott

I'm a little late joining in on this thread, but I'm going to give it a go now for the rest of the year. 

1,084 today. Not as much as I'd hoped, but I was happy with what came out of the writing.


----------



## SLGray

January 6: 1,533 today.


----------



## Crime fighters

Wrote 700 for my WIP.

Then randomly decided to write a 'prologue' for another brand new project. And by prologue I mean a 250 word sex scene that had my own head spinning. (Though it 100% was the perfect opener for that particular story, it's never been so easy for me to setup the entire story before. Usually takes a few chapters). 

Then went back to my WIP and wrote about 1500 now deleted words


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2479 words for me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Keep it up, gang!


----------



## Guest

3,355 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 7th: 3660.  Could have been higher but part of the afternoon I wasn't feeling the best.
2014 to date: 30800


----------



## Gerald

My first time to this particular thread. Hello, some familiar faces!  

I'm in a 100kwords100days challenge, and also (quite scarily) a MilWordY challenge. My average needs to be 2740 per day. I'm hoping to create / rewrite a series of apocalyptic fiction novels this year. I'm starting off by completely rewriting my NaNoWriMo 2003 thing (yes, that old), with different characters and a different situation. I'm using the NaNo novel as a sort of detailed plan, reading a couple of chapters ahead to remind myself, and then writing the new one, along the same timeline, from scratch.

Anyway, here are the numbers thus far"

Jan 1 - 3114
Jan 2 - 1939
Jan 3 - 1076
Jan 4 - 4249
Jan 5 - 3665
Jan 6 - 3013
2014 total - 17,056 Daily average - 2843


----------



## Lydniz

1,004 today. It was hard.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,077

2014 total:  7,994

I wasn't sure if I was going to make it, because I spent the morning playing catch-up on my course notes, and then the draft special needs statement for my son landed on the mat, and that had to take priority!  Managed to get my thousand words in before bed though.  Yay!


----------



## quiet chick writes

I need to be in this club. I got 1350 on new year's day in one session, but for some reason, every day after has been an even 350 and then I'm out. It's sort of ominous with all these 350s. 

So, as it would go, I got 350 out of my afternoon session today. 

But I've had the kid home from school on weather days and hubby home sick from work, so I'm blaming them.

Total for 2014 so far: 2,750

I want to try to keep up 25K a month for the whole year, which is roughly 1000/day taking weekends off.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday because I was out running around, but I put in another 2,545 today. Total for 2014: 15,135.


----------



## AngryGames

Last night I dropped just over 13,000 words to finish up a 60k word novel.

I'm shooting for around 5k-8k tonight as I'm back in the groove after feeling like I was going to die the week of Xmas (that really bad flu made its way into my body). 

I wrote almost half a million words in 2013 but only pub'd about 100k. I'm hoping to match the written number mark this year, and more importantly, I'm hoping to pub more than 50% of it. Having a real editor(s) makes all the difference in the world, in my opinion. 

Keep on keeping on, everyone. 2014 is going to be our best year yet


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2081 words over here.


----------



## kdarden

Got really busy at the end of the year, but wanted to report that I ended the year (well, okay, November LOL) with almost 212k. I have yet to start this year because I am mostly organizing what I did with NaNo and what I am planning for the next 12 months.

Wanted to check in, though, and root you all on. Will report back in a week or so. My plan this year is 5k a week (just like last year).

Write On!


----------



## FrankZubek

I'm working on a flash fic piece for Stella about a woman on her way to work who takes pity on a homeless man and as always I start with the raw idea and begin typing.
I can usually get a page of the intended three pages wrapped up with an idea for the rest before bed.
This time I only managed three paragraphs but they are good paragraphs so I don't feel too bad though now I have to catch up and get back on schedule.

UPDATE >>>>   wow   sudden inspiration got me to wrap it up. One of my shortest and best at 2 pages. Lots of empathy in this one. Happy with it though it needs a polish- I'm off to bed

UPDATE >>>>    for got to mention the word count didn't I?    800 words. Not quite the require thousand  but it IS a completed flash fiction piece so on balance, I'm happy


----------



## FrankZubek

I wanted to add.... good luck to everyone struggling to hammer out one or two pages every day. Truly. I feel your pain and congratulate your victories


----------



## Crime fighters

800 words today. 

I really need to start writing for more than an hour a day. I'm unemployed so I have no excuses. Tomorrow, I'm going to start a new project and alternate between the two when i get stumped.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

1,610 yesterday.



K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> 800 words today.
> 
> I really need to start writing for more than an hour a day. I'm unemployed so I have no excuses. Tomorrow, I'm going to start a new project and alternate between the two when i get stumped.


Make THIS your day job. At least eight hours a day. Write slow, make every word worth it!


----------



## Guest

2,117 today.


----------



## Gerald

Tuesday, Jan 7th - 3,358; the fourth >3k day in a row. Feeling good.
2014 total: 20,414; daily average: 2,916


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 8th: 3709
2014 total: 34509 (4313 daily average)


----------



## Madeline Freeman

1/6 - 4306
1/7 - 3274

1/8 - still working, but 1395 so far after two 15-minute sprints


----------



## 69959

Keep going, everyone!

Yesterday was horrible. I spent most of my writing time re-writing and only got 375 words. I was hoping to get more in during the day, but that didn't happen.

This morning, I wrote 1627. I wrote a new scene in my upcoming book. My betas gave me so many good ideas, I'm still going to be busy with this for a while. Probably the rest of the week. 

Once I am back to first draft writing, I want to get back to where I was at in Nov/Dec, writing 2k+ words each morning in about 90 minutes. I was really cranking.

Word count for the year to date: 8337


----------



## Aaron Mahnke

Oh, I want in on this action!

2,800 words yesterday.


----------



## Lydniz

I've been on the wagon this week. No wonder I've had the shakes and hardly got anything done.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I'm feeling really tired and unmotivated today.  I already want a day off!  Must try to get more sleep tonight.

Daily total:  1,096

2014 total:  9,090

Today's word count was notes for a story idea inspired by part of a dream I had last night.  So, no progress on the W.I.P. today, but at least it's still writing.


----------



## Lydniz

1,018 words today. 

YTD: 7,409.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1035 words over here. Hard and long day today.


----------



## Guest

2,308 today.  

Things have been slow this week because I've been editing for others and also getting ready to file as a candidate for the Montana House of Representatives tomorrow.  Now if I can just come up with the $15 filing fee.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 6,488 (Search Terms)
Total WiP: 45,313 (Search Terms)

I'm actually kind of feeling like I might go another 2-3k, but I probably will end up spending an hour here at Kboards which means it will be 6AM and the wife will be arising from the dead, which is my signal to crawl into my coffin before sunlight reaches my delicate, undead skin. 

I'm really cruising along with "Search Terms" at the moment. I'm very happy about this. I love getting into a groove.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 9th: 3371 (Lowest for the year to date)
2014 Total: 37880


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wrote 1,013 words yesterday. Kinda have the feeling I won't get to 1,000 today, because I am just knackered. But... must trudge on.


----------



## 69959

1433 for this morning. So, so tired today!

10179 for the year.


----------



## Crime fighters

Got 2300 last night, in only an hour and a half. Writeordie for the win. Going to try and write 3000 tonight.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 3,034 words today, which I'm pretty pleased with. I've been experimenting with ways to increase my productivity, so I spent the first hour doing what the 2k-10k book suggests, and just jotting down exactly what I was going to write on the Scrivener scratchpad, and it really seemed to work! When I got to the writing part I spent very little time pausing and wondering what to write next. I'm going to try it again tomorrow to see if it works again.


YTD: 10,443


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I got there. Still going after a slight break; had a nice little visit with the horses. Brought cookies (horse treats). Jesse was all up in my grill.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Nothing for me today.  I've been too sleep-deprived after the small sleepless one had me up for a large part of the night.  Luckily I was a day in hand, but I need to get an early night soon so that I can hopefully get back to writing tomorrow.  

Daily total:  0

2014 total:  9,090


----------



## Aaron Mahnke

Just wrapped up 3,610 for today. And the final chapter of my newest novel. Gosh that felt good.

Now I just have to write the shorter epilogue (~2,000 words) and the first draft is done.

I think it's whisky-o-clock!


----------



## quiet chick writes

700 yesterday. 
525 so far today, and I feel like I have another session in me still. 

Still trying to work out the post-holiday grogginess. I've been chasing shiny new plot bunnies though. I need to get back to the books I'm supposed to be finishing.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Aaron Mahnke said:


> I think it's whisky-o-clock!


I like your way of thinking! Congrats on finishing.

Just getting back into the swing of things here. I'm at 1537 for the day.

I'd put my 2014 total at 5676.


----------



## 69959

Actually got some night writing in! 

New total for today: 2178
Year to date: 10924


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1552 words for me today. Could have been better, but I'll take it.


----------



## Guest

Eventful day, but still got 2,634.


----------



## Crime fighters

Only wrote for a half hour (just wasn't in a writing mood). Managed 850 words.


----------



## Ronald McIsaac

I'm shooting for a quarter million words this year. I'm over ten thousand already. I don't want to spend another year bogged down in rewrites. I'd like to think that participating in NaNoWriMo this past November was a turning point, that I'd figured out to unscrew the rearview mirror in my writing life. Pedal to the, uh, metal...


----------



## Doril

I managed only 500 words yesterday. But today, I'm at 1200 and the day just started. Maybe I can still crank up another 500.


----------



## AngryGames

At the break, the wordcount will be: 3,643 words

I need to step away for a little break... kind of freaked myself out with what I've just written haha. 

More after the break


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 10: 3797 words.
2014 total: 41677


----------



## 69959

1385 words this morning. What was going to be the last in a series just turned into another cliff hanger. At least my readers are used to those.

YTD: 12,309


----------



## Lydniz

3,001 words today, although the last fifty or so were pretty much typed at random just so I could get the round number.  

YTD: 13,444


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Another zero day word count for me, unless I can count Statementing paperwork.  Got an emergency call this afternoon to let me know that there are only two spaces left at the local special needs school my son needs to go to.  If he doesn't get in, I've no idea what will happen!  Guess what I've sent my afternoon/evening concentrating on?!


----------



## 69959

Got another 1052 in.  

13,361 for the year.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1140 for me today. I might be able to wrap up this short story first draft tomorrow.


----------



## antonnaseton

Hit 2587 words yesterday. By the way, are the word counts purely for fiction or do you include non-fiction too?


----------



## Guest

antonnaseton said:


> Hit 2587 words yesterday. By the way, are the word counts purely for fiction or do you include non-fiction too?


Words are words, so long as they're written.

2,941 today.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I came in at 913 yesterday, but I did a bunch of editing which cut the word count down some. Still, it's work I would have had to do later.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 11: 4092
2014 Total: 45792 (not counting blogs/forum posting).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Zelah, I hope you get everything sorted with your kid and the school.

Antonna, I count non-fiction as well, though not translation work, e-mails or forum or blog posts.

Anyway, I wrote 2152 words yesterday and for today, I'm already up to 1120 words, even though it's only noon.


----------



## Jason Halstead

Hmm, not a bad idea here. I'm averaging around 4,500 words a day thus far.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1140 for me today, which oddly enough is exactly what I got yesterday also. I still have half the day in front of me, though, so I may get back to it later. Now, got some other things to do.


----------



## SLGray

Jan 9: 914
Jan 10: 1200

I'm not quite on track, but I'm at 8300 so far this year. I'll take it.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Thanks, Cora.  I suspect we won't know for another few weeks - so, tense times!

Today's total:  1,105

2014 total:  10,195

Today's words were my writing assignment for one of Dean's workshops.


----------



## Sean Willson

I'm new to the forum and saw this thread, thought it was right up my alley. I'm shooting for 750 words per day but have found myself writing more. I'm pretty sure I can hit 1,000 but either way it'll be fun to participate. I'm up to 8,985 thus far for the year.

They're all short stories and random thoughts and available on my blog. I'm working to improve my writing with a hopes of writing a book some day. While most of you are accomplished writers we all have to start somewhere right?

Learned Writer - http://learnedwriter.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the 1000 words a day club and to KB in general. And don't sweat it, if you don't hit 1000 words every day. Several of us here don't alway hit it either and we certainly didn't early in our writing careers.

Anyway, I had a pretty good run of 2392 words today. Would have been more, but then a customer hit me with a 6 page translation job.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Uh, I feel as if I just gave birth. Assuming of course that I even have an inkling of what that is like 

1,710 words today after a few several days of drought!

2014 Total: 6,276


----------



## Sam Winterwood

I've returned from the dark of not posting to KB for months and months!
Here's some numbers.

12/1: 3,389 3,860 (I wrote a tad more before quitting tonight)

2014 so far: 13,089


----------



## Guest

2,397 today.


----------



## Lydniz

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Uh, I feel as if I just gave birth. Assuming of course that I even have an inkling of what that is like


It's fun! You should try it.


----------



## Ronald McIsaac

A good day of rewriting. I edited the first chapter of my NaNoWriMo book, Jup and the God Catcher, which probably doesn't sound like much, but was, indeed, a challenge. I'm in the process of changing my writing ways, as it were. Instead of getting lost in rewrites nowadays, I jump headlong in the next book. I actually started the third book in the series, Jup and the Crossroads, during November, deciding, as a form of therapy, to leave God Catcher for another day. The endless night, the day that never dawned. Blah, blah. And so it was that I just couldn't get back in there. It was buried too deep, needed a diving suit, or at least a pair of diving boots. I spent the better half of December outlining the series, pulling further away from my daily word count. The thing is, I spent years and years outlining stories and novels and, well, I don't want to fall back into that dark place. I want to be a writer, not a re-writer.
I also worked through a problem in Crossroads, managed to get some words down. Not much, but enough to stoke the fire in the morning. 
I also blasted halfway through Hugh Howey's Sand; thus, the sand diving metaphor.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 12: 3235
2014 total: 49004


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 2,109
Slow day. Spent too much time here at Kboards and watching free HBO/Max on DirecTV.


----------



## SLGray

Jan 11: 800. Doing some pretty big edits, but sometimes you gotta change things up.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Welcome, Learnedwriter.  

Daily total:  1,041

2014 total:  11,236

Mine wasn't on anything I intend to publish, just on a practice/brainstorm story that I am playing around with and may pull scenes or ideas from in the future.  However, I just wanted to make sure that I kept my hand in.

Oh, and Chris, if you can still sit down without wincing, you haven't just given birth.


----------



## Incognita

Well, I just missed almost a full week because of being sick and having to give what little energy I did have to a big editing job for a client, but I got back in the saddle again today with 2,535.


----------



## antonnaseton

ChristinePope said:


> Well, I just missed almost a full week because of being sick and having to give what little energy I did have to a big editing job for a client, but I got back in the saddle again today with 2,535.


Good job, Christine. Was down with the cold and bronchitis and didn't write for two days. But got back on the saddle too with 3797 words. (Fiction and non-fiction)


----------



## Guest

6,011 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 13th: 5006
2014 total: 54010


----------



## KCHawkings

Today I'm up to 2300, which brings my 2014 total to 37464. I'm aiming to do another big chunk tonight.


----------



## 69959

Glad to see the new faces to the thread. 

I got a whole 155 words in over the weekend.

This morning, I wrote 1735.

YTD: 15,251


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

I've just started the adaptation of my screenplay series. The beginning is always the hardest as you have to find the new voice of the novel, so today's achievement is a soft start.

Jan 13: 1340 words.
2014 Overall: 1340 words.

Hopefully tomorrow's result will be better.


----------



## Lydniz

1,133 today.

YTD: 14,626.


----------



## Calvin Locke

I shoot for 1500 a day, but as an average. I like to take a day off. I write two different books at a time to let the words simmer a little before going back.

I'll hit about 1250 today but have two open days ahead where I should double that.

It's hard work sometimes, and easy others, but it's the consistency that breeds more words. I am sure many of you know that.


----------



## quiet chick writes

1/10: 500 words, but also some good brainstorming work too on the story I'm supposed to be working on, so that was okay. 
1/11: 1200 words. 
1/12: family day, big fat 0!
1/13: 1050 so far. But I cheated on the story I'm "supposed to be" writing, so I feel like it doesn't count. (The story I'm cheating with is new and shiny and SO good though, isn't that always how it goes?  ) 

Words are words, I guess, as long as they all get done in the end, maybe? Right? But it makes me feel anxious, so maybe I'll try to get a session in tonight with my "supposed to be writing" story too. 

Monthly total: 7,000 of 25K.


----------



## Aaron Mahnke

No writing, now that the first draft is done, but I edited the crap out of 9,500 words today!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  757

2014 total:  11,993

Didn't manage the full thousand today, and again - they're not going to be useable words, it's just practice to keep my hand in.  At the moment, it's about re-disciplining myself to write and to write regularly.  I'll work on writing the 'right' stuff later!


----------



## KCHawkings

In total I managed six sprints today and added an extra 4915 words to my WIP, but then, as a treat for hitting 40k on my WIP I let myself attack a story I've been really excited about starting for AGES and bashed out just over 5000 to bring today's total to 10,034. I don't think I've ever written anything that excited me as much as this.

Today: 10,034
YTD: 45,183


----------



## Chris1962

I know I'm totally late to this party, but for some reason it's been a real struggle to get to work on my first novel.  I started it back in June, and only have 21741 rough draft words to show for it. The good news however, is that I managed to squeak out 1121 words today    I plan on being back here tomorrow, and the day after, and the day after that . . . with more words each day.  Here's to a more disciplined year.

Todays Count 1121
Yearly Count 1121

Cheers


----------



## Guest

5,406 today.


----------



## Christian Price

1,000 and a few yesterday.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 14: 3627
2014 total: 57637


----------



## 69959

This morning was hard to get up after being woken up a lot last night. Sick child and snoring husband. Yay cold season.

Today: 1407

YTD: 16,658


----------



## Lefty

1,712 yesterday


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2172 words on Sunday, 2069 on Monday and already 1578 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

Glad to see everybody seems to have started the new year well. I did 1,018 today.

YTD: 15,644.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

Yep, the 2nd day is already better than the first, even if I didn't write all of the words in scene order.

Jan 14: 1988 words.
2014 Overall: 3328 words.

Tomorrow is my 33rd birthday, so I'll try to reach 2000+. It would be a nice birthday present.  But an average of 2500 / day would be perfect for January and hopefully I'll reach my old average by February, 3-4500 / day.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,063

2014 total:  13,056

I so nearly didn't write today.  I really didn't want to, but I did, and I'm pleased that I kept it up.  It's all about re-training it as a habit.  I'm going to keep at this until it's natural and comfortable to me to open the document and start typing.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday, as my MacBook Air suddenly became possessed by Satan and my husband spent hours trying to figure out what was wrong. We've figured out that the trackpad has died, and so now I have to take Thursday off to hike down to the Apple store in Phoenix to get it fixed.

Sigh.

In the meantime I'm using a wireless mouse with it, so I got 2,500 in today, despite all that and the migraine I've been fighting for the past two days.

I'm starting to think Someone doesn't want me writing this book....


----------



## Christian Price

1,100 yesterday.


----------



## Guest

IstvanSzaboIfj said:


> Tomorrow is my 33rd birthday,


Happy birthday!

7,521 today.


----------



## David Michael Sullivan

Hey everyone!

I've been writing about 1000/day so far since January 1st. I'm a little over 14000 words into my first novel this morning, looking to hit 15000 by the end of the day today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Had a fair bit on today so most of my writing was last minute stuff.

Jan 15th: 3095
2014 total: 60732


----------



## 69959

Was so tempted to stay in bed this morning. Job stress is really getting to me. But that's _why_ I have to keep going, especially when I don't feel like it.

Got 1187 this morning.

YTD: 17,845


----------



## Lydniz

David Michael Sullivan said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been writing about 1000/day so far since January 1st. I'm a little over 14000 words into my first novel this morning, looking to hit 15000 by the end of the day today.


Hello, and good work! You'll have it finished by the end of March then you can take the rest of the year off!


----------



## Chris1962

Well, yesterday was better than the day before, as I got 1317 words in.  Here's hoping today will be even better 

Today 
Yesterday - 1317
January - 2438
Yearly - 2438


----------



## David Michael Sullivan

Lydniz said:


> Hello, and good work! You'll have it finished by the end of March then you can take the rest of the year off!


Finishing by the end of March is the goal, but I definitely won't be taking the rest of the year off  Right now the plan is to shelve this project once it's finished and begin on the first draft of a second novel. If I can maintain the same 1000/day pace, I should have that done by June or July, at which point I'll dust off the current project and begin editing/rewriting.

2014 is shaping up to be a great year so far!


----------



## Gerald

Errk! I've not been updating  

Jan 8 - 1898
Jan 9 - 0
Jan 10 - 161
Jan 11 - 3610
Jan 12 - 6423
Jan 13 - 3758
Jan 14 - 3148
YTD - 39,412 Daily avg - 2815


----------



## Ronald McIsaac

Click-clunk. Click-clunk. Ker-plonk. I blasted out 2,200 in the past couple of days. Maybe blasted isn't the right word. Plonked? I haven't been flowing for a while now, can't remember the last 3K day. November, probably. I'm trickling pages. I'm shooting for a good 6,000 words this weekend, though. Sometimes it feels like I'm waiting around for an eclipse, for my energies to be aligned with some greater whatever. There's no better feeling in the world than be caught in the slipstream of your inspired purpose. I mean porpoise. I mean&#8230; Jeez, can't even post a coherent reply. _"Triple-shot espresso, please. Do you have IV drip bags?" _


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I have been having a great week. Over 1,000 each day. So excited!


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Lots of change in my household of late. My wife just left on a six month contract to central America. I'm trying to potty train our three year old and move at the same time. I can't even think about going out on the road, full time, in about a month.

That said, my average is near 1k per day. Steady progress. Yesterday I commissioned the cover art for number two in the "sports in space" series. I'm super excited to see those pencils start rolling in. And I may have found another editor (who is interested in Sci-Fi nonetheless) to help me get it polished.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total: 656

2014 total: 13,712

Not much today, I'm too shattered! I just wanted to get _something_ done so that I can have an early night and hopefully get more done (and written!) tomorrow!


----------



## Lydniz

Saguahe said:


> I'm trying to potty train our three year old and move at the same time.


Argh! I'm going to be potty training my youngest in a couple of weeks. Good luck!

I did 1,003 today.

YTD: 16,645.


----------



## geekgrrl

Yay! I got a little over 3,000 words written today and I love almost all of them. They are nicely arranged on the page and some of them have several syllables. At first I was thinking of sorting them alphabetically but then I thought "Nah, let's mix it up and see what happens!"


----------



## Sam Winterwood

15/01: 2,786
16/01: 1,478 so far (more to write after i finish work tonight)


Yearly totals:
WIP: 13,416/ 15,000ish - Should be finished tonight/tomorrow (On schedule!) with a release set for the end of Janurary.
Total words: 20,677


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Happy birthday to Istvan and a warm welcome to David Michael Sullivan and anyone else who might be new.

Anyway, I managed 3023 words today (including a whole 1000 word short story for the KB flash anthology during my lunch hour) in spite of a long teaching day at the university, followed by a 45 minute wait at the Mercedes dealer for them to figure out what the red warning light on my dashboard meant. Luckily, there are no expensive repairs necessary - it was just a glitch.


----------



## David Michael Sullivan

CoraBuhlert said:


> Happy birthday to Istvan and a warm welcome to David Michael Sullivan and anyone else who might be new.


Thanks for the warm welcome!

I wrote about 1400 words today.

YTD: 15186

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognita

Only 1,275 today. Wanted to do more, but a last-minute client request ended up taking almost two hours out of my writing time.

(I really want this week to be over.)


----------



## scottmarlowe

Hit 1102 over the past 2 days due to the day job kicking my ass once more.

Today, got 1352. Back to it in the morning.


----------



## Jennifer Kohout

3020 today...and this is my official first post on the boards!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to KBoards and the 1000 words a day club, Jennifer.


----------



## Guest

4,056 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 16: 4568
2014 total: 65300


----------



## 69959

1099 for today. Nope, I couldn't get one more word to get an even number! I'm so tired. This month has just been awful. Before the holidays, I was getting 2k+ words a day. Now it's such a struggle to get past 1k. What I wouldn't give for a night of uninterrupted sleep. Especially since I get up a little after four to write.

YTD: 18,944


----------



## Chris1962

Yay me, yesterday I did 1507, even better again then the day before.  Gonna push for 2000 today. Go me 

Yesterday - 1507
January - 3945


----------



## Lydniz

2,067 today. 1,000 less than I was hoping for but never mind.

YTD: 18,706.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,201

2014 total:  14,913


----------



## Jennifer Kohout

3147 today...not bad, at least, I hope it's not bad   time to go back and re-read.


----------



## Sean Willson

1,296 today, 500 yesterday and up to 12,060 for the year. I've also spend a fair amount of time on a book outline my short stories inspired me to write. I'm excited about continuing on it and couldn't stop planning it. I don't know that I'll post all of it on my site but I will post parts of it for sure.

Here's today's piece http://learnedwriter.com/2014/01/unexpected-news/


----------



## Aero

I'm teaching myself to write and my new years resolution is to write a book. I'm reading a few books on writing and practicing daily.  Right now I am trying to get around 1000 words a day and scrivener is telling me I am at 10,900 since new years day. It has surprised me how much I enjoy writing and how relaxed I feel when doing it!


----------



## KellyHarper

2500 words so far, today, with Scrivener demanding another 7500. 

Running on fumes, but it's going to be a long night!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to KBoards and the 1000 words a day club, Aero. Look around KBoards and you'll find a lot of helpful advice.

I wrote 1741 words today. Not as many as I'd hoped, but I'll take it.


----------



## Guest

7,276 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 17: Unknown.  I had hit the 1000 word mark, I know that, and then my computer crashed and I have no idea when (or even if) I can get it up running again.  I had been making excellent progress through the year as well, and now it has been cruelly curtailed and my plans thrown into serious disarray.


----------



## 69959

I hope you get your computer running again, AS. Did you back up your story at least?

Yesterday I got an additional 403 words.

Today I got 1252. 

YTD: 20,599


----------



## scottmarlowe

Goose egg for me yesterday, though I did work out the blurb for my next short.

Today I'm at 1426. Time to switch over to the day job.


----------



## Chris1962

Upward and onward, doing a little better everyday.  We'll see what today brings, but yesterday was good.  At least I think so.  Still not at my 5000 words a day goal yet, but I know I can do it.  Yesterdays total was 2060.

Yesterday - 2060
January - 6005


----------



## Lydniz

3,010 today.

YTD: 21,711.


----------



## MrBourbons

2,869 on a new horror short. I do like tinkering with different genres - I feel it keeps things fresh by being able to channel different tastes of mine.

Erm, I went back to it. Make that 3,621 instead!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Hope you're able to fix your computer, A.S.

Belated hello to the new thread joiners.

Stinking cold time here.  Boxes of tissues and a large glass of Jamesons on ice are what my plans for the rest of the evening revolve around.  Consequently, I've been struggling a bit to get around to writing today!

Still, I managed 3/4 of my daily goal.  

Daily total:  794

2014 total:  15,707


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Stacy Claflin said:


> I hope you get your computer running again, AS. Did you back up your story at least?


Last backup was 5 days back. So there is an estimated 20,000 words I can't get my hands on. The good news is that the hard drive don't appear damaged. The bad news is I have no current means of getting anything off, or replacing the computer.


----------



## Lydniz

A. S. Warwick said:


> Last backup was 5 days back. So there is an estimated 20,000 words I can't get my hands on. The good news is that the hard drive don't appear damaged. The bad news is I have no current means of getting anything off, or replacing the computer.


That is truly a bugger. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Gerald

Jan 15 - 2208
Jan 16 - 2327
Jan 17 - 1098
YTD - 45,045  Daily avg - 2650


----------



## Guest

3,333 today. 

830 Blog, 372 Detroit, 2,131 Hirelings


----------



## Sam Winterwood

18/1 : 3,857

Draft complete!! And on schedule! Now only 2 weeks to edit, polish and publish!
Plus a LOAD of planning for the long term story arc of a series I'm planning to get out this year. I think that added up up to about 1,500 (not included above).
Very productive day indeed!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry to hear about your computer trouble A.S. Hope you get it sorted.

I wrote 1841 words yesterday. Today, I'm already up to 810.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Managed to borrow an old, barely functioning laptop (and a mac to boot) so at least I could do some writing but that is about all I can do.  Put all of yesterdays emotional highs and lows into it and had a decent day of writing.

Jan 18: 5594
2014 total: 73000ish.  Won't know for exactly how much sure until I can get access to the files on the crashed computer.


----------



## Aaron Mahnke

A. S. Warwick said:


> Managed to borrow an old, barely functioning laptop (and a mac to boot) so at least I could do some writing but that is about all I can do. Put all of yesterdays emotional highs and lows into it and had a decent day of writing.


There's nothing wrong with a Mac, old or not. It's a computer like any other.

My recommendation: install Dropbox on whatever machine you end up using. You can store Scrivener files, Word files and any other format you can think of inside the Dropbox folder, and it will be backed up whether your next laptop crashes or not, making it available via their web access. And their free plan is 2GB, more than enough space for text files.


----------



## Randy M.

I try to keep my weekly average at about 10,000 words. I do most of my writing Monday through Friday and average between 1,500 and 2,000 words a day.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1343 for me for today. Now I'm off to get some biking in.

I second the Dropbox recommendation. I've gotten my space quota up to somewhere around 8GB, all free, b/c of referrals and using their photo upload feature (they added 2 or 3GB free just for that alone).


----------



## Christian Price

1,074


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,076

2014 total: 16,783


----------



## Guest

7,133 today.

Most of that's from a big piece the creation of Yellowstone that kind of got away from me and that I've been working on for a couple days.  

I don't count it until it's all edited and done, at least for that part.  

Finally working on Montana Vol. 3, which I said I'd release on Feb. 24.  Thankfully only 9 people bought Vol. 2 since September so I don't think there's any big waits.  I have a feeling I'll still get the research and writing done by then and put out the 40,000 word book.  That gives me about 35 days.


----------



## Lydniz

I think you get more free space with Google Drive. Plus they threw in another 50GB free with my new phone, which was nice.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finished at 1112 words for yesterday.


----------



## 69959

Today's a total bust. My computer deleted a ton of files (I suppose it just thought that would be fun) and now I can't access Dropbox, among other things. This is so awesome.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Ouch.  I feel your pain there.

Jan 19th: 3876
2014 total: 76900ish


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,708

2014 total:  18,491


----------



## Guest

5,723 today.

The new fantasy book will definitely be going past 60,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1150 words yesterday.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Managed to recover the missing words so I'm not feeling as if I've lost my place anymore.

Jan 20th: 3550
2014 total: 81986


----------



## Chris1962

Did 1176 on Friday, then took the weekend off.  Things were a bit hectic with travelling for kids stuff.  Let's see what today will bring.

Yesterday (Friday) - 1176
Last Week - 7181
January - 7181


----------



## Zelah Meyer

A. S. Warwick said:


> Managed to recover the missing words so I'm not feeling as if I've lost my place anymore.


Oh, that is good news! 

Daily total: 1,006

2014 total: 19,497


----------



## Lydniz

1,057 today.

YTD: 22,766.


----------



## KCHawkings

No words written today, but 33,000 in revisions. 

Holy **** that was a long day. 

*Collapses*


----------



## Lefty

1,678 today
WIP: 11,200


----------



## Sam Winterwood

No words (as of yet) but so close to getting a 15,000 word piece finished.
Just doing the last few final passes (1 1/2 to go) and hoping to get it all formatted and published tonight. Thats the plan anyway!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1027 words today, but I'll take it.


----------



## Guest

2,349 today.


----------



## RinG

Joining in, because I really need the motivation to write regularly. 

I wrote 1066 words today. Only just scraped over the 1k line, but over it I am!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 21: 4214
2014 total: 86200


----------



## 69959

Despite all of my computer issues, I got 1136 this morning. I will press on.

YTD: 21,735 

Nowhere near where I wanted to be at this point, but at least I'm holding onto an average of a thousand words a day. I don't write Saturdays and I've missed three other days.


----------



## Chris1962

Well, didn't quite make my 2000 goal for yesterday.  Will just have to make up for it today.  Already off to a good start this morning. I will have 10,000 by the end of this week!

Yesterday - 1620
Last Week - 7181
This Week - 1620
January - 8801


----------



## Lydniz

1,006 today.

YTD: 23,772.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,062

2014 total:  20,559


----------



## Incognita

Finally got the laptop out of the shop, got a problematic project off my desk, and made it past the birthday. I lost a lot of days and it really stinks, but I got 2,600 in today and hope I can do at least that for the foreseeable future. 

YTD: 24,047


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad to hear you managed to get your computer issues resolved, Stacey and Christine.

I wrote 1484 words today.


----------



## RinG

1049 today. Slow and steady, but at least it's progress.


----------



## Christine Reyes

I'm a little late to the game because I spent the first half of the month finishing my outline, but hopefully I'll be able to keep it up from here on out.

Today: 1,023
YTD: 1,759


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 22: 3620
2014 total: 89820


----------



## 69959

Thanks, Cora. My computer issues aren't quite resolved yet. I still can't access my original files, but I've got back ups I'm working with until then. Tomorrow someone is going to look at my laptop and hopefully fix it. 

This morning, I got 1501.

YTD: 23,236


----------



## Lefty

1,083 last night


----------



## Chris1962

Yesterday was my best day this month, but I'd still like to do more.  I think if I do a little bit more plotting earlier, I can get to my 5k daily goal.

Yesterday - 2195
Last Week - 7181
This Week - 3815
January - 10996


----------



## Lydniz

Chris1962 said:


> I think if I do a little bit more plotting earlier, I can get to my 5k daily goal.


I recently started sketching out exactly what I am going to write before I start, and I'm finding it very helpful.

Anyway, today: 1006 again.
YTD: 24,778.


----------



## quiet chick writes

I thought I was only going to get 700 yesterday but woke up in the night and wrote 300 words on my phone which got me to goal!

I've been having a bunch of 600 word days lately. It's been every day though, so I'll take it. I'm actually a bit proud I've been managing something every day since the kids have hardly been back to school here more than a couple days since winter break, with all the snow days and wind chill days we've had. 

Month so far: 12,085 (goal is 25K)

I've graduated my "not supposed to be writing" story to a real WIP now. It grew legs and it's running, so I guess I'll chase after it.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Finally back in the chair last night. 1700 words. I find it helps to write an outline when I am stuck. Have the end in mind and all that. Such a relief after puttering along with only 2,000 words in 30 days.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  332

2014 total:  20,891

A rather pitiful daily total, but it was for a tough writing assignment for a course I'm doing & not the type of character/situation I've ever had to write about before - so, I'm just happy I got something down!


----------



## Incognita

3,615 today, putting me at 27,662 for the month so far. Still waaaay behind where I wanted to be, though.


----------



## Robert A Michael

2078 today. Another chapter tomorrow. Two Friday. Two Saturday. Then off to edit and write a KW short. For funs.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hope you get your computer troubles sorted, Stacey.

1318 words today.


----------



## Lefty

1,015. Barely made the club today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,031 today. Was hoping to hit 25,000 by the end of the month -- I guess I'll see how close I can get.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Yesterday, I wrote 1044 words, beating my previous record by over 200!   I'm so pleased with myself, even though most of the words were probably dross and that output will, more than likely, never be repeated. Still, I got to contribute to this thread!


----------



## Sam Winterwood

23/1: 1,905
Not a happy 1,905 words. A flashback of sorts where someone dies in a horrible, horrible way. I don't really know what I think about it right now.

On the plus side its the beginning of a new book! Woo!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 23: 3351
2014 total: 93171


----------



## 69959

I agree with the plotting. It really helps with increasing the word count. Even if it's just a loose outline.

1465 this morning. Finished a novella. Hopefully my computer will be fixed tonight and I can access my other books.

YTD: 24,701


----------



## Calvin Locke

Lydniz said:


> I recently started sketching out exactly what I am going to write before I start, and I'm finding it very helpful.
> 
> Anyway, today: 1006 again.
> YTD: 24,778.


I used to do this, and stopped. Thanks for the reminder. For me, not doing so is akin to not putting on headphones and disconnecting internet when I start writing.


----------



## Chris1962

Oops, got a little sidetracked with a bit of research in the form of a few History Channel documentaries about Fort Knox.  That killed a few hours, but gave me a few useful points to use.  Still managed to get in 1523 words before the clock ticked midnight.  Gonna have to pick up the pace, if I'm gonna get me that 10K week.

Yesterday - 1523
Last Week - 7181
This Week - 5338
January - 10996


----------



## Lydniz

Did 3,011 today. I feel I'd like to do more but then again I don't want to burn out. I haven't been writing long and I'd like it to stay interesting for many years to come.

YTD: 27,771.


----------



## Incognita

Just 1,520 today, as I have to stop early so I can go on a ghost tour. (It's research, I swear.)


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  676

2014 total:  21,567


----------



## Jacqueline_Sweet

1,274 so far today but I'm hoping to hit at least 2K.


----------



## Robert A Michael

1990 today. Another chapter down. Four more to go. Getting in the groove again feels good.
Working a day job can really put the kibosh on creativity and discipline sometimes. I just have to remember my dreams and goals are not going to be found selling roofing supplies.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good day with 2519 words here.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I'm really really bad with this. Some days I can motor along! 4k in a day, (and that's an entire chapter for me) has happened, but its rare. Then I'll have days and days where I procrastinate terribly and end up editing more than writing. I say to myself "well I am saving time at the end. Get rid of problems now, I won't incorporate them in following scenes" All that's true, but it means that week I might have only written 2k for the entire 7days!

Anyway, yesterday I did 2k and was very pleased with that. It completed an important chapter and I thought today I would get another 2k done on a new chapter. So far I have written more than that, but all of it here on kboards!


NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 24th: 4060
2014 total: 97231


----------



## Chris1962

Had some good distractions yesterday.  Good in that I learned a few things about story structure, but bad in that they were distractions none the less.  1620 for the day.  Todays going to have to be a new record if I'm going to hit 10K for the week.,

Yesterday - 1620
Last Week - 7181
This Week - 6958
January - 12616


----------



## Gerald

I keep forgetting to update my figures here  

Jan 18 - 0 (wtf?)
Jan 19 - 600 (better)
Jan 20 - 4559 (now we're rolling)
Jan 21 - 3292
Jan 22 - 4445
Jan 23 - 2253 (head cold, and missed a session   )

YTD - 60,193  Daily avg - 2617

Doing the MilWordY challenge, so should be averaging 2740 per day. At least I'm in the right ballpark.


----------



## Lydniz

3,014 words today. My wrists are aching a bit.

YTD: 30,785.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Nothing for me today.  I've been playing catch-up on my course.  The small sleepless one had me up for half the night, so I'm going to take a day off.  Hopefully I'll be back to work again tomorrow (well, I'll have to be, because I haven't finished my writing assignment yet, and it's due by the end of the 25th!)


----------



## Lydniz

Zelah Meyer said:


> The small sleepless one had me up for half the night, so I'm going to take a day off.


Isn't your little one autistic? Tell me to butt out if you like, but have you tried a melatonin prescription? I've heard they can work wonders if you can get hold of one.


----------



## Incognita

3,005 today, so that gets me to 32,187 for the year so far.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2636 words today.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 25th: 4099
2014 total: 101330

I have never had a month even close to this productive before and it isnt over yet.  Admittedly around 61K are rewrites, but there are also 13.5K of notes/outlines for a series and 26.5K of rough drafts which are all new words.


----------



## Chris1962

Boy, this hitting 5k per day is going to be tough.  Still didn't make my 10K for the week.  Research, learning and life took up a bit more time then I thought.

Yesterday - 1632
Last Week - 7181
This Week - 8590
January - 15771


----------



## G. M. Washburn

1500 today and counting!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total: 1,285

2014 total: 22,852


----------



## Incognita

2,510 today, and 34,697 for the month overall.


----------



## Robert A Michael

5507 today. About 4500 short of my goal. Got sidetracked downloading images to re-do the covers of the series. Finished chapters 11 and 12. Read them over for an edit and happy with both. Excited to write chapter 13 tomorrow and 14 on Monday to finish this one out. Word total so far for this novel: 25,495 out of 30,000 goal.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really good day today with 5867 words and wrote a complete short story.


----------



## 69959

Zelah, I'm sorry to hear about your little one. My three year old sometimes wakes up screaming. It's gotten better recently though.  I can't even imagine what you're going through.

I wrote 1289 today. Started a new novel that originally wasn't going to be. It's #5 of a series, and I'm so glad to be continuing the story, and also excited that my readers are happy about it too! 

I was hitting a wall mentally with my writing and I think that was the problem. I changed the ending to #4 (unpublished!) so that it now has a lead-in to another book. 

YTD: 25,990


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 26th 2742
2014 total 104072

First day this year I missed one of my 3 daily quotas.  Mind you a lot did happen.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Lydniz

I know of a little boy with autism who is just mad for the Scribblenauts game, Zelah. Maybe he would like something like that.

Also, I used to get growing pains in my legs when I was young and they can be a b*stard, so sympathies to him if that's what he's got.


----------



## Incognita

2,535 today, 37,232 so far on the WIP. Hoping to hit 40K tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1043 words here. Still a bit hung over from my 5000+ word day yesterday.


----------



## Robert A Michael

1381 tonight. Busy day. More tomorrow. Double XP weekend for Call of Duty Ghosts. Really messed up my word count.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,300ish

Australia Day long weekend so not much of a chance to write (had to be sociable for a change).
And not as much as I wanted to write tonight but I'm knackered from traveling all day.
However I am now about 7,000 in the current WIP. Since its only going to be about 15,000 I'm in good shape to finish it fairly soon (and ahead of deadline which is one of my aims this year)


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 27: 5070
2014 total: 109142


----------



## 69959

1723 this morning. I feel like I'm getting my groove back. Before the holidays, I was getting over 2k most mornings. Hopefully I'll be back to that soon.

YTD: 27,713


----------



## MrBourbons

Editing on a short story has netted me an extra 698 words. Just need to come up with the title now!


----------



## FrankZubek

I follow author Allen Appel's blog, _The Thriller Guy Blog_. Allen reviews books for Publishers Weekly in the thriller genre and just posted this interesting thread on how many words some "authors of note" managed per day. I found it interesting and thought I'd share it here.

http://thethrillerguy.blogspot.com/2014/01/how-many-words-did-you-write-today.html


----------



## Zelah Meyer

A zero day for me today.  Fingers crossed for a day more conducive to writing tomorrow!


----------



## Lydniz

1,051 today. It was hard work.

YTD: 31,840.


----------



## Incognita

3,020 today, and 40,252 for 2014 so far. Yay -- I passed the halfway mark!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1043 words here. It's probably going to be another slow day tomorrow, since I've got an interpreting gig of my least favourite kind, the sort of conference call that tends to turn into a game of Chinese whispers.


----------



## jaredspub

I'm doing 2,000 words a day Monday through Friday.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 28: 3145
2014 total: 112287


----------



## Sam Winterwood

28/01/14: 3,703

Definitely no way near the total I wanted to hit today. Oh well. At least its 3.7k more than when I woke up.
I did make some covers thought, so that's good


----------



## Lydniz

I've done 1,113 this morning. I'm quite pleased with that after yesterday's struggle.

YTD: 32,953.


----------



## AngryGames

been a while since I've been through here...

tonight: 3,151
WiP: 43,699 (Diabolus)

Published 120,000 words this month, and another 132,000 word novel out of editing and back to me any day. This is going to be a good year for me. I'm estimating publishing half a million words. Going to go broke from covers and editors, but whatever. You can't take your money with you when you die!


----------



## quiet chick writes

I got 1400 yesterday and the first episode of my serial is officially revised!   

I want to get a few episodes ahead before I start releasing it though. I'm excited to get this thing started! I need to figure out what to do about covers. 

So I've been averaging about 600 words a day (a few 1000+ days and a few duds too). I'm not disappointed though. It adds up. 

This month: 16,135 words


----------



## 69959

1758 this morning. Woo-hoo - got over 1700 again. Soon, I'll be back up to 2k a day. I just need to get up earlier. Snooze is too tempting at 4:10am.

YTD: 29,471


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Nothing again.  I'm logging those zero days in here though so that I have some accountability when I don't manage to write!


----------



## Guest

1100 today.  Just found out about this thread.  It's perfect for me since I go for 1,000 words a day for my fiction.  (The rest of the time I'm article writing. )


----------



## Incognita

2,510 today, so that puts me at 42,762 for the year and the WIP.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Around 3k today including this blog post, which, interestingly is about how I do it.

http://feetforbrains.com/2014/01/28/writers-tool-box-twitter/


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Under performing at 535, but I'll take it!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1036 words over here, plus a new short story published. 

Not as much as I liked, but then I had the "Chinese whispers" interpeting gig today, which turned into a "Talk to Danish voice mail, because the person at the other end of the phone conference is not in" gig.


----------



## heidi_g

Maybe if I check in for awhile it will help me be more consistent! 600 today, 4400 yesterday! I want to hit the 4K a day, although I knew this morning, it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

29/1: 1,224.

WIP: 10,600
YTD: 29,000+ (finally at the base rate I want to be at! 1k/day)


----------



## Guest

I hope everyone's doing alright.  I got banned from the forum for 7 days but I guess I'm no longer a danger to anyone. 

1/21	1274
1/22	2105
1/23	1537
1/24	4152
1/25	3591
1/26	7331
1/27	4355

1,929 today.

I will say that these word counts could be a danger to your apathy.  Now's the time to crunch down and see if you can get that monthly total rounded out.  

Personally I'm in a race with A. S. Warwick - one that I think I might lose.  YTD: 111,309 

Looks like things might get interesting around here.


----------



## RinG

I did really badly for about a week, but I'm getting going today with 1763 words. Hope to keep up that trend.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Greg Strandberg said:


> Personally I'm in a race with A. S. Warwick - one that I think I might lose. YTD: 111,309


I'm starting work tomorrow so I may drop off a bit from now on. Only 2.5 days a week, but still it'll eat into a big chunck of writing time.

Jan 29: 3057
2014 total: 115344


----------



## Chris1962

Al can say, is YUCK to the past few days.  Gotta do better.

Yesterday - 364
Last Week - 8590
This Week - 364
January - 16135


----------



## 69959

Finally broke 2k! I got 2206 this morning. If taking a week and a half off over the holidays equals 29 days to get back into the swing of things, I'm going to say no to it next year. So not worth it.

YTD: 31,677


----------



## Lydniz

1,015 words today. I'm going to aim for 3,000 tomorrow.

YTD: 33,968.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

660 words.  Not a thousand, but I'm back in the game.


----------



## MrBourbons

1,400 words on a self-publishing article that's going up next week. Does that count?


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I figured this was as good a place as any to jump in  

1200 words today 

January total: 35000 words

Nearly there!


----------



## Incognita

MrBourbons said:


> 1,400 words on a self-publishing article that's going up next week. Does that count?


They're words, right? I'd count them!

I got 2,510 today, putting me at 45,272 for the WIP and the month.


----------



## Guest

I didn't get my 1,000 words in today.  So I'm making it up tomorrow with 2,000 words or more.  To make plenty of room for my fiction, I'm not writing articles tomorrow.

Jolie


----------



## heidi_g

0 words. today was research. hoping i did enough today to dive back into the writing tomorrow!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2746 words here.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Guess I should make this a regular post.

1,022 today


----------



## Guest

1,756 today.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

1685 words yesterday. Going to strive for the same today.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

30/1: 3,320

Good day. I planned out, using a phase system of sort, the next load of chapters in the WIP. Working well since I'm getting a lot more out in a faster time (2,000 of that work was in 1 hour. Quality may vary thought hah)

WIP: 13,920
YTD: 32,000+


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 30: 3035
2014 total: 118379


----------



## RinG

I managed just over my 1000 words today (can't remember the exact amount). I was hoping to write more, but my afternoon went crazy. Tomorrow is another day though!


----------



## 69959

1165 for today. Given my late night last night and hearing what sounded like someone trying to break into the house in the middle of my writing session, I'd say my word count isn't so bad (given my 2k goal). I woke my husband up, and no evidence was found of any intruders. 

YTD: 32,842


----------



## Chris1962

Well, I managed to get in a few hundred words, before my computer threw up a blue screen, then refused to reboot.  A few hours of trouble shooting and two trips to the electronics store eventually got me a new video card to replace the old dead one.  This is not going to be a banner week, but I'm back in business again.

Yesterday - 339
Last Week - 8590
This Week - 703
January - 16474


----------



## Lydniz

3,035 words today (the last 700 or so with the help of a glass of white wine  ).

YTD: 37,003.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,436

2014 total:  25,711


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,312 today.
I wont get a chance to write tonight so I'm wrapping up for the day.

WIP: 15,232
YTD: 33,300+


----------



## Incognita

2,125 today, and 47,397 for the month. Really hoping I can hit 50K tomorrow. Even so, I'm way behind where I wanted to be. Oh, well.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Packing to move and taking care three year old so I ran short of time today. If I can get to bed soon than I'm cracking open the manuscript


----------



## Robert A Michael

Stay safe, Stacy! Sounds like you might have some real-life material for your writing!

2,180 yesterday

1556 today

Finished! Well. Rough draft is finished. I will edit tomorrow and Saturday (have already been editing previous chapter prior to writing next). Off to editors Sunday. Beta Readers look out: Book 4 is coming your way (look for some mock-ups of new covers for series as well!)

Hope to turn it out by end of February and offer the first book for free the same week.

Start new story Monday.

Good Night everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1757 words over here. I'd hoped for more, but I'll take it.

BTW, I hope everything is all right with you, Stacy.


----------



## heidi_g

1100+ today. I'll take it. It's been an emotional week: Cover trauma!


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Saguahe said:


> Packing to move and taking care three year old so I ran short of time today. If I can get to bed soon than I'm cracking open the manuscript


Good grief, I am so freaking tired now. But hey I got my words. Oh yeah, I packed and I got my words.

1,067 today


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,891 today... got behind this week. It's so encouraging to see how consistent you all are! I just need to keep fighting for the time I need to get the words down...

YTD: 9,243


----------



## Guest

4,345 here.


----------



## RinG

2357 today. Pretty happy with that for a days work!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Lowest total of the year so far today.

Jan 31: 1824
January total: 120203  (There was also around 3000 words of blog/forum posts).

It sounds  a bit more than it really is.

16878 words were written on a setting document for a series I'm starting out.  They were all on back history.
32769 words were on rough drafts and outlines.  I wrote or finished off rough drafts for 4 short fiction pieces and wrote outlines on 12 others.
70556 words were on rewrites.  I have 1 novella, 5 novelettes and 3 short stories sitting there rewritten that need edits/covers/publishing.


----------



## 69959

Today: 1318

YTD: 34,160

Thanks, Robert. Never a dull moment around here!


----------



## Chris1962

I may yet salvage this week. After a ridiculously slow start I hit a new 1 day personal record high. Yay me! A little bit of good plotting at the beginning of the day really really really helps. I've also decided to start including my http://750words.com totals in my stats. I started doing morning journals back in November, and they've become a morning ritual for me. Don't know what I'd do without them, and they're at least partially responsible for kick starting my current WIP.

Yesterday - 3,259
This Week - 3,962
Last Week - 8,590
January - 19,733

Todays Morning Journal - http://750words.com/entries/share/3502022
January - 25,484
All Time - 58,938
Current Streak - 60 days


----------



## Going Incognito

As usual, I'm a little late to the party. But I am so in!
About to do my 1000 this morning, as soon as my coffee and breakfast with the kboards open is finished.
So far I'm only at 9000+ for the month, but there are 365 days to the year, so even arriving late to this party if I can hit 365,000 by the end of the year I'll still consider it a success.
Good luck to all!


----------



## CrissyM

You guys are kind of inspiring. I am trying to get to 2k a day. Managed it yesterday, and was rather happy because of it.


----------



## Lydniz

Everyone's doing really well. I did 3,017 today. That's 40,020 for January and YTD. Hurray! That's a whole book in two months, right there.


----------



## Incognita

2,620 today, and 50,006 for January and the WIP.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total: 1,024

2014 total:  26,735


----------



## yomatta

Been a hell of a day so far. Still a long ways to go.










I'll try and post some updates in this thread as the night continues!

Edit: For point of reference, this project was begun 2 weeks ago. So even though I may not hit this deadline, I'm still feeling pretty solid about my efforts in the latter part of the month


----------



## Lefty

Not much the last couple of days, but I did cross the 10k mark for the month.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,905 today.

YTD: 11,148


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Worked my behind off today. First, I'm packing up and moving our house from Boulder, CO to we don't even know where yet. My wife accepted a new position and is currently working the job in VA, some 1,500 miles away. So as the sun rose over a foot of new snow I woke and began to sort and pack once more.

The chaos of my discombobulated household has turned my toddler into a semi-frantic nut case prone to throwing fits and my dog into a cowering, panic stricken blob of fur so more than half the work is just dealing with the interruptions. Stay on target Red leader, stay on target.

Sixty boxes, it was time to call it quits for the night. Little guy bathed and dog walked I got everyone on final glide path to bed time. Then when everyone slipped into that coma-like deep sleep that only a stay-at-home Dad could ever love enough, I announced, and then executed my #1k1hr.

Mommy may bring home the bacon, but Daddy brought home another 1,048 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1275 words here and nearly 33000 for the month.


----------



## Seppie

I am joining the club starting tomorrow (a little Scarlett of me, I know!)


----------



## Robert A Michael

Wrote another 1105 today while editing the first four chapters of book 4 in my Jake Monday series.

Also, I uploaded a new cover for _Cry Me a River_ and finished a new cover for _Dark Mountain_ (I plan or making it a series--the kids grow up. Like Danny in _The Shining_ )

Getting ready for a new year of more books, new covers, new blurbs, more promos and more stores. I would say more sales, but that is entirely up to God and the good readers of the Zon. I will concentrate on things I can contol.


----------



## Guest

1,290 today.  January - 118,700.


----------



## Les Mac

SLGray said:


> Hooray! I've been waiting to be able to join you.
> 
> 1109 today.


This looks interesting...maybe I will give it a shot!!!


----------



## RinG

Only 575 words today, but a really intense scene, that I kind of haven't planned, but am pretty happy with, so I'm good with that. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 1: 3103 (plus 600 words of blogging).
2014 total: 123306


----------



## MrBourbons

Trying my hand at some steampunk but I can't get into it. It's not the theme or story, I just don't think my head's in it tonight.

Abandoning at 950.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total: 1,477  

2014 total: 28,212


----------



## MrBourbons

Unsurprisingly, I've found a second wind. Total of 2,135 right before midnight.


----------



## quiet chick writes

I ended up hitting 17,800 words for January. I wanted 25K. Not bad, but I know I can do better. That said, January was my best non-NaNo month ever, so I guess that's something. It wasn't that I wrote a lot every day, but I wrote something almost every single day of the month. *pats self on back* 

I'm gonna hit 25K for February though! 

Oh, crap, it's a short month, isn't it? Well, I'm gonna try anyway. 1000 words a day would do it, even in February.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Just over 900 words while editing the last 11 chapters. Gonna sit down and write a play tonight for a youth drama. Should only be about 450-550 words. That should do it. Slow for a Saturday, but editing for 8 hours takes a lot out of me.


----------



## Incognita

3,100 today, and 53,117 for the current WIP.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,841 today, 12,989 so far for 2014.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1260 words today. Again not as much as I'd hoped for, but it could be worse.


----------



## Guest

6,047 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 2: 2535.  Got a bit sidetracked so should have done better.
2014 total: 125841


----------



## 69959

1526 for this morning. _Really_ hoping to get back to 10k+ per week. This is going to be my month!

YTD: 35,686


----------



## RinG

Didn't think I was going to make it today, been one of those days, but I managed to tap out 960 words in bed (it's after midnight, but I don't care, I'm counting them anyway), and combined wit the 500+ I wrote earlier, that puts me over my 1k.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

A zero day for me today.


----------



## Incognita

Crummy day...only 1,130.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Wrote the outline to my next Wayward Pines KW novella.

Big fat 0 publishable words written today.

Goal for tomorrow: Write Chapter 1


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1581 words today.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Ugh, moving + three year old = too tired to type on. Only 512 today.


----------



## Guest

2,491 today.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,815
It was slow going today.

Aim for the month is 30K+ but the month started on a weekend so no writing. Booo.

MTD: 1,815


----------



## Gerald

I've been in a bit of a grumpy funk since last I posted. 

Jan 24 - 264 (huh?)
Jan 25 - 2457
Jan 26 - 5335 (!)
Jan 27 - 5256
Jan 28 - 2206
Jan 29 - 396
Jan 30 - 1342
Jan 31 - 204

*Total for January - 77,653*

Feb 01 - 158 
Feb 02 - 1149

*YTD - 78,960 Daily avg - 2393*

Spent a lot of time recently doing favours for people. That has now ended. I hope.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 3: 3611.  Finished the rewriteof a 11800 word novelette in the process.
2014 total: 129452


----------



## quiet chick writes

2/1: 700 
2/2: 1050

And, locking down my internet to get my words done for today. Happy writing everyone! *sprinkles word dust*


----------



## Lydniz

Laura Rae Amos said:


> *sprinkles word dust*


I think I caught some! 1,315 today.

YTD: 41,380. Hoping to get the first draft done by the end of the month.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Another zero day.  Child broke his Kindle, husband stuck at office until 10:30pm running reports.


----------



## Incognita

Ugh, that's a bummer, Zelah. So sorry to hear that.

I managed to bounce back today with 5,020, putting me at 59,267 for the WIP.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,821 This morning. May do more tonight but I'm planning for a massive day tomorrow (Dead line for the project is tomorrow and I'm still about 5k words off. Eep!)

MTD: 4,636


----------



## heidi_g

2900


----------



## Seppie

Seems like if I write in the evening, I max out around 700.  I think I need to get creative with finding some other time during the day...still, I've already written 1400 more words than I did last month, and it's only the 3rd.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2113 words plus I finished the fifth Silencer story.


----------



## ThePete

I rarely can write more than 1,000 words without succumbing to the urge to go back and edit/review/massage the story... and there goes the rest of the day. I'm impressed by the discipline here. Great motivation!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I have not written a word since last Wednesday. I had a bad toothache on Wednesday night which morphed into a massive toothache; I wanted to rip the damn thing out of my head. I had it pulled Thursday, and I have two teeth that need to come out today; luckily, they are adjacent to the gap, so there shouldn't be any additional damage.

Then I had a cold this past weekend, so there was just rest between errands. Hoping to write today.

Hope everyone has been typing in my stead, making up for my slacking.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> 2113 words plus I finished the fifth Silencer story.


Good job!

4,135 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 3: 2754
2014 total: 132206


----------



## 69959

1870 this morning. Yesterday, I didn't write, except to add bits and pieces to Ascension, which I will publish soon. I probably wrote 500 words, but didn't count them, so it doesn't count.

I started to burn out this morning around 1300 words. But I forced myself to keep going, and then found my second wind. Then when it came time to stop, I didn't want to!

YTD: 37,556


----------



## RinG

I love seeing everyone else's numbers, and posting here is keeping me accountable!

Wrote about 1300 today. I'm on my iPad, so I don't have the actual numbers.


----------



## yomatta

Wow, some of you have some incredible word counts behind you, already. Definitely helps motivate me to push harder.

As you can see, I'm behind on this deadline, and need to make it a big day. Off to a reasonable start, and here's to hoping I can keep it up!


----------



## Chris1962

I have a whole long list of lame excuses for the past two lack lustre writing days, but I won't bore anyone with them. Here's to a better month then last.

Yesterday - 0
This Week - 0
Last Week - 4,359
February - 0
January - 20,130

Todays Morning Journal - http://750words.com/entries/share/3513883
February - 3,235
All Time - 62,173
Current Streak - 64 days


----------



## SawyerPentecost

I'm just joining in!

Yesterday, 1,569
Today 1,678

I don't usually hit more, because I am writing a chapter per day. Once my first book is done, I plan working on two at once.


----------



## Lydniz

I got 1,082 words in today. Not bad for a cold and no sleep last night.

YTD: 42,462.


----------



## yomatta

Tiny update. Settling into another session right now


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Yomatta - if anyone can do it, you can!   

Daily total:  1,145

2014 total:  29,357


----------



## yomatta

Zelah Meyer said:


> Yomatta - if anyone can do it, you can!
> 
> Daily total: 1,145
> 
> 2014 total: 29,357


Haha, the uncertainty of the unknown is slowing me down. The target says 65K, but I have a sneaking suspicion it's closer to 75k based on the # of scenes I have left and my average scene length. All the more reason to get to writing. I hit 18k the other day... need to string something like that together, again!


----------



## Incognita

3,010 today, and 62,277 for both the WIP and YTD totals.


----------



## heidi_g

2900. Again. Plus research.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Tonight 1,029 and a blog post.


----------



## Robert A Michael

2363 today. One day behind, but I can catch up.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

5,774 today. I hate posting big numbers like this because I feels like I'm gloating! I'm not.

WIP: 25,647
YTD: 41,176


----------



## Guest

4,385 today.


----------



## RinG

Only made 682 today. But considering I spent all day sewing my daughter a dress like Elsa from Frozen, I'm shocked that I managed any words!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 5: 3114
2014 total: 135320


----------



## Chris1962

Back on track yesterday. Not the fast track, but a track none the less.

Yesterday - 1,563
This Week - 1,563
Last Week - 4,359
WIP - 42,313
February - 1,563
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3517115
February - 4,048
All Time - 62,986
Current Streak - 65 days


----------



## yomatta

Yesterday:










Today, so far:










Updated my estimate to 75k, not stopping until this thing is done so I can put it behind me!


----------



## 69959

Nothing today, unless I can write tonight. Sick kids had me up a lot last night. I'm working on my last read-through of a WIP I'm about to publish, so I'm at least doing something!


----------



## quiet chick writes

Well, I cut 2000 words yesterday, and chopped about 800 more so far today. 

Somebody tell me I'm going in the wrong direction!  

I am getting a lot of "work" done on it though. And most importantly, feeling very excited about this novel again after taking a two-month vacation from it.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,582

2014 total:  30,939


----------



## Lydniz

738 today. I'm at the "Oh my God this novel is crap and why should anybody read it if I find it boring myself?" stage. I'll get going again tomorrow.

YTD: 43,200.


----------



## yomatta

It's been a long, slow day. Napping for a couple hours before jumping back into it. I want this draft done before the sun comes up, again!


----------



## Incognita

Wow, yomatta, your session targets are longer than some people's books!  

3,005 for me today, getting me to 65,282 on the WIP.


----------



## Robert A Michael

A shameful 0 today and another day behind. Wednesdays are always tough for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1063 words yesterday and 2374 words today.


----------



## yomatta

ChristinePope said:


> Wow, yomatta, your session targets are longer than some people's books!
> 
> 3,005 for me today, getting me to 65,282 on the WIP.


It's only because I'm behind schedule. It auto calculates based on my expected length and deadline.


----------



## Guest

3,559 today


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 6: 3084
2014 total: 138404


----------



## babgob

1016 words today and for me it's huge!  
I hope I can come back here tomorrow.


----------



## Chris1962

New personal best  Let's see if today can be even better.

Yesterday - 3,487
This Week - 5,050
Last Week - 4,359
WIP - 45,800
February - 4,359
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3520345
February - 4,864
All Time - 63,802
Current Streak - 66 days


----------



## quiet chick writes

I cut 3000 words today! (Still going in the wrong direction, lol!) 

But I'm about half through the draft now (and I know that the first half is the worst of it—my first halves are always a disaster for some reason) and still have 74K left, which is more than I thought I'd end up keeping of this beast.


----------



## Lydniz

3,011 words today. My cold has now turned into a cough, which will probably last the rest of the winter now.  

YTD: 46,211.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Nothing for me today.


----------



## Incognita

2,520, and up to 67,802 on the WIP.



Lydniz said:


> 3,011 words today. My cold has now turned into a cough, which will probably last the rest of the winter now.
> 
> YTD: 46,211.


Yuck. I'm dealing with that, too. I'd rather a cough than a runny nose, but still....


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,817 today
Only another <1,000 to go and some other work and the draft is finished!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1864 words over here.


----------



## heidi_g

Feb 6: 2900
Feb 7: 2900


----------



## Guest

heidi_g said:


> Feb 6: 2900
> Feb 7: 2900


29 & 29, feelin' fine.

3,546 here and I've got to get up early tomorrow, so might as well just toss the whole day into the rubbish bin. Can crabbiness fuel my fingers? Stay tuned for the exciting intermission!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 7: 3113
2014 total: 141517


----------



## Chris1962

Not to bad yesterday, consider everything I had going on.

Yesterday - 2,043
This Week - 7,093
Last Week - 4,359
WIP - 47,843
YTD - 27,223
February - 7,093
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3523088
February - 5,673
All Time - 64,611
Current Streak - 66 days


----------



## Lydniz

2,002 today. 1,000 short so I'm going to have to squeeze them out over the weekend.

YTD: 48,213.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  436

2014 total:  31,375


----------



## Incognita

2,300 hundred today, 70,102 on the WIP. If I push, I might just finish this weekend. (Of course, by writing that out, I have now jinxed myself....)


----------



## heidi_g

Greg Strandberg said:


> 29 & 29, feelin' fine.


 

Greg, looks like you're keeping it steady!

I went back and read Elle's and Russell's posts on "how they do it."

I have to write 1k words first thing every morning. FIRST THING. I can only feed my cats. Not workout. Not make coffee. Not check the KBoards. I must go write that first 1K. Then I'm kind of hooked

I wanted to try to do 4-5K, but I seem to have a natural break point at 3K-ish.

Today: 3000 (Okay, 3047) (But you know, that's the 3K)

Anyway, I just want to be more steady and consistent. I was pretty off in January. If I could do 3K-ish five days a week for the rest of the year, I suspect I'd be really happy by year end. Plus the 3K leaves me plenty of time for revisions and editing. That's the current plan.

Good weekend all, I'm gonna be one of those who breaks on Sat/Sun.


----------



## GP Hudson

1,007 words for me today. Feels good.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1536 words today for me.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

heidi_g said:


> Greg, looks like you're keeping it steady!
> 
> I went back and read Elle's and Russell's posts on "how they do it."
> 
> I have to write 1k words first thing every morning. FIRST THING. I can only feed my cats. Not workout. Not make coffee. Not check the KBoards. I must go write that first 1K. Then I'm kind of hooked
> 
> I wanted to try to do 4-5K, but I seem to have a natural break point at 3K-ish.
> 
> Today: 3000 (Okay, 3047) (But you know, that's the 3K)
> 
> Anyway, I just want to be more steady and consistent. I was pretty off in January. If I could do 3K-ish five days a week for the rest of the year, I suspect I'd be really happy by year end. Plus the 3K leaves me plenty of time for revisions and editing. That's the current plan.
> 
> Good weekend all, I'm gonna be one of those who breaks on Sat/Sun.


I've started doing that as well. First thing, nothing else.
It adds at least an extra 1,000 words a day


----------



## Lydniz

Drew Gideon said:


> If folks would mention the method they're using to keep track of word count, that would be very cool.


I take the wordcount from Scrivener and record it using a state-of-the-art pencil-and-paper-calendar method.


----------



## Guest

I just use a simple spreadsheet for counts. For meters I use these on my site:

http://svenjaliv.com/resources/wordmeter/

I wrote my first trilogy in China by doing 2,000 words each morning. While I didn't get every day in the year it took me to write that, I'd say I only missed about 10 to 20 days.

I really hunkered down on that idea last month, doing 1,000 each morning first thing, and that got me another novel when it seemed like it just wasn't going anywhere. It really does take a lot of forcing yourself sometimes, and maybe some of that morning stuff has to be tossed. Most doesn't though.

Anyways, 4,560 today.


----------



## Guest

7337 words today. Breaking my 2013 June record of 5000 (and something).

Finished The Park III today. Amazing how the end of a book can spur one to writing enormous amounts. I hope to apply the intensity and work ethic I learnt here to later projects before the final hour is at hand


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Drew Gideon said:


> If folks would mention the method they're using to keep track of word count, that would be very cool.


I use an Excel spreadsheet that doubles as a diary.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 8: 2704
2014 total: 144223


----------



## The 13th Doctor

A. S. Warwick said:


> Jan 8: 2704
> 2014 total: 144223


Woah, very impressive wordcount for this year already! I wonder what the total will be come Dec 31st! 

Today's wordcount is 157, but I'll probably do some more later on and reach my 500 word goal.

I've sorted out my writing folder and I have nine novels/novellas I want completed by this time next year, so I'm going to write a little bit of each every day. If I can do 500 (or thereabouts) on each one then I should get them finished quicker. Some of them already are have a wordcount of 15K+.

The method I'm using to keep count is a notepad.


----------



## Chris1962

Not usually a weekend writer, but I may try and get a few bonus words in this one.

@Drew: I've been using yWriter for my current WIP, and it has a feature to track and display your daily word counts.

Yesterday - 1,153
This Week - 8,246
Last Week - 4,359
WIP - 48,996
YTD - 28,376
February - 8,246
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3526094
February - 6,486
All Time - 65,424
Current Streak - 68 days


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  1,039

2014 total:  32,414


----------



## quiet chick writes

I'm done with chopping up my draft and happy to be adding new words again. I murdered about 15K of fluff, and it ended up around 70K. Gonna fill it out with some polish and some new scenes to about 95-110K and get it into edits. Then I'm gonna have my second novel baby!!! I'm excited. Maybe I'll even give it a due date and decorate its nursery (=book cover). 

1455 yesterday
4700 for February
22,490 for 2014

Boys are out of the house today, so I better get some words to show for it. 

I just use a regular old Excel spreadsheet for my tracking too.


----------



## 69959

Finally finished the last read-through of my almost-published work! Now I can start writing again, although I probably got at least 3,000 words in the process, but I didn't keep track. Just wanted to get done. I'm writing the book following the one I'm reading through, and didn't want to get confused.



Drew Gideon said:


> If folks would mention the method they're using to keep track of word count, that would be very cool.
> (I see Chris is using 750words.)


I'm using Scrivener to keep track of my daily writing count. Then I put on the sticky note app on my desktop and add up the yearly total. Then I post it here.


----------



## Incognita

4,520 today, and 74,622 on the WIP. Almost there!


----------



## Cege Smith

+6149 today. Last night, I completely scrapped my WIP in progress and started over at just over 18K words in.    I was stuck and it was feeling completely disjointed. I've been able to pull back in about 2600 words, but it is very frustrating to be at this point- especially now that I've given myself a deadline by giving my readers a release date...


----------



## Robert A Michael

A measly 1727 today. No excuses.

I am simply not producing. If I had a boss, I would have been written up. Since this was the third unproductive day, I might have even have lost my job.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

1,005 and another step closer to done


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1290 words for me today. Could have been better, but I'll take it.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,003 yesterday so made my 9,000 for the week.

YTD: 49,216.


----------



## Guest

Boy, there's some big numbers here for a Saturday!



Robert A Michael said:


> A measly 1727 today. No excuses.


I wouldn't call 1,727 measly any day of the week.



ShaneJeffery said:


> 7337 words today. Breaking my 2013 June record of 5000 (and something).


 Wow, I'm impressed!

5,146 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

garam81 said:


> Woah, very impressive wordcount for this year already! I wonder what the total will be come Dec 31st!


I'm tryint to hit the 1,000,000 mark. It sounds a bit more impressive than it is as over half of it is rewrites of old drafts.

Jan 9: 1293 (worst day for the year)
2014 total: 145516


----------



## 69959

1134 this morning. Should have gotten up earlier. Maybe I can get some more in later.

YTD: 38,690


----------



## Calvin Locke

1901 2650 today so far.

7500 9250 MTD (duh, math)


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Daily total:  420  (ill little boy to contend with)

2014 total:  32,834


----------



## Gerald

Nice to see new people hopping on board 

Feb 03 - 3171
Feb 04 - 3019
Feb 05 - 3528
Feb 06 - 3041
Feb 07 - 1198
Feb 08 - 1310
Feb 09 - 1434

*Feb to date: 18,008 YTD: 95,661 Daily avg: 2392*


----------



## Incognita

3,775 today, 78,397 on the WIP, and I'm done with the first draft! It's a little shorter than I wanted, but my second drafts tend to get fatter rather than the reverse, so it should be fine.

I have to take some time off to edit my previous WIP and get it ready for release, so I probably won't be doing any "new" writing for a few weeks. I'll keep checking in to see how everyone's doing, though.


----------



## Lydniz

Congratulations on getting it finished, Christine. I am roughly on target to get my first draft done by the end of the month.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,800ish this morning.
My aim from now on for the next few months is about 2.5k/day. First day on the plan and I've stuck to it!


----------



## Guest

2,413 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 10: 3321 (Including finishing a 11K novelette rewrite)
2014 total: 148837


----------



## babgob

1277 words today. 

WIP 3025.

Long road ahead but very happy with myself for finally starting that dream of mine.


----------



## 69959

2203 this morning. Broke 2k again! Now if I can keep that up. The story is at an exciting point, so that helps. I published Ascension yesterday! Always a great feeling. 

YTD: 40,893


----------



## Genevieve

1850 over here!

(I figured this was a safe place to jump in, being new to the boards. Love the idea of this thread. I have some big productivity goals for the year ahead and this seems like it'll be a help staying on track!)


----------



## Lydniz

Welcome, Genevieve!

I did 1,036 today.

YTD: 50,252.


----------



## MrBourbons

Only managed 949. Made a start on book 3 of my series but just couldn't get the gears going. Still, it's something.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Nothing for me today - too much life stuff going on & not enough sleep!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1029 words yesterday and exactly 1000 today.


----------



## Guest

7,014 today.  

I take a hot bath around 1 AM for an hour and feel refreshed enough to write out another thousand or two before calling it quits around 4 AM.  I'm rushing to get these G.I. JOE Kindle Worlds stories done now and it's quite fun.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 11: 4591 (making up for a couple of poor days)
YTD: 153428


----------



## 69959

2254 3387 this morning. Broke 2k again!

YTD: 43,147 44,280

Welcome Genevieve.


----------



## Chris1962

Too many excuses for me to list.

Yesterday - 431
This Week - 431
Last Week - 8,246
WIP - 49,427
YTD - 28,807
February - 8,677
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3534201
February - 8,937
All Time - 67,875
Current Streak - 71 days


----------



## Calvin Locke

Greg Strandberg said:


> 7,014 today.
> 
> I take a hot bath around 1 AM for an hour and feel refreshed enough to write out another thousand or two before calling it quits around 4 AM. I'm rushing to get these G.I. JOE Kindle Worlds stories done now and it's quite fun.


There's no copyright issues doing that? I've noticed a few people doing existing properties. Just curious.

Oh, and:

Feb 10: 2501
MTD: 12502


----------



## 69959

Calvin Locke said:


> There's no copyright issues doing that? I've noticed a few people doing existing properties. Just curious.


Not with Kindle Worlds!


----------



## GP Hudson

950 today.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Zero words due to close to zero sleep!


----------



## Lydniz

1,007 words today. Maybe I should start taking the 1,000 words thing less literally.

YTD: 51,259.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Forgot to add my ~1,200 last night.  Knocking them out


----------



## britrocker

I did 2,700 so far today. I want to hit 3,000 before the end of the day.


----------



## heidi_g

Wow! Lots of writing going on around here, since I last checked in 

M: 0  Migraine, and I'm just too wimpy to write through one of those!
T: 3100

An immediate family member went into hospice care last night  so... over the next week or ten days, that will be taking priority. However, I'll keep my computer handy and write as I can. Very very very very close to wrapping up the first draft of my next contemporary fairytale retelling of The Little Mermaid


----------



## Gerald

Feb 10 - 2803
Feb 11 - 2006

*Feb to date: 22,817 YTD: 100,470 Daily avg: 2392*


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Just knocked out another 2k, but it was for an interview. Does that count?


----------



## Calvin Locke

Stacy Claflin said:


> Not with Kindle Worlds!


What's that?


----------



## Calvin Locke

2250 today.
14k+ MTD

That's five solid, straight days of 2k+ a day. I had my comprehensive exam at the beginning of the month and the prep for that had me quite behind. Good to get back on track.


----------



## Incognita

I was editing today, so I ended up with -514.   But I have a feeling they'll get put back in somewhere.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1027 words over here.


----------



## Guest

Calvin Locke said:


> What's that?


https://kindleworlds.amazon.com/

The G.I. JOE world isn't finalized, so there's the chance some of my stuff might not be usable. I hope that's not the case, I just want to be ready for launch with my own little serial program ready to go. New 11,000 word story every 2 weeks for 8 weeks? That might get me some fans, and that audience might follow over to some of my other titles. Lots of exciting prospects here.

Anyways...2,810 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 12: 3064
YTD: 156492


----------



## Chris1962

Not bad, but not great . . . yet.

Yesterday - 1072
This Week - 1503
Last Week - 8,246
WIP - 50,499
YTD - 29,879
February - 9,749
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3537480
February - 9,740
All Time - 68,678
Current Streak - 72 days


----------



## GP Hudson

1,045 today.


----------



## 69959

3403 this morning. I'm determined to make up for last month being so unproductive.

YTD: 47,683
WIP: 23,109



ChristinePope said:


> I was editing today, so I ended up with -514.  But I have a feeling they'll get put back in somewhere.


Definitely been there! Sometimes, that's actually better than getting a bunch of words.


----------



## scottmarlowe

The latest is off to the editor and I've got 1316 today on the new one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1208 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

1,007 again yesterday. I'm aiming for 3,000 today so I'd better get on.


----------



## Guest

4,857 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Jan 13: 3083 (plus another 438 from a blog post)
YTD: 159575

Tomorrow being valentine's day may see a smaller wordcount.


----------



## GP Hudson

1,978 today. Getting there...


----------



## Chris1962

Plenty of procrastinating, with a bit of last second panicking got me a few words

Yesterday - 1215
This Week - 2718
Last Week - 8,246
WIP - 51,714
YTD - 31,094
February - 10,964
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3540659
February - 10,539
All Time - 69,477
Current Streak - 73 days


----------



## 69959

2036 this morning. Not too bad considering my computer decided to some kind of update, taking up some of my writing time. Hopefully I can find some time to write more later today. I like this streak I've been on lately.

YTD: 49,719
WIP: 25,415


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Right now 2,188 and I've got more in me. WOOT for inspired short


----------



## quiet chick writes

I have been writing 1000 words a day of blog silliness this week for a group chick lit Valentine's promo, which has not sold me a single book but was lots of fun. Ah well. 

I wrote 500 words of actual fiction today. Might have been more but I have the kid home today and tomorrow on snow days. We're buried under 18 inches!


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

MatthewAlanThyer said:


> Right now 2,188 and I've got more in me. WOOT for inspired short


The better part of a really good short just fell out of my head today. I'm calling a full stop minutes before midnight, knowing that I need some sleep, with an enviable word count of 3,726.

I know, the only person up to high-five is myself, but I'm very happy with my work today.


----------



## Lefty

High five. I hit 1K+ today, but I still have beer in the fridge.


----------



## Michaelploof

I did 5,200 yesterday and 2,000 this morning. Sat down to write rather than laying in bed after 2 hours of insomnia. Russell Blake's blogs have sparked a fire under my ass since last week. I upped my game from 1-2k a day to 3-5k. I have finished book 4 of my fantasy series and written 20,000 words of a new book in 4 days. So far so good.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

High five to Matthew, Michael and everybody else who made their wordcount goals.

I've been feeling rather out of sorts these past few days due to a nasty aphthous ulcer in my mouth, but I nonetheless made 1497 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 3,020 words yesterday. More, if you count the 250 words I had to rewrite in a hurry when my Neo 2 packed up. Again. Last time it did that I sent it in for repair, but this time I want a replacement.

YTD: 55,276.


----------



## Guest

5,660 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Being Valentine's day, I had to work my writing around other activities, so I did some at work during lunch and the rest in the morning proor to my wife waking it.  It helps (kinda) to have her cats act as 5am alarm clocks.
Feb 14: 2097
YTD: 161662


----------



## 69959

Good work, everyone!

I got 2514 this morning. Not bad for 90 minutes of work.

YTD: 52,233
WIP: 27,659


----------



## Lydniz

Stacy Claflin said:


> I got 2514 this morning. Not bad for 90 minutes of work.


Wow!  That's impressive.

I did 3,003 words today. Not bad for eight hours of work 

YTD: 58,156.


----------



## Chris1962

Getting better . . . it's a process.

Yesterday - 3057
This Week - 5775
Last Week - 8,246
WIP - 54,771
YTD - 34,151
February - 14,021
January - 20,130

*Morning Journal Stats*
Todays Entry - http://750words.com/entries/share/3543251
February - 11,344
All Time - 70,282
Current Streak - 74 days


----------



## Robert A Michael

554 yesterday (got interrupted). Plus, wrote chapter outlines for my next two books in the Monday Series.
1258 so far today. Writing more. Getting back into the groove.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1317 for me today. My wife hates Valentine's Day, so I might have a few more words in me before it's beer time.


----------



## quiet chick writes

1000 words! And I shoveled a 3-foot tall mountain of snow. And I went sledding! And I got chocolate, which I didn't feel even a little bit bad about eating because of the 3-foot tall mountain of snow. Good day!


----------



## Carol Davis

2500 words today - taking advantage of a snow day! Hoping to equal that each day of the 3-day weekend, because a 10,000 word weekend would be a personal best!


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Another 1,102 words on this short. Yeah for me


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,003 today. I lost track of my total YTD, but my main WIP is just over 14k.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1443 words today.


----------



## Guest

7,528 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 15: 4189 (Had to make up for yesterday's effort)
YTD: 165851


----------



## GP Hudson

1,085 today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Ended up with 3392 yesterday.

Going for 6000 today.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Drew Gideon said:


> 1,822 on *VD*.
> 28,355 total, 41%!
> 
> I really could be doing so much better. Just been feeling blahhhh.


You know, some things really shouldn't be abbreviated.


----------



## MrBourbons

I foolishly didn't check the existing word count on my steampunk short before I added to it, so I've done roughly 1,050.

Erm, I've just realised I did that in 40 mins too. I seem to do all right with this speed writing malarkey - and that included some small edits!


----------



## Carol Davis

4,000 words today - continuing a very successful weekend!


----------



## Robert A Michael

6104 today. Boo-yow! Ninja-writing!


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Today 2,338 and a lot editing. I finished a short. If you're interested in beta read PM me. It's good, I'm proud. Going to sleep now.


----------



## Michaelploof

Wow, some good numbers out there, good job all, lets keep it up. 

I believe I did 3,200 yesterday. My hard drive died this morning just after I cracked my knuckles and sat down to write. But I have managed to get 2,500 in so far tonight on my daughter's laptop. I need to buy one this week. Spring is coming and I love writing outside on the picnic table. And though I wrote an entire novel on my droid with a Writer app, I think I will try a laptop instead this summer.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your story, Matthew. 

I wrote 1187 words today. Could have been better, but I'll take it.


----------



## Michaelploof

Recap: Ended with 4,800 for the night. I was tempted to shoot for my personal best of 5,200 (From the other day) but I don't have any steam left. Better to get back to it fresh in the a.m. But I can say that this has been my best week ever at, 26,867.


----------



## Guest

7,849 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 16: 3124
YTD: 168975

A successful day - finished off one rewrite (of a 9K word story).  Also working on a rough draft of a story that will hit novella length by the time it is finished, which I had not expected.


----------



## 69959

Great numbers! Very inspiring. 

Yesterday was my day off, and today I got 1521. I would have gotten more, but I stayed up too late to get up on time. I need to get some outlining done so I can get back to the speed writing from last week.

YTD: 52,754
WIP: 29,180


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1211 words today, plus I finished a short story for an anthology.


----------



## Guest

5,109 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 17: 3104
YTD: 172079


----------



## quiet chick writes

Geeze, you guys! You're all a bunch of machines!  

I had about 800 yesterday. 

This month is looking kind of skimpy so far at 8000 words, but almost all of my WIPs are in late-draft and editing phases, so it's more refining work for me right now.


----------



## 69959

I had some extra time this morning. I wrote 3840 words. If I have extra time later too, I'll write even more!

YTD: 56,594
WIP: 33,020


----------



## Lydniz

1,005 today.

YTD: 59,161.


----------



## MrBourbons

Ugh. 500 today. I was planning this evening to be a proper batten down the hatches and write to my fingers fell off session.

My children did not agree with that idea.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Michaelploof said:


> Recap: Ended with 4,800 for the night. I was tempted to shoot for my personal best of 5,200 (From the other day) but I don't have any steam left. Better to get back to it fresh in the a.m. But I can say that this has been my best week ever at, 26,867.


Dude, nice covers!

I see Trevor did the first one, who are your illustrators for the other covers/maps?


----------



## Carol Davis

Met my goal of 10,000 words for my 4-day weekend!

14th - 2500 words
15th - 4000 words
16th - 2000 words
17th - 1500 words

Getting closer and closer to the finish line...


----------



## J.T. Bauer

Woot! I just hit 1000 words for the first time.  This was only my second day of writing too.  

2/15 - 600
2/17 - 1043


----------



## Christine Reyes

I'm at 1,793 so far today. Will try to get one more hour in before the day ends...


----------



## Calvin Locke

3250 Today
26050 MTD


----------



## Robert A Michael

1731 today.


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

2849 words and counting...


----------



## Michaelploof

Slow day yesterday with 1,800 words, hit a snag for a bit. This morning started out on the same snag, but it turned out to be my best day ever with 6,600 words. 
Day 8 of this novel, 38,366 words. Attempting to write it in 3 weeks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another slow day here with 1020 words. I've been feeling out of sorts for at least two weeks now and it's beginning to show.


----------



## Guest

6,726 today, putting me at 202,535 for the year.  

Just got a job writing a 50,000 word sci-fi novel for a guy, another doing a non-fiction book on Bitcoin.  Looks like I could possibly crack half a mil before the end of the month.  And my own stuff will be on the back burner for awhile.


----------



## 69959

Great work everyone! Welcome, JT.

I'm so excited, I got 2814 in 90 minutes this morning! That's a record for me. 

YTD: 59,408
WIP: 35,834

I got a few more words in today, but not nearly as much as I had hoped. Total for today: 3281 YTD: 59,875 WIP: 36,301


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 18: 3059
YTD: 175138


----------



## J.T. Bauer

I hit a thousand for the second day in a row.  I ended up scrapping the 600 words I wrote on the 15th, so I'm 2000 words into my first book!  I wish I had more time to write, more but an hour is about all I can squeeze in right now. 

2/17 1,043
2/18 1,000


----------



## Eskimo

Feb 18:  4,195
MTD:    16,152
YTD:    30,117

Today was the best day I've had in years. I don't know why but the words just poured out.


----------



## Robert A Michael

3158 tonight in just over 2 hours. Still not finished, though. One more scene to end and then off for edits. Part 2 of the Wayward Pines Kindle World. 

Hope to start Book 5 of The Monday Series before Friday.


----------



## Guest

1,282 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1058 words here.


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

2000 today WOOT!


----------



## Michaelploof

3,600 today, I need to get a full night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,024 yesterday. It's half-term so I'm having to do it when the kids are in bed.

YTD: 60,185.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 19: 2526
YTD: 177664


----------



## J.T. Bauer

Lydniz said:


> I did 1,024 yesterday. It's half-term so I'm having to do it when the kids are in bed.
> 
> YTD: 60,185.


I have a 4 month old, so I have to wait til he's asleep before I can get some writing in.


----------



## Lydniz

1,011 today.

YTD: 61,205.


----------



## 69959

3,026 this morning.

YTD: 62,901


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

1038 today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1017 here. This is so not my month.


----------



## Guest

5,008 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 20: 2174 (mostly done by 7AM - the rest of the day was rather too busy to do any writing.)
YTD: 179838


----------



## David Wisehart

1,536 words on Wednesday.

David


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

1,200 last night. Third day in a row with over 1000. Feels dern good.


----------



## 69959

3,111 this morning. Fourth day in a row of more than 3k! This month is making up for last month big time.

YTD: 66,012
WIP: 42,438


----------



## Lydniz

3,010 today. Getting close to the end of my WIP.

YTD: 64,215.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1101 words. This is not a good week.


----------



## Guest

8,447 today.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,443 on Thursday.

David


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 21: 2060.  Another day below the set target.
YTD: 181898


----------



## Lydniz

3,077 today.

YTD: 67,292.


----------



## 69959

3,014

YTD: 69,026
WIP: 45,448


----------



## Abalone

3,864


----------



## Michaelploof

1,500 yesterday, 3,400 today 52,000 in 13 days WIP. Might make my novel-in-three-weeks goal.


----------



## Guest

3,978 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 22: 3587
YTD: 185485


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1048 words yesterday and 1283 words today.


----------



## Guest

4,816 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 23: 2596
YTD: 188081

Been slowing down the last few days compared to what I've been wanting to do.  Hope the next few days I can make up the shortfall.


----------



## 69959

2043 this morning.

TYD: 71069


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1266 words today.


----------



## Guest

5,080 undertaken.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 24: 3744
YTD: 191825


----------



## Lydniz

1,019 today.

YTD: 68,312.


----------



## 69959

Today: 4,202 
YTD: 75,271
WIP: 51,693


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Haven't written a lot lately. Been sick again, being made redundant at work so spending most of my time job searching and stressing about everything, hasn't left me a lot of time for writing.
However I have been experimenting with some writing techniques and its been pushing me back to it and getting me excited again. (may do a post about it one day).

Yesterday 800+
Today 800+

Not a lot but getting back into it.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,321 today.

David


----------



## Guest

5,735 today and a very sore rib from hunching over.


----------



## Dave Renol

I haven't managed to keep to the 1k words each and every day, but I did a total of 83k in 82 days and finished my current WIP.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 25: 3631
YTD: 195456

Had a decent day as I finished off a rough draft and a rewrite of 2 different pieces of short fiction I'be been working over the last week.


----------



## jacklusted

Started work on my 2nd book, Choices. 1098 words today. Very pleased with that given the fact its been six months since I last worked on a draft instead of doing editing.


----------



## quiet chick writes

I haven't checked in for a while. I'm averaging about 500 words a day this month. 11k so far for the month. Slow-going, but I think that's because I'm editing and revising most of my WIPs right now. Not a whole lot of drafting going on. On the bright side, maybe I'll have a few new releases soon?


----------



## MrBourbons

2,410 today.


----------



## 69959

2,584 this morning

YTD: 77,855
WIP: 54,277


----------



## Guest

2,387 today.


----------



## AKMartin

Yay i just got 1100 words done in an hour and a half, have not done any real writing like that for a while 
feels so good to get back writing a book 

Anthony


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 26: 3084
YTD: 198540


----------



## jacklusted

Day two working on my next book, Choices. 1,236 words.


----------



## 69959

This morning: 3,453

YTD: 81,308


----------



## Michaelploof

15k the last four days. 
68k WIP - Day 17.


----------



## Lydniz

1 whole word yesterday. Boo. 1,007 today. Hurray! I wanted to do more but I'm too tired.

YTD: 69,320.


----------



## MrBourbons

Another 4,801 today.


----------



## Guest

3,865 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 27: 1570
YTD: 200110


----------



## mphicks

Awesome work everyone!  I've tried to be diligent about keeping to a 1,000 word/day schedule, but have missed a few.

I began working on the first draft of my second novel Feb. 4. YTD: 24,167.


----------



## quiet chick writes

23: 850
24: 650
25: 800
26: 1000! 

12.6K this month so far, 30K this year. 

And I think my novelette is going to grow into a novella! I am happy. That should make it slightly easier to sell.


----------



## 69959

Today: 2,311
YTD: 83,619


----------



## Ian Rose

1790 today, and I popped over 30k for the year. I've written 1000 words or more for 17 days in a row now. I'm not a fast writer naturally, so 1000-1200 is about my average for a good day.


----------



## Lydniz

2,682 today. I expect to finish the first draft of my first book of the year tomorrow.

YTD: 72,002.


----------



## Guest

5,035 today.

Tomorrow/Today's the last day of the month, so if you're tracking that monthly total it might be a good day to push yourself.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 28: 1551
YTD: 201661

Total for feburary was 81458, a bit of a drop from the 120203 from last month.


----------



## Lydniz

908 today and that's my draft finished. I am having wine tonight!

YTD: 72,910.


----------



## jacklusted

1,282, thought I missed a day yesterday. Need to make up for that at the weekend.


----------



## 69959

2,336 this morning.

YTD: 85,955


----------



## mphicks

1,349 for today! And I broke my monthly goal of 25,000 by a smidge, too. Started working on this book in early February, so YTD is now 25,518.


----------



## Ian Rose

1064 today, 33,023 YTD. 21k of that was in February, so I'm speeding up after a slow start to the year.


----------



## quiet chick writes

Only 500 words today, but I sent my 2nd draft to my crit partners! *dance party*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I missed a couple of days posting, but I didn't miss the writing, so here are my figures:

February 24: 1011 words
February 25: 1026 words
February 26: exactly 1000 words
February 27: 1001 words
February 28: 1041 words

My monthly total is 28750 words. Not a very good month, but still a thousand words everyday.


----------



## Guest

5,411 today.  134,879 for February.  253,579 this year.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 1: 3572
YTD: 205233


----------



## Ian Rose

1062 words today.
1k/day current streak: 19 days.
YTD: 34,085


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Started the month with 1067 words.


----------



## Guest

4,812 today.


----------



## 69959

2041 this morning. As always, I took Saturday off. 

YTD: 87,996


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 3: 3169
YTD: 208402


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Finally sat down and wrote today.
1,000 (there abouts). Woo

Its been forever since I've actually written. I've been experimenting with some writing techniques (based on Burrough's cut up methods) but haven't written anything from it (yet. huge plotting working out). buts its nice to put words on the screen.

_edit: more like 2,000 now. I was watching TV and told myself "screw it, write at least 1/2 an hour". 1k in 1/2 hour ain't too shabby_


----------



## Ian Rose

1118 words today
1k/day current streak: 20 days
YTD: 35,203


----------



## Guest

2,907 here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1263 words yesterday.


----------



## Ian Rose

1,220 today (3-March)
Current 1k/day streak: 21 days
YTD: 36,423


----------



## Guest

5,240 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 4: 1517.  Had expected to do a full day of writing but got called in to do a day of relief work which cut down writing time.
YTD: 213553


----------



## Ian Rose

Mar 4: 1,022 words. Restarted an old story that never quite worked for me. Here's hoping this time I can find a better way to end it.


----------



## 69959

1511 yesterday
2865 today

YTD: 92,372


----------



## Guest

900 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 5: 2045
YTD: 215598


----------



## MrBourbons

3,175 so far today. May do some more tonight if I'm in the mood and the England game is crap!


----------



## mphicks

1,012 for today, but may be able to get in some more tonight. And I broke the 30,000 mark today, too!


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

I've been in edit mode for a while, but last night I got to come out of that cave. 

2,201 yesterday.


----------



## Jamie Maltman

After being in edit/readying for first e-book publication mode for all of February, I'm jumping in.

last two days:
1389
1132

Will get another 1000 words in today then switch back to this FINAL polish pass on my first book. Hoping to get through it today or tomorrow and e-pub later this week.


----------



## K.A. Madison

1,602 yesterday.


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Another 1034 today. Now back to the read through of book 1!


----------



## 69959

2732 today (though some of it was editing another WIP)

YTD: 95,104 - maybe I'll hit 100k by Friday!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1008 words yesterday and 1074 words today.


----------



## LanelleH

I'm determined to get my book done so I think joining this thread may help me stay focused. 

618 words today, not super great but I'm working on it.

So far in my wip: 60,184
Overall Goal: at least 100,000


----------



## Guest

781 today.  What's going on?


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 6: 1024.  Lacked the energy to do any more today after a full, tiring day working.
YTD: 216622


----------



## C. Michael Wells

1300 yesterday. Reached 32,200 in my wip


----------



## 69959

3601 today (559 of it being in edits)

YTD: 98,705


----------



## Guest

1,092 here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 7: 1856
YTD: 218478


----------



## 69959

1190 today

YTD: 99,895 (Nope, couldn't even get more words in just to hit 100k)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1013 words yesterday and 1105 words today.


----------



## Guest

2,859 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Hitting another slow patch.
Mar 8: 1638
YTD: 220116


----------



## mphicks

Missed yesterday, but 1600 so far for today. May try to get some more in tonight or make up the balance tomorrow.


----------



## Jamie Maltman

1034
1048
1019
1312

for the last 4 days, 6 days in a row on the new streak. And the book is now at 102K, and not yet into the final act. 

I'm just trying to get back in the habit first every day. Next is absolutely final edits on my first book - 650 little niggling things from my last Kindle-based read-through.


----------



## Robert A Michael

I actually went backwards. -115 words. Thanks, editing. They were mostly "buts" and "ands." Sheesh. You'd think I would catch on to this stuff in edits 1-3! Releasing book on Tuesday after one more go-through of the mobi and epub formats.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1368 words over here.


----------



## 69959

2040 2853 today

YTD: 101,935 102,748


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 9: 1505
YTD: 221621


----------



## mphicks

Really productive morning/afternoon for me with 3,694 words for today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1007 words for me.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 10: 2098
YTD: 223719


----------



## 69959

Today: 3548
YTD: 106,296


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Mar 11: 3091
YTD: 226810


----------



## 69959

Today: 4,034 (The word count had nothing to do with Kboards being down, BTW. I didn't realize that was today until I came here to log my word count!)

YTD: 110,330


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1016 words yesterday and 1549 words today.


----------



## 69959

Today: 2,183
YTD: 112,513


----------



## tknite

~1200 for me today. My average for the past two weeks is ~1500 a day. Chugging along on my little novelette turned novella. Almost finished. Almost. 

Then I have to go back and do rewrites for the rest of the month. Yay.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Had my first 0 word day for the year yesterday   This months output has had a sharp drop from the previous two.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1114 words here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1108 words today.


----------



## mphicks

Yesterday was a pretty weak turnout with only 500 words, but I made up for it today! Got out 2,213. If all goes well, I'll break the 45K mark this weekend.


----------



## 69959

1148 Yesterday
2028 Today
YTD: 115,689


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1256 words for today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

1041 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1056 words yesterday and a pretty good 1656 words today.


----------



## 69959

Today: 1709
YTD: 117,398

Only 10k left on my WIP. Quite pleased about that!


----------



## CFJeanjean

Quick question on the rules - as I would love to come and play.

Do you count outlining/worldbuilding etc or only stuff that is going inside the manuscript?


----------



## Lydniz

I think you can set your own rules.


----------



## mphicks

1,477 today. Yesterday was pretty "blah" but I managed to get a blog update out in addition to a little bit of forward movement on the WIP. I'm happy with today since it was a pretty hard scene to work through. And I hit my goal of passing the 45K mark this weekend, so I'm looking at the bright side of it all!


----------



## ThrillerWriter

5436 yesterday


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Joining the gang here. NaNo was brutal hard work, but I was so productive then. Helps keeping yourself accountable to others.

Anywho, the NaNo book has been launched. Time to get focused.

2K+ Friday. 850 yesterday. 1200 1400 today. Word count this month = 12K.


----------



## tknite

Good Lord. Let's recap.

Friday: ~7k
Saturday: ~5k
Today: ~3k

My regular average is ~1.5k. This is me desperately trying to finish a decent draft before the end of the month.


----------



## Redacted1111

I've been averaging 3-5k a day for over a month. I'm psyched.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1360 for today.


----------



## CFJeanjean

3,666 words today. Err, not sure if finishing on 666 is a bad omen, might go and write one more word just to be safe. 

All outlining, have almost reached the midway point and am stuck as to how exactly the characters reach the big reveal (twist). Hope tomorrow brings me answers.


----------



## 69959

Today: 2,085
YTD: 119,483


----------



## mphicks

1514 for today, which puts my YTD over 47,000 for Book 2. It's been steady-going since Feb. 4 and I can't believe I'm almost at 50K. Feels good!


----------



## Leslye Penelope

4185 words today! I got in an extra writing session after work and feel great!


----------



## A.C. Nixon

I got 2753 words in today. The dry spell is ovah!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

First of all, a warm welcome to L. Penelope, A.C. Nixon, CF JeanJean and everybody else who's new here. Keep writing and continue to meet your goals.

As for whoever asked about the rules, everybody makes their own. If you want to include pre-writing, outlining, blogging, academic writing, day job writing, etc... in your wordcount for the day, you're free to do so.

As for me, I wrote 1366 words today and finished translating a novelette. I also redid two covers that didn't quite work.


----------



## Gerald

A.C. Nixon said:


> I got 2753 words in today. The dry spell is ovah!


Yeah, I've had a couple of on/off weeks (mostly off), but after spending some time realising that the book I was working on didn't fit into the series I had planned, and then rejigging the series, I finished off the first book last night anyway. I'll put it to one side, and begin work on the 'proper' books in the series.

Sun 16 Mar - 1018
Mon 17 Mar - 2880
Month to date: 7,554 
Year to date: 118,416


----------



## 69959

Today: 2,042
YTD: 121,525


----------



## G. M. Washburn

~3000 Today, new personal record! May seem pretty obvious but I learned today the action chapters write so much quicker then the talking chapters.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

For me it's the opposite. Talking goes really quickly, action takes forever to write.

Though I still wrote 1207 words today.


----------



## 69959

Today: 2003
YTD: 123,528


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1111 words here. I'm glad I managed that much, since today was a truly horrible day.


----------



## 69959

I've had some flu-like thing, so nothing here the last couple of days. Got some reading in though.

I hope you're having a better day today, Cora.


----------



## Lydniz

Tentatively back in the saddle here with 250 words. Not great, but they were the first words of my new one, which are always the most difficult. All I need now is a plot!


----------



## Ian Rose

March has been pretty slow in terms of new words for me, but I hit my 1k today (1034) and started a new short story.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

After 10 days where I managed a total of just 600 words, I finally got a bit of writing done today.
Mar 22: 1563
YTS: 228958


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I haven't been around for a while. I caught some kind of stomach bug from dodgy seafood and have been sick. However, I've still been writing and managed 1007 words on Thursday, 1036 on Friday and a whopping 1248 today.


----------



## tknite

I've written so much since yesterday, I lost count. I'll tally it up later.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

1200!!! And this thread inspired me to get it done today, thank you.


----------



## mphicks

Felt like crap yesterday and skipped out on the writing session. Made up for lost ground and plowed through 2,069 words today, which now puts my manuscript at over 53K.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I'm impressed by the output here. You guys who do 5K in a day blow my socks off!

Can't remember when I last checked in here, so I'll just do the last week: 1405, 1737, 1394, 2161, 1452, 1395, and 1615. Not huge daily counts, but I'm at it everyday even though it's track season. The words are slowly piling up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1160 over here.


----------



## 69959

Today: 4,913 (I had some catching up to do.)

YTD: 128,441


----------



## 69959

Finished my WIP! Came in at 92,766, but we'll see what editing and betas bring to it. The last one ended up with an additional 20k words.

Today: 1,718
YTD: 130,159


----------



## Incognita

Finally back to "new" writing after editing the last one and then taking a few weeks off to move. I started book 2 in my trilogy today and got in 2,110. I'm hoping to get back into the 2.5K-3K range soon, but after taking so much time off, I'll take 2K!


----------



## Robert A Michael

1600 words today. Just short of my goal, but acceptable. Finished chapter 1. 2,700 words out of 40,000 for Book 5 of the Jake Monday Chronicles.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1028 words today.


----------



## 69959

2,072 on a WIP that I'm writing off and on. It's a new series, so there's no rush. I'll work on it until Monday, then I'll start a new one for camp nano on the first.

YTD: 132,231 <-- I got a palindrome today!


----------



## Bre_Faucheux

Reached 3,000 words on a revision of the short story I wrote in my first year of college. I have been searching for it for over three years. Finally found it last week. Polishing it and gonna publish next week. Anyone up for some horror?


----------



## Incognita

2,600 today. It feels good to be back in the groove.


----------



## 69959

Today: 1558 (Would have been more, but I added to a blog post going live this morning.)

YTD: 133,789


----------



## Incognita

3,005 on the WIP, and then probably about another 1,500 or so answering all the interview questions for an upcoming blog tour.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

I just got started again this past Monday. 1700 today. My average this week has been about 2000.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1042 words yesterday and 1530 words today.


----------



## 69959

Today: 1921
YTD: 135,710


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1445 words for me today in spite of continuing stomach flu.


----------



## RMercer

1000 words for me here!


----------



## Lydniz

I've been slow to start my new one, but I managed 1776 on Thursday and 1845 on Friday.

WIP: 4,347.

Hope you get well soon, Cora.


----------



## Incognita

Ugh, Cora, stomach flu is the worst.  

No writing yesterday because I was out running around all day, but I got sort of caught up today with 3,058.


----------



## 75814

2048 the day before yesterday, 2012 today. Yesterday I only managed just under 500 because I had a full day of work, so that was a little disappointing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm still feeling pretty sick, but managed 1503 words today. However, I can't seem to muster sufficient creativity to write new words. Instead, I've been translating existing stories these past few days.


----------



## RMercer

1050 words for me today!

WIP: 13,900


----------



## 69959

Get well soon, Cora. Stomach flu kept me from writing three days a week ago.

Today: 1216

TYD: 136,926


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Yesterday 1,074


----------



## Incognita

3,155 today. Just past 14K on the WIP.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Undershot my goal with 660, but with lots of edits.


----------



## 69959

3067 this morning. This WIP has just under 33k and will be put on hold for my camp nano project starting tomorrow.

YTD: 139,993


----------



## mphicks

Eked out 1100 and change for today, breaking the 60K mark to close out March for my second novel/WIP. I've been staying on track pretty well, and expect to have this book finished before May.


----------



## 75814

2790 today, and that would have been the final part of my WIP, but had an idea for another scene to insert, so that will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Claimed 1,072 words today


----------



## Incognita

3,105 today, and a little past 17K on the WIP. I'm just going to keep working on it during Camp NaNoWriMo 'cause I'm a rebel like that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday's wordcount (still woozy), but I wrote 1536 words. And today I wrote 1719 words.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

I was bored while waiting to get loaded this afternoon. Cranked out the first 1499 words of a prequel novella for my series in three hours.


----------



## 69959

2719 for today. Started a new novel for Camp Nano. I decided, after writing for the day, to switch it form first person to third, so any additional writing time was used switching me's to she's.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3,155, so now I'm past 20K on the WIP.


----------



## MrBourbons

Day two of Camp NaNo and 1,017 for Wednesday. Yesterday is better left unsaid!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Another long wait at yet another shipper today. Arrived at 9:00 am and didn't get loaded until 4:00 pm. Seven hours, another 4500 words. At this rate, my novella will be done in a week.


----------



## Incognita

2,530 today. I always hope for 3K, but 2,500 is my minimum.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1083 words yesterday and 1231 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

I've been under the radar recently as I'm not getting the words out. I've signed up for Nano though, so maybe that will give me a push.


----------



## 75814

Missed yesterday because I had to do some article writing to get some money, and today was just under a thousand words. But those less-than-thousand words were what I needed to complete this WIP.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

5,001 (exactly).
Very pleased. The words just flowed.


----------



## Lydniz

3,005 today. Phew.


----------



## MrBourbons

2,210 for today.


----------



## 69959

2719 - yesterday
2060 - today


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday...I hadn't been feeling well for a while, so I finally went in to see a doctor. Now I'm on antibiotics and doing better, but I lost a whole day. And just 1,220 today. I'm hoping to get back on track over the weekend.


----------



## 69959

Hope you feel better soon, Christine!

Today I got 3293 - and it was like pulling teeth. Too many distractions even though I had the day off. At least I'm 11,123 into my camp nano book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hope you feel better soon, Christine.

1193 words over here plus finished translating a short story.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,499
1 short for 2.5k because I live my life on the edge (lets be honest, I really don't. And I'm sure I'll write more later on tonight)


----------



## Lydniz

2,046 yesterday. I'm going to try for another 2,000 by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## mphicks

1,772 for me today. Been hitting in the 1700s for the last few days, and should break the 70K mark on my WIP tomorrow. The end is near!


----------



## Lydniz

1,635 today. What's wrong with me? I don't do weekends.  

WIP: 12,519.


----------



## 69959

2058 - and Saturdays are my day off!

YTD: 150,123


----------



## Incognita

Thanks for the well wishes, guys -- I was feeling better today, and got in 3K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2214 words over here, plus uploaded the next Silencer story.


----------



## 69959

2067


----------



## mphicks

2,377 for today!


----------



## Incognita

2,190 today. I was really hoping for another 3K, but I got stuck working on client stuff until past six.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really good writing day today with 3465 words today. Plus, I finished translating another short story into German. Now I only have to get around to editing and publishing the damn things.


----------



## Lydniz

1,281 yesterday.


----------



## Lydniz

1,305 today.

WIP: 15,105.


----------



## mphicks

2,125 - not bad for a Monday. WIP is now up to 72,094.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another really good day of 3279 words today.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

I've been totally slacking this week. I was doing so good too. I had a 10k week, which is rare. I'm at that point where I'm so early in my novel that the tell seems daunting. All that white space is intimidating.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognita

2,515 yesterday.


----------



## 69959

3,284 this morning. I was excited to hit 3k in 2 hours.

Yesterday, I got nothing because I was too sick. Looks like it was a good thing I wrote on Saturday, my day off.


----------



## Lydniz

I've done about 800. I'll try to do more tomorrow. I'm not feeling too positive about my WIP at the moment (although it might help if I could think of a plot, of course).


----------



## Incognita

3,010 today. Glad to see you're feeling a bit better today, Stacy. Great word count!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2607 words over here.


----------



## 69959

Thanks, Christine! 

Today I got 2614. Not feeling so great again. Ready for sick season to be gone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 2573 words here.


----------



## Sever Bronny

So good to see all your mugs again in this thread; I missed you. Been too long; busy with editing, rewriting, blah blah blah. Anyway, today I started the fourth book in my fantasy-adventure series (unreleased of course, though working on that), crashing in with 4084 words. Shooting for a 200k novel on this one.

Feels so good to write something new again.


----------



## Incognita

2,755 today, despite getting a late start on writing this afternoon.


----------



## Lydniz

I love seeing all these people for whom 2,500 words is a bad day. It makes me feel like I have something to strive for.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Well, my day is bad then, cause I only managed 2432 today.   I'm still pretty satisfied, though.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Worked late, but still squeezed in 1533.
Good to see you again, Cora!


----------



## Incognita

I got in 2,700 yesterday, so I guess that was an okay day.


----------



## 69959

Got 3,051 this morning. Would really like to get more in later today, but 
I don't think I posted yesterday. I got 3,029.

YTD: 164,168


----------



## Incognita

3,100 today, and now past the halfway mark on the WIP. I think I will actually get this sucker done on schedule. Yay!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another pretty good day of 2273 words yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

3,710 today. I think I'll hit the magical 50K point tomorrow. (Not that I'll be done, but after all these years doing NaNoWriMo, 50K always feels like a milestone to me.)


----------



## tknite

I got 3.3k today. Tomorrow, I finish the book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2103 words today.


----------



## LucyAslan

I had a whole day to myself, so I set a goal and started writing. Ended up with 9980 words in total.


----------



## 69959

1945


----------



## mphicks

After a crap week, I finally got into a solid groove this weekend. 1809 yesterday, and another 2,222 today. WIP is closing in on 80K and the finale!


----------



## LucyAslan

Only 2720 today. Not as well as yesterday. I'm looking forward to a big writing day tomorrow though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1297 words today. Could have been more, but I also finished a monster translation job (which doesn't count, because those aren't my words) and decided to call it a day and sit down and watch a movie instead.


----------



## Incognita

I wholeheartedly endorse watching a movie, Cora. Sometimes you just need to disengage for a while.

3K exactly today, which puts me at 50,010 on the WIP.


----------



## Sever Bronny

4024 today on book 4 in series. The steady march continues


----------



## 69959

3102


----------



## LucyAslan

Finished today with 5675 words.


----------



## Incognita

3K exactly today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

A day that started out slow turned into a thunderstorm of typing. 8144. Almost my personal best.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1471 words over here.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

7173 today


----------



## 69959

2063. I was continually woken up all through the night, so not only did I not write as many words as I wanted (3k) but the ones I did write weren't impressive either. REALLY hoping to sleep through the night tonight.


----------



## Incognita

Stacy, I feel your pain. I've been sleeping horribly lately (up at 1, up at 3, up at 4:30), and I can't figure out why.

Anyway, 2,800 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1056 yesterday and 1247 today.


----------



## 69959

Sorry to hear that, Christine. I hope you get that resolved. My kids and husband are the ones keeping me up between sickness, bad dreams, and snoring. Last night was pretty good, though.

2839 yesterday
3001 today


----------



## Robert A Michael

Been away for a while.

Saturday: 3986
Sunday: 558
Monday: 2232
Tuesday: 1560
Wednesday: 1256

Going to try for the 30,000 word weekend. Challenging, since I will be at an all-day event on Saturday, but I think I can do it.


----------



## Incognita

Stacy Claflin said:


> Sorry to hear that, Christine. I hope you get that resolved. My kids and husband are the ones keeping me up between sickness, bad dreams, and snoring. Last night was pretty good, though.
> 
> 2839 yesterday
> 3001 today


I went through a spell like this a few years ago, and it just sort of resolved itself on its own, so fingers crossed. I can't blame anybody but myself, though, unfortunately. 

3K exactly today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1768 words yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today.


----------



## craye

Hi, Can I join in on this?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1384 words today.


----------



## MrBourbons

craye said:


> Hi, Can I join in on this?


Indeed! The more the merrier.


----------



## craye

Thanks!


----------



## mphicks

2,112 today, to finish my second novel. Total word count of Draft 1 brings me to 86,354. Onto the edits in a few weeks time!


----------



## Sever Bronny

2443 today. Spent a lot of time resolving plot in my mind. I think I wore a groove in the floor with my pacing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, Michael.

Welcome, craye. Just jump right in.

Anyway, I wrote 1036 words on Easter Saturday and 1266 on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Thursday: 1020
Friday: 6042
Saturday: 5160
Sunday: 1140
Total toward 30,000 goal: 13362 (well short, but a worthwhile endeavor).


----------



## craye

Thanks Cora. Worked the weekend so no writing on Sunday with Easter dinner after work. This week is a different story....will post later today. Thanks again for letting me jump on here.


----------



## mphicks

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on finishing your book, Michael.
> 
> Welcome, craye. Just jump right in.
> 
> Anyway, I wrote 1036 words on Easter Saturday and 1266 on Easter Sunday.


Thanks Cora! Good job on keeping the word count up for the weekend!


----------



## Incognita

Just 1,225 on Saturday, and then 2,700 yesterday.


----------



## Sever Bronny

I see everybody's chugging along nicely 

3987 for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Stopped at 1188 words today.


----------



## 69959

Friday: 3377
Sunday: 2035
Today: 1677


----------



## Incognita

Only 1,700 today, thanks to the Client From Hell™ using up two hours of my writing time.


----------



## Robert A Michael

1064 tonight. Four more chapters. Hope to be done by Friday.


----------



## Incognita

2,700, and now past 73K on the WIP. The end is getting closer, although now I think this one will be closer to 90K than 80K.


----------



## Sever Bronny

4962 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1066 words.


----------



## 69959

3005 yesterday
3074 today


----------



## Lydniz

The kids have been home through the Easter holidays so I more or less gave up for a week or two. Today they went back to preschool and I got 1200 done.


----------



## Sever Bronny

3495


----------



## Incognita

2,600 today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Great job everyone.

1052 today. Feeling icky. Unmotivated. Need caffeine. Or, alternately, sleep.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1162 yesterday.


----------



## MrBourbons

1,160 today. On target to smash Camp NaNo.


----------



## 69959

3543. On target to meet my 70k camp nano goal on the 30th. I'm not sure if the book will be done though, but at least that's a good word count for the month. I'm also getting close to 200k for the year.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2131 today. First time in a while I've seen anything that resembles progress.


----------



## Incognita

3,000 today. I'm getting there!


----------



## Sever Bronny

Worked a nine hour day at the day job, then plunked out 3038 ... but had no time for myself.
When inspiration strikes though ...


----------



## Lydniz

2,031 yesterday. I have had to revise down my NaNo target just to have a chance of hitting it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1597 words yesterday. I couldn't bring myself to write the remaining three, because I had reached the end of a scene.


----------



## Lydniz

3,275 today. WIP: 23,067.


----------



## Ian Rose

1016 this morning. I've been pretty poor this month about hitting my word count goals, but I'm determined to do at least a month of 1000/day, starting today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today, and almost to 82K on the WIP.


----------



## Robert A Michael

1180 yesterday.
1409 tonight. 
Struggling to finish. Three more chapters to go. Book signing tomorrow afternoon. Looking for a new day job. Can't stand the one I have right now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1477 words for me today.


----------



## Incognita

3,300 today. Should be finishing tomorrow. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1765 words for me.


----------



## 69959

2895 Friday
236 Saturday (day off, bonus words)
2081 Today


----------



## Incognita

3,135 today, and I'm finished with the first draft!

I doubt I'll be taking much of a break...I need to get started on the next book and work on it for a week or so, then start in on editing this one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good day of 2086 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,061 here, which is unprecedented for a Monday. I am running well behind though, and need to make up some ground to keep to schedule.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

1825 today!


----------



## craye

1462 today


----------



## Incognita

2,100 on the new WIP. (Told you I wasn't taking a break.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day with 2150 words today.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Super excited   I wrote over 5,000 words yesterday.


----------



## craye

1847 and now I'm off to work! Have a great day writing!

Cyndi


----------



## Eskimo

I just started my 4th Burnside mystery yesterday. Posted 1016 yesterday and 1068 today. 

Love it when things get off to a good start!


----------



## Lydniz

2,113 today. Whee.


----------



## MGalloway

2,007 so far today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

1301 Sunday
1216 Monday
3393 Today

Now it's too sunny to enjoy the rest of the remaining hours indoors. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Incognita

2570 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I did 2038 words. Another very good day.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

4,300 yesterday


----------



## 69959

2254 yesterday
2254 today (no, I didn't do that on purpose)

I finished my camp nano book today! Goal: 70k, I wrote: 70,038


----------



## hankgarner

1256 yesterday!


----------



## Lydniz

2,036 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2076 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

3,526 today. WIP: 32,912. Starting to catch up nicely.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I've given up writing and am becoming a professional internet poster.


----------



## Lydniz

3,537 today. That's about 13,000 this week.


----------



## 69959

I took yesterday off after writing 70k last month. This morning, I only got 628 words. Awesome. lol


----------



## Lydniz

Stacy Claflin said:


> I took yesterday off after writing 70k last month. This morning, I only got 628 words. Awesome. lol


Hah. I always intend to take a week off between books, but it always stretches to a month. I look at your totals with envy!


----------



## Incognita

I took two days off to run around northern Arizona, but I got back to it today with 3,070. I'm going to have to take a longer break, though, because I need to edit the one I finished earlier in the week and get it off to my beta readers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1050 words yesterday (May 1 is a public holiday here in Germany and I made a day trip to the seaside) and 2135 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2171 words today.


----------



## 69959

2742 for today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 2265 words for me.


----------



## Incognita

I've been editing, not writing, this weekend, but I did add 1,051 words today.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

1,000 today but-- another 1000 in outlining. Does that count?


----------



## 69959

4200 today


----------



## Incognita

2,010 today. I wanted more, but...Mondays.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day with 2178 words.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

2138, and I think I'll get a few more hundred before the day is done. I like deviding into scenes that way I can look at a completed scene and feel accomplished. to me that feels even better than word count. 

End of the day and actually got to: 3024. Quite rough, but I'm going the wild and wily way of just slamming out a first draft and taking care of the particulars after it's finished. Will it be publishable? Who the heck knows, but I'm going to finish this damn thing.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall

Managed 6000 yesterday, really got into the groove. Fingers crossed I can keep pace. I've set myself a goal if 2,500 per day for the next month while I get through my first draft.


----------



## 69959

2691


----------



## Lydniz

2,019 today. I was flagging a bit by the end.


----------



## Incognita

2,680 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2300 words today. A nice round number.


----------



## Lydniz

2,024 today. WIP: 41,048.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

1,652 today. Hardly the dent I hoped to make.


----------



## Incognita

Another 2,600 today. Now I'm past 15K on the new WIP!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 2464 words.


----------



## Lydniz

3,502 words today. WIP: 44,550.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2,408 today!


----------



## 69959

2169 yesterday
2249 today


----------



## T.M. Blades

I've been doing about 1100 - 1700 words on my lunch at work. It would probably be more if I didn't spend about a third of it on this board... oops. x; Finally finished part one of my first series this month, and working on a short stand alone now. : D Hoorah for me.


----------



## Incognita

3,065 today!


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2,404. Good day!


----------



## MrBourbons

1,067. Been quiet lately as I've been doing a lot of editing, and my figures have been all over the place.


----------



## 69959

2583


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1026 words on Thursday and 2309 yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday because I had the mother of all headaches, but bounced back nicely today with 4,040.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2093 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,305 on Friday. I was aiming for 3,500 but my oldest daughter was sick at nursery so I had to go and get her.


----------



## Incognita

3,200 today, and I'm past 25K on the WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 2193 words today.


----------



## Jamie Maltman

7 days in a row back on the wagon, and FINALLY finished the first draft of (the ever-expanding) book 2.

1220
2435
1155
2798
1012
2543
1587


----------



## Lydniz

1,284 today.


----------



## Incognita

2,525 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2108 words over here.


----------



## ricola

For May so far:
2000
2550
2510
3505
2747
4247
3066
3295
3000
3066
3717


----------



## Lydniz

2,009 today.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

4285 today!

Sent from the back of a white CIA van using Tapatalk. Please help!


----------



## Incognita

2,505 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2319 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

1,428 today. WIP: 50,576.


----------



## Eskimo

I clocked in at 2,608 today. Felt good !


----------



## Incognita

2,635 today, despite getting off to a slow start.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2139 words


----------



## Sever Bronny

Monday through Wednesday: steady as she goes.

2820
2288
2508


----------



## 69959

It's been a while since I've updated my word counts!
2062
2274
2729
2763
3043


----------



## Eskimo

Just managed to sneak in today. 1,068 words. Sweated out the last 100.


----------



## Incognita

2,700 today.


----------



## MikeDavidson

WOO HOO I just made reply number 1000 on the thousands words a day club!  

And no I didn't make my goal today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good day of 3263 words for me today.


----------



## T.M. Blades

3700 words today for my newly started second book in my first series. Now I just have to make time to work on editing the first one today.. x;


----------



## Lydniz

2,044 yesterday
2,021 today

WIP: 54,641.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

3,502 today totaling 13,405 for the week.

Sent from the back of a white CIA van using Tapatalk. Please help!


----------



## Eskimo

1,364 today. All before 10:30am.


----------



## 69959

2774 - I would have written more, but I opened my browser "just to check my email real quick" ...so, yeah.


----------



## B.S. Borgess

3852


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2521 words today. Alas, I'll be away for a couple of days, so there will be less writing.


----------



## Incognita

I took yesterday off, but did 3K today.


----------



## Incognita

And another 2,615 today.


----------



## 69959

2048 yesterday
3358 today


----------



## Daniel Dennis

3262 yesterday. 1497 today.


----------



## 69959

2315 today


----------



## Incognita

Forgot to post yesterday! Oops. So...

2625 yesterday
3125 today


----------



## Sharon Cummin

1028 yesterday. This month has been slow on word count. I am editing a novel. I feel bad when I see my count low.


----------



## Lydniz

Monday: 1,145
Tuesday: 1,101
Today: 1,228

WIP: 58,121


----------



## Sharon Cummin

3,000 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

3,016. 

WIP: 61,137. I'm close to the end and still haven't decided whodunit. This is something I need to sort out.


----------



## Lydniz

3,011 today.

WIP: 64,148.


----------



## Keith Rowland

So far today 1283 words and counting.


----------



## CASD57

I usually do around 500 since I have two jobs.. But I took thur-fri off and I did 1500 yesterday and today 2100, I need to keep to the 2000 a day through the weekend.. or at least 3000 for sat-sun-mon (Going out of town Sun and back Monday late
That will be over 6700 words in 5 days   for me it's a lot but my Book 3 of the series is coming out June 5th


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've been away for a couple of days, but I took along my netbook, so I could still write and I did manage an average of 1000 words per day. And today I wrote 1263 words.


----------



## wfgodot

I'm going to join the club!

I just started my first novel on Thursday (my day off work).  I'm at 5188 words... not very impressive but its 1k a day at least.  I'm off today also, so I'm hoping to do at least 2k words today.  Maybe in the fall I will actually have something ready to publish.


----------



## Eskimo

Hit 2081 today. That vente dark roast at Starbucks did the trick!


----------



## steffmetal

I am joining the club!

I am mid-way through editing the second book in a steampunk dark-fantasy series I'm writing, but I got bitten by inspiration and am trying to knock out a draft for a YA fantasy serial in the next month or so. An hour ago I was at 3473 words. Now I am at 4702 - approx. 10% of the way through the first draft, yay!


----------



## Incognita

I took some time off from draft writing because I was editing, but I need to get the first chapter of the final book in the trilogy written so I can include it as a teaser. 3K on that today, and hopefully I can wrap up the chapter tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, wfgodot and steff. Love the Wacken t-shirt BTW.

I wrote 1185 words today. I had hoped for more, but I'm pretty much inundated with translation work right now.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Sun - 2324
Mon - 1512
Tues - 1556


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Over 2K yesterday. Haven't done that in months!

I forget how the more you write, the easier it is _to_ write.


----------



## Incognita

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I forget how the more you write, the easier it is _to_ write.


So true!

3,020 today, and the teaser chapter's done, so now I can give it a quick edit and move on to formatting tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A pretty good day of 2041 words for me.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

3,446 yesterday


----------



## Lydniz

Welcome, new kilowriters. 

I've been away for a few days so didn't get anything done, but I did 3,007 today.

WIP: 67,155. Limping slowly towards the finish line.


----------



## 69959

The last week or so has been somewhat off. I've been editing/rewriting two WIPs more than actual writing. I did finish one novel earlier this week and between that and my youngest waking up a lot at night, I haven't been getting up early to write much.

This is what I have gotten done over the last week: 
2746
1152
1858
1125


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2187 words here.


----------



## alawston

I've bookmarked this thread. I'm translating a French thriller that really is an exercise in just making a decent wordcount each day, I need some extra motivation...


----------



## Lydniz

I would love to translate thrillers.


----------



## alawston

It's... not a great book. But a nice man wants to pay me and publish my translation, and it's the first in a series so it could turn into a nice regular gig.

You should give it a go - I find translating has improved my French hugely, but also my English. It encourages me to choose my words with far greater precision, and by translating someone else's words, I'm frequently moved out of my writing comfort zone.

Translating Casanova was particularly good fun. Following his mischievous thought processes and pretty much echoing them as I transcribed them into English was a brilliant experience. For a while I really felt I was thinking like Casanova. Probably a good job I was single at the time...


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

I did 3,500k today Whoo, whoo! I have about 5,000k left to go and then I'll have a rough draft of my very first fully complete novella. I've written probably at least 500,000 words of fan fiction, short stories, and incomplete original work, but this will be my first complete original novella. Almoooost there. Just two more days like today.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

3,630 yesterday! I am loving it.


----------



## Lydniz

alawston said:


> It's... not a great book. But a nice man wants to pay me and publish my translation, and it's the first in a series so it could turn into a nice regular gig.
> 
> You should give it a go - I find translating has improved my French hugely, but also my English. It encourages me to choose my words with far greater precision, and by translating someone else's words, I'm frequently moved out of my writing comfort zone.


I used to translate, but business stuff. Maybe I wouldn't have got bored with it if I'd been doing fiction, although I gather it doesn't pay as well.


----------



## Lydniz

1,820 words today.

WIP: 68,975.


----------



## 67499

Just back from a business trip to Stuttgart where I concentrated on the maultaschen and local brew and forgot about writing.  But I pecked out 2,000+ on my table on the plane home!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

5,385 words today! I am super excited. That is the most in a bit.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 2456 words.


----------



## mphicks

Started a new story today - either a short story or possibly a novella - and got in 3,011 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Third good day in a row or so with 2422 words.


----------



## 69959

Getting back into the daily writing routine after a brief break. Started a new novel today. We'll see if I can finish it this month. 70k goal. Did it in April.

Today: 1682 2038


----------



## PanGalacticBlog

Does anyone know what is the most amount of words anyone has ever written in a single day?


----------



## 69959

PanGalacticBlog said:


> Does anyone know what is the most amount of words anyone has ever written in a single day?


One guy did Nanowrimo in one day. I think he got 50,001. He had a running thread here that day.


----------



## PanGalacticBlog

50K words in one 24 period is that possible?


----------



## Lydniz

Well, he managed it. He posted pictures of his Scrivener stats as he went along.


----------



## PanGalacticBlog

Lydniz said:


> Well, he managed it. He posted pictures of his Scrivener stats as he went along.


WOW that is AMAZING! is there a link to that achievement?


----------



## Lydniz

This is the thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,166386.0.html


----------



## 69959

Lydniz said:


> This is the thread.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,166386.0.html


He was also interviewed on the Rocking Self Publishing Podcast and included a copy of his nanowrimo draft. http://rockingselfpublishing.com/episode-40-write-lot-matt-ahlschlager/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day and 2483 words today.


----------



## mphicks

Finished up the short story I began on Saturday.

Saturday - 3,011 words

Sunday - 3,442

Monday - 4,638

Grand total over three days gives me an 11,091 word count on the first draft. I think these may be the highest single day word counts I've racked up in a while, but I was really itching to get this story written. Now back to editing book 2.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great numbers, Michael.

I managed 2301 words today and am very happy.


----------



## mphicks

CoraBuhlert said:


> Great numbers, Michael.
> 
> I managed 2301 words today and am very happy.


Thanks Cora; nice work on your end, too!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

4,086 yesterday


----------



## Lydniz

1,013 today.

WIP: 71,272.


----------



## 69959

1352 - yesterday
2655 - today

Not counting rewrites for another WIP. Probably at least 1,000 words there, but I wasn't keeping track since I threw more out than I wrote.


----------



## Incognita

Finally getting back to the WIP after spending the last week proofing and formatting. Only did 1,010 today because I had to spend half my writing time rereading the last two chapters so I'd know what the heck I was writing about.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Added 2600 words to the prologue of my WIP. Up to 6241 now, in three days.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good day of 3129 words for me.


----------



## Eskimo

I logged 1,927. Started slow but finished with a nice kick at the end.


----------



## Lydniz

1,007 today.

WIP: 72,279.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

ChristinePope said:


> Only did 1,010 today because I had to spend half my writing time rereading the last two chapters so I'd know what the heck I was writing about.


I do that all the time. Otherwise I forget what I already wrote!

Sitting at 1200 today. Up to 46K on the WIP. About 2/3 of the way there - I think. I never really know until I get there.


----------



## 69959

1716 plus re-writes.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2567 words plus finished a short story.


----------



## A.C. Nixon

Okay, I'm back on the horse, or should I say back in my comfy office chair?

6/3 - 2370
6/4 - 2221


----------



## steffmetal

I love the 1000 words a day club! I'm trying to get back into the swing of writing fiction every day after a year's hiatus.

Today 1025 words, bringing the WP I started last week up to 10,005 words. Yay


----------



## 69959

Getting my groove back on: 

3223


----------



## Incognita

Just 1,275 today. I had a new book launch and was busy with that, plus my regular freelance work. But soon I'll have some time off and hope to get caught up.


----------



## BradMcDauthor

2344 words to finish chapter 12. 

My fingers hurt now  

Kinda like this per day club. Its helpful to drive productivity!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2194 words.


----------



## Eskimo

Popped in 1,655 words today, and that included 6 hours of paid employment, in addition to watching Game 1 of the Heat-Spurs series. The writing came in the wee hours of the morning and evening. Busy day!


----------



## A.C. Nixon

I had a busy day today, but I refused to end my day without at least 1000 words. So... my total for today was 1053. Now I can go to bed since I'm packed for my trip tomorrow.

I love making myself accountable to this thread.


----------



## briasbooks

1641. Would have liked to have done more but I finished the book!


----------



## Lydniz

Yesterday: 2,199
Today: 1,442 and finished!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2077 words today.


----------



## 67499

Wrapping up book 6 in a comic crime series (taking Donald E. Westlake as my model) to begin publishing for Kindle in the fall, and starting a smaller project - 5 interconnected novellas in a murder/love story set in a grim near-future of pandemic disease halving the world's population - working on both netted me 3,081 words yesterday.  Today I spent at the beach for a word count of zero.


----------



## Incognita

2,080 today, so I guess I'm slowly getting back in the groove. I need to be doing 3K, though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2444 words over here.


----------



## Eskimo

I'm clocking in at 2,739 today. Have to stop because my brother-in-law's coming for dinner. Fortunately, he's bringing take-out....


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

3,457 words today -- I need to get to 5,000 before bed. I have five more hours


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2472 words today. I almost got the first two numbers mixed up, which would have been much better. But I'll take this as well.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I don't write every day (which is probably a mistake, but it's what I've sunk in to). I write chick lit, and it's not unbelievably taxing. I don't go by the word, but by the chapter. When I'm in the middle of a WIP I have two schedules. On work days, I get up, go for a three-mile walk, take a shower and then let my hair air dry while I write a chapter. After work (I work nights) I write two chapters and then go to bed. Ony days off, my goal is five chapters. I don't always hit that, but I would say I do 75 percent of the time. I can usually get the main writing done on a book in 2-3 weeks. Then I do my first editing pass. I send it to my first proofer after that. Then I do the second editing pass. Then I send it to my second proofer. Then I do a third editing pass and post. While people are reading, I make sure the cover, blurb, and outline for the next work is set. I'm in the middle of a novel now - and was off - and wrote about 12,000 words. It's probably not a great approach, but it's what works for me.


----------



## Incognita

3,000 words today. Yay.


----------



## BradMcDauthor

2994 words.... I need to think of a snarky one liner to get it up to 3k tonight.

though I think my keyboard is smoking now. I have no idea how you guys keep up the pace. Today has really ran me tired, bout ready for a nap at this rate.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2230 words for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2334 words today, plus I finally figured out how to end a story I had been stuck on for over a month.


----------



## 69959

So much for getting my groove back. At least I had a new release this week. That counts for something, right?

2048
1499
1469
2633
1597


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill

3734 words.


----------



## Robert A Michael

I have not been reporting because I have been woefully sporadic in my writing lately.

Back in the saddle again: 2552.

Need about 2000 more tomorrow to finish rough draft.

Not looking forward to a re-write of three chapters in my Jake Monday Chronicles next installment. It has put me behind my publishing schedule by a month. Not a happy camper. Plowing ahead and putting my pro hat on, though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2223 words for me.


----------



## BradMcDauthor

almost 4k yesterday but just fell short

Today was 2,043!


----------



## Incognita

I wrote 2,695 yesterday.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Been neglecting to post lately, but yesterday I did 818, and today 1021.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2228 words for me.


----------



## 69959

2724
1487


----------



## Incognita

5,000 today, which makes up for writing nothing yesterday, as I ended up driving around half of northern Arizona in the name of research.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

That's a great day, Christine. 

I only managed 2267 words, but I'm very satisfied as well, especially since I know now how my SF story is going to end, though I have no idea how to market it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2567 words today, plus I managed to finish that story I had been stuck on for a while now. Okay, so it blossomed into a novelette and I have no real idea how to sell it, since it's not a typical story at all, but at least it's finished.


----------



## 69959

2073 (got a few more words on the 13th)
585 words on my day off
1391 today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really great day today with 3255 words.


----------



## Incognita

3,000 yesterday, and 5,115 today. (Great word count, Cora!)


----------



## BradMcDauthor

4,193 words, I got a little excited as I am 2 chapters away form finishing book 2.


----------



## Incognita

3,350 today, and past 30K on the WIP. One-third of the way there!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another really good day of 3322 words.


----------



## Rin

Dribs and drabs for ages, then yesterday and today...

5654
4410

Noooo idea where this sprint came from, I guess my brain just wanted to puke this idea out in short order.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Been a long while since I last contributed to this thread.  After a rocking start to the first three months, it sort of fell over after that.  I managed only about 16,000 words in two and a half months.  But I have started up again (hopefully).

June 17: 1567
June 18: 3241
YTD: 256507


----------



## Incognita

3,535 today. You know, I have no idea what my YTD word count is. Around 250K, I think.


----------



## 69959

2267
3224

YTD: 283,579


----------



## crtomlinson30

Before even seeing this thread, I've been blogging about this very same goal. Just over 900 yesterday, digging in to do the same tonight.


----------



## Eskimo

I logged 1,520 today. And I thought it was going to be a very slow day!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You can make this thread count for whatever you want, Daniel. Though I think there is an official Camp Nanowrimo thread somewhere.

Anyway, I had a really good day of 3695 words today.


----------



## Incognita

3,500 today. 

During the various NaNo events, I tend to post my word counts over in the NaNo threads and then reappear here when that round is done, but of course you can do it any way you want.


----------



## 69959

2776 for today

I usually post in this thread throughout camp nano.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another really good day of 3720 words. I'm on a roll here.


----------



## williamvw

Every so often during the year, I hop onto this thread for inspiration. Today seemed as good a day as any to throw my hat in the ring. 1241 on my novel WIP and 797 on my phone, which is where I work on my novella. So 2038 total for the day. Not stunning compared to many of you here, but I'll take it.


----------



## Keith Rowland

On a roll so far today with 2781 words...keep the momentum going.


----------



## A.C. Nixon

Hi guys I haven't posted in a few days so here it goes

6/16 3012 
6/17 1,000 after waking up at 0300 in Bogata
6/18 - 2825
6/19 - 1700 so far


----------



## 77820

6/17/2014 - 2148
6/18/2014 - 2146
6/19/2014 - 1595 (so far)


----------



## 69959

2345 - I wasn't even trying for that! I was working on two different WIPs, so I had no idea what my total for the morning would be!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to all new or returning posters.

As for me, I had another very good day of 3419 words.


----------



## babyleaps

Just starting back up.  1051 yesterday, will keep posting here.

THANK YOU for the motivation, everyone!


----------



## MrBourbons

2,410 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

19/6: 1311
20/6: 1063

YTD: 260043

Admittedly a large chunk of the last three days has been taking part in Storium, but it is sill writing and does help stretch the creative juices.


----------



## 69959

1029 today. I wrote for an hour and then went back to bed! lol


----------



## 67499

Barely doing 400 words a day right now, but that's all right as last weekend I managed 5,000+ and hope for the same in the weekend ahead - because we're in storm season here and I can't drag the kayak to the beach through all the lightning.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm really on a roll here with 3175 words.


----------



## williamvw

I bombed yesterday with a meager 460 total, but today I came back with 1177 on the main WIP and another 336 on the phone project. Not as much as I wanted, but it could've been worse.


----------



## Incognita

Well, I lost two days because the computer I use for all my graphic design, etc. had a hard drive failure, and I had to drive to Flagstaff to buy a new one and then go about copying everything over and reinstalling software, etc. But at least it was all backed up, so all I lost was some time.

But I got 2,500 in today and hope I'll get my momentum back.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My sympathies, Christina. Hard drive failures are awful. Though I'm glad you had it all backed up.

For me, the going was a bit tough today, but in the end I managed a very satisfying 3254 words.


----------



## markhealy

2600 for me today, pretty pleased with that!


----------



## 67499

Did some demented partying last night and unlikely to reach my 5,000 target for this weekend, but managed 1,206 on a new series of crime novellas set in a near future of pandemic disease, and might just take another aspirin, call it quits and go to bed until next month.


----------



## Incognita

Ha, Steve, I get it -- the hubby and I were partying like rock stars at a local wine festival last night.  

I had a lot of other work today, so my time was limited. But I did get in another 2K.


----------



## 69959

Glad you're back up, Christine!

I've got 1717 for the weekend.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2K on top of a wine festival is great, Christine.

I did 3335 words today.


----------



## Rin

1722 so far today!


----------



## Eskimo

I hot 3,432 today. Not a record but pretty darned good. Am getting close to the end of Draft 1 for Book 4. When the end is in sight, I focus that much harder!


----------



## williamvw

I had to take a fat 0 yesterday after spending the entire day on scene mapping and other planning with my collaborator. Today was spent doing errand catch-up from taking yesterday off as well as hours of editing a friend's book, but I still managed 1300 total for the day.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Sunday - 1758
Monday - 3942
Tuesday - 3858
Wednesday - 3941
Thursday - 4639
Friday - 6001
Saturday - 3378
Sunday - 7607


----------



## Incognita

That's pretty amazing, Sharon!

I got in 4,105 today.


----------



## wtvr

What a cool idea for a thread!

I got in 4000-some yesterday, and 5071 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great wordcount, Sharon, Christine and Lisa.

I managed another good 3574 words today. However, the next two days will be very busy for me, so I doubt I'll be able to keep up that wordcount.


----------



## meh

Um, as someone who never gets to post in this thread (my average is 650 words a day--busy single mom working full time and a caretaker to boot), I can at least say that in my rush to finish a project yesterday, I wrote 1437 words. My highest in quite a while.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great wordcount, Judy and kward. 

I managed 3854 words today, which is much better than I thought, since I had to attend a very boring and tiring family function today. However, I have a long day of work tomorrow, so I'll very likely make less wordcount.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K today, and up to 50K on the WIP.


----------



## alawston

3,000 words of translation yesterday! Plus 200 words of a short story! Hurrah!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

21/6: 1191
22/6: 1115
23/6: 1490
24/6: 1336
25/6: 825

YTD: 266000


----------



## 69959

I took Monday off.
Tuesday 3327
Today 1139

YTD: 295,912


----------



## Incognita

6K today. Actually, that's a lot of words, so I'm going to write it in full: six thousand words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats Christine! That's a great wordcount. 

I made 3739, since the tiring day job event was cut short.


----------



## Incognita

And 5K more in the hopper for me today. Glad to hear the day job event didn't suck up all your writing time, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At least I got paid for it.  

3750 today.


----------



## Lydniz

I've spent the last ten days or so outlining for my new one. It's a different approach for me as I've never plotted in so much detail before, but I wanted to see if it would help with the periodic writers' block I get during each WIP. So now I have a full story outlined and I'm ready to go! I started today with 1,144 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3208 words over here.


----------



## Incognita

Steven Hardesty said:


> Christine, you make me feel like a writerwimp so no more partying or normal life, just hammering the keyboard until that Nobel Prize pops out. ;>


Well, if it makes you feel any better, I only did 1,600 yesterday because I was working on a client project later than I should, and then my husband got home from his road trip early. So that day was pretty much shot.

I did get 3,030 today, though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really tiring day, but I still managed 1010 words and finished the latest Silencer story.


----------



## 69959

Great work Christine!

2022
1350 

This has not been my best month. Looking forward to camp nano kicking me into a better word count rhythm. Though, I suppose I shouldn't complain too much. Tomorrow I should pass the 300k mark for the year's total.


----------



## wtvr

5194 yesterday

You guys are an inspiration!


----------



## Incognita

3,355 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2351 words over here.


----------



## wtvr

4804 today. Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

26/6: 519
27/6: 1222
28/6: 2082
29/6 1400
30/6 2014
YTD: 273237


----------



## Lydniz

1,070 today.

WIP: 2,345.


----------



## 69959

2193 and hoping for more later. Not likely. 

YTD: 301,477


----------



## Robert A Michael

6277 today. Unemployment is the best medicine for my word count.


----------



## Incognita

Robert A Michael said:


> 6277 today. Unemployment is the best medicine for my word count.


Yep, my high word counts last week were on the two days I was between client projects. Now it's back to the grind, so my word count is down. But I did get 3,520 in today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2098 words for me.


----------



## Lydniz

1,013 today.

WIP: 3,358. Woot. I have shopping lists longer than that.


----------



## Incognita

3,320 and now past 75K on the WIP. I was shooting for 90K, but I have a feeling it might be a bit longer than that. Oh, well, I'll go with the flow.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Only 4013 words today, but butt-tons of research. Japanese katanas. Italian basilicas. Futuristic weaponry made with 3D printers. I spent four hours researching and four hours writing. I love my job.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Fascinating research subjects, Robert.

I wrote 2236 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

Did 1,059 today. WIP: 4,417. It looks as if I won't get anything more done for another ten days, though, as we're off on holiday this weekend and I have a shedload of washing, packing etc. to do.


----------



## 69959

Camp Nano has helped me with my word count issues.

3010 - yesterday
3148 - today


----------



## Incognita

I'm doing Camp NaNoWriMo, too! It's such a great kick in the pants.  

3,160 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2084 words over here.


----------



## Incognita

3,100 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2270 for me.


----------



## Incognita

4,000 today. Now I can go party and watch fireworks with a clear conscience.


----------



## 67499

Redid a couple of my websites today which, because I'm seriously non-techie and electrons hate me, took me 20 hrs.  I figure that's worth 9 million words in effort alone.  In between, I managed 1,590 on a new sci-fi crime series.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2096 words.


----------



## Robert A Michael

4235 today. 2764 yesterday. 2450 Wednesday. 3124 Tuesday. There. Caught up. Happy 4th! (What's left of it)


----------



## Incognita

3,529, and I just typed "The End," so now I get to go party! (I'll take any excuse for a party, but finishing a trilogy is kind of a biggie, I think.)


----------



## Robert A Michael

Took some time off today. Only 1000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2018 words for me.


----------



## Incognita

2,500 today on the book I put aside for a while to write the one I just finished.


----------



## 69959

3022 Thursday (Took Friday off for being sick; Saturday b/c I always take Saturdays off)
2295 Today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 2469 words today plus did some formatting and cover design. I guess I'll have a double launch soon.


----------



## 75814

Wasn't really expecting to get any writing done today and then thought at least I should do a few hundred words.

Ended with just over 4,000.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

1/7: 2054
2/7: 1500
3/7: 1088
4/7: 1983
5/7: 1149
6/7: 2126
7/7: 3838
YTD: 286975


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Good work, Perry and A.S. 

I wrote 2079 words today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

2529 yesterday.
Just getting started today. Will write until midnight. See what happens (5 hours=4000 wds, maybe?)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2930 words yesterday. I had repair people in the house, so I had to stay home, which gave me more time to write, even if I had to keep an eye on them.


----------



## 69959

2085
3323 
2393 (would like to get more in today, but not likely)


----------



## Robert A Michael

Only managed 2845 yesterday after all (honey-dos and escort duty took up two hours of my planned writing).
2168 so far today; should get another 2,000 or more in before I retire for the night. I like writing in shifts, it seems to work well for me.


----------



## Incognita

I had to take a couple days off for editing, since that project had to get out to my beta readers ASAP, but now I'm back to first drafting and got in another 3K. It probably would've been more, but I got sucked into playing with Photoshop.


----------



## Robert A Michael

ChristinePope said:


> I got sucked into playing with Photoshop.


Been there. Also get sucked into KBoards. Twitter. Playing Rome: Total War. Totally distracted. Squirrel!


----------



## tknite

4k today. This puts me at 25k in 10 days, which isn't bad for me. 2-3k a day from here out, and I should be finished by the week of August.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A very good 3273 words today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

4483 Total today. Getting closer to the end of Book 6. At just over 35,000 total out of a planned 42,000 words. I think I will go over on the rough draft. I am just in the middle of Chapter 11 of 14 total chapters.


----------



## Robert A Michael

A very disappointing 2284 today. Late start (honey dos and escorting my daughter again), and tons of distractions. Excuses are my specialty. Will do better tomorrow.


----------



## tknite

Somewhere around 3600 today. Had a bit of a slip-up though. Wrote a scene, got stuck on the last 800 words, scrapped 'em, and rewrote it. Then wrote another scene after dinner. You know, sometimes I really struggle with transitional scenes between major action scenes. Anyway, they got written. Action time again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3521 words for me. Pretty good day, all in all.


----------



## Incognita

Just 1,700 yesterday because I only had about an hour to write. 2,700 today, and hit 60K on this WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

4889 words for me, most of which went towards a crime short for the 8 hour fiction challenge.


----------



## Robert A Michael

3616 today. But, at least I became the Emperor of Rome.


----------



## 67499

3,202 words today, between two very different series in production - sometimes you just feel like jumping back and forth between different worlds.


----------



## 69959

3006 on Thursday. Needed to catch up on some sleep so nothing since then.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A very good day of 4600 words over here.


----------



## Robert A Michael

3100 words. Still not finished. One more chapter Sunday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I've written 22,000 words in two days (and worked only tan). I love my new series.


----------



## jjholden

2,274 words so far today and hoping to get some more done before the day is through


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1360 words today due to being distracted by the World Cup, but those 1360 words include a complete flash fiction story.


----------



## Incognita

Only 2,220 today because I got sucked into website work, but I'm still feeling good about it, considering I wrote all that in just a hair over an hour.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

That's a great result for only an hour of work.

As for me, I did 3884 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Am I the only person who's been writing today? Alas, I managed another 3874 words.


----------



## Incognita

I squeezed out 1,800 words even though I was out of the house for most of the day. I just wanted to get at least that many because it got me to 70K on the WIP.


----------



## wtvr

only 2166 today.   but 6419 the day before.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

8/7: 2431
9/7: 1538
10/7: 1724
11/7: 2247
12/7: 1767
13/7: 1911
14/7: 2002
15/7: 1631
16/7: 1098

YTD: 303315


----------



## Rin

1611 yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

3,300 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3458 words today.


----------



## Incognita

4,000 words today.


----------



## 69959

Looks like I haven't updated in all week:
859 Sunday
1594 Monday
1526 Tuesday
2744 Yesterday
3133 Today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2598 words for me.


----------



## Incognita

2,680 today, making it a round 80K so far on the WIP. Of course, this is accompanied by an overwhelming sense of futility, because everyone's now saying that KU will kill long books, but...oh, well. I just don't write short.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2100 words yesterday.


----------



## 67499

Beating my brains out today just to stretch up to 900 words!  I need another beer.


----------



## Incognita

3K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Some days, the words just won't flow, no matter what you do, Steven.

Luckily, today wasn't such a day for me and I wrote 2304 words.


----------



## Incognita

4K today. I think tomorrow it'll be done.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2239 words plus I finished a novella on which I'd been working for a long time now.


----------



## Incognita

4,185 today, and typed "The End" for the...erm...fourth time this year. Yay!


----------



## Robert A Michael

Nothing today. Started my 7th novella (the last one I finished the rough draft on Thursday, finishing strong) Friday and only have 2877 so far. Waiting for my editor to start with #6, so I have some time. Writing full time can be great (I finished 48500 wds in 14 days) but I need to stay focused. <<This is me beating myself up--i.e. self-motivation. Queue the Monty Python's Holy Grail monks. OOHHM. SMACK!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1586 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

I keep forgetting to put my figures in:

Mon: about 250 (child sent home from playgroup with split lip)
Tue: 1,001
Wed: 1,017
Thur: 2,802
Fri: 2,620
Mon: 2,347

WIP: 14,553.


----------



## Lydniz

2,048 today.

WIP: 16,680.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Like priming a pump. 2100 today.


----------



## Kassidia

Just over a thousand.

Biggest accomplishment today was learning that if I slowly narrate the outline of upcoming scenes as a voice memos on my iPhone, during my morning commute, it makes fleshing out the action fairly easy when I get home.  Today, the characters started really telling their own story


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2734 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

2,004 today.

WIP: 18,684.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice

A thousand words a day, wow, that sounds great. Do we start today? Are we on the honor system? Do we have to show what we produced by a certain day?


----------



## Lydniz

No proof needed, use your own system but get your numbers down here and let's see what you're made of! 

(Personally, I'm made of occasional spurts of 1,000-word days interspersed with long periods of idleness. )


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2017 words for me today.


----------



## Scott Pixello

My first appearance here. I have been beavering away like...well, like a beaver really on the fourth instalment of my Keith Ramsbottom series. Only just crept over the IK mark but I'd like to think each one was perfectly-crafted. I'd like to think that but it's probably not true. Should be able to decide for yourself in late August.


----------



## Robert A Michael

2390 yesterday


----------



## going going gone

I want to join!   I got hooked on public reporting for Camp Nano this month. I have a new novel started, #2 in a series.

Fri: 1241
Sat: 718 (plus outline)
Sun: 1223 (plus more outline)
Monday: 2158
Tuesday: 1556

(Not counting my afternoon work, which is editing/proofing/business and hard to quantify)


----------



## 69959

Ugh. I need to update my word counts more often.

2033 Friday
2060 Sunday
499 Monday
3216 Tuesday
1643 Wednesday
1747 Today


----------



## Rachel E. Rice

I started book 4 of my Blackstone series today, and after editing two of my books, I was able to write 1,123 words of "Black Tie Affair."


----------



## Robert A Michael

5260 today, not counting the hundred + words I added to the final chapter of the book I already submitted to my editor. Plugging right along on the WIP--#7 in my series--at 12660 total so far (out of an approximate 45,000).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

First ofall, welcome to all new club members. Secondly, I wrote 2018 words today.


----------



## 69959

2528 today for a yearly total of 383,015 

Forgot to mention that I started the third book in my Gone series on Wednesday. I might just have the entire series written before I get the first one published at this rate! (Probably not, but you never know.)


----------



## Robert A Michael

Welcome aboard Cadle-Sparks!

Put out 3117 today. Did some marketing. WIP at 15,773.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2080 words here.


----------



## Incognita

I took most of the week off (I needed a break after doing almost 60K in three weeks), but I started a new novella today and wrote 2,200.


----------



## Robert A Michael

3149 tonight


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2094 words today, plus I started working on a short Christmas romance. Now writing about Christmas in July is pretty weird, but better start early.


----------



## 69959

1166 this morning.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2029 words for Sunday.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

1200 today, whoohoo!


----------



## mikakay

Exactly 5000 today, woo!


----------



## 69959

1778 this morning.


----------



## Lydniz

Welcome, all. I get out of the habit between books so need to remind myself to post here.

Today: 2,314
WIP: 26,226.


----------



## Incognita

I'm mainly in editing mode right now, but I did write 1K on the new novella.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2150 words today.


----------



## 69959

2512 this morning. Summer can be hard to hit word count goals with the nights being light so late. I've either been oversleeping or the kids wake up early - this morning they were up before six.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2029, but barely.


----------



## 69959

2503 this morning.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice

Hi, I'm up to 7,500 words on Book 4 of my erotic romance (Blackstone) series. I think the countdown started again seven day ago. Hopefully I can announce the completion of this book by the end of August, 2014 for a 40, 000 novella, or the end of September for an 80,000 novel.


----------



## Incognita

3,500 words on my novella. I should be writing one of my "big" books, but I'm having too much fun with this one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tired today and only managed 1501 words.


----------



## 69959

2505


----------



## Randy M.

1,255 yesterday
5,670 WIP


----------



## Lydniz

3,222 words today.

WIP: 33,809.


----------



## Incognita

3,500. New WIP, a little over 10K. A third of the way there!


----------



## MGalloway

Finished off the rough draft of another novel. I didn't track the word count over the past few days, but I did hit 4,000+ one day last week.


----------



## A.E. Williams

I did 4450 last nite.  

Does that count?

Still editing it though!

A.E. Williams


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1002 words today, but hey, I still managed to meet the quota.


----------



## alawston

Yesterday I did about 2,200. Finished at about quarter to midnight. I've now finished a short story and submitted it to a massive contest. Not expecting much, but it was good to get another piece finished.


----------



## Lydniz

2,062 today. Was aiming for 3,000 but never mind.

WIP: 35,871.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1114 words over here.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice

I'm averaging 1200 words a day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1257 words here.


----------



## 69959

485 Friday
1828 this morning


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a good day of 1881 words over here, though most of that was academic writing rather than fiction.


----------



## Lydniz

1,018 today.

WIP: 36,925.


----------



## 69959

2231 yesterday
2158 this morning

I also broke 400k for the year's total of fiction writing.


----------



## Lydniz

Stacy Claflin said:


> I also broke 400k for the year's total of fiction writing.


Congratulations! I'm nowhere near that.

Today: 1,021 words.
WIP: 37,955.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1019 words yesterday and 1143 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,150 today.

WIP: 39,107.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer

I binge write, sometimes I'll type 10,000 words in two days, and other times I'll go a week without writing a single word. It's strange...

Today's Count: 5,213


----------



## MrBourbons

It's been a while since I've been eligible to post here. My head really hasn't been in the game, however the opportunity of meeting new people has spurred me on. 983. Nearly, but not quite


----------



## 69959

Lydniz said:


> Congratulations! I'm nowhere near that.


Thank you! It's been a busy year. In April, I wrote 70k. I tried to match that last month but didn't come close! 

Today: 1403


----------



## Robert A Michael

Back in the game at 1042. I should get a degree in dentistry. It was like pulling teeth.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1013 words for me. I wanted to do more, but I didn't feel very well today.


----------



## Lydniz

Today: 3,029.

WIP: 42,136.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1567 words for me today.


----------



## 69959

1672 yesterday
1605 today


----------



## Lydniz

Today: 3,002 (I was going to hit 3,000 if it killed me).
WIP: 45,138.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1268 words for me today. Really not my week.


----------



## Miss Tarheel

As of midnight my total word count for the day came to 3627.


----------



## Incognita

I'm finally done with editing and am back to drafting. I got in 4,050 words today.


----------



## 69959

Today is my day off, but I ended up getting 524 words in!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1084 words over here.


----------



## 69959

1790 today


----------



## going going gone

830
1530
2530
the past three days (before that, for a week, editing/rewriting and only making 500 words forward progress in word count every day). Still seem to be hitting the 1250/hour I was getting in June and July.

Happy writing, all!


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1163 for me, but I'll take it.


----------



## Lydniz

1,002 today. I hate the school holidays. 

WIP: 46,131.


----------



## 69959

1824 today


----------



## Incognita

3,010 for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a pretty good day of 1547 words today.


----------



## alawston

Yesterday I did about 650 words at lunchtime then scraped up to barely a thousand with a quick pub session just before midnight.


----------



## Lydniz

1,011 today.

WIP: 47,139.


----------



## 69959

1962 - I'm increasing my word count each day!  We'll see how long I can keep that up without needing to get up at 3am.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day. If only they were all this easy to write....


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A pretty good day of 1744 words today.


----------



## 69959

2047 - it's nice to break 2k again.


----------



## Lydniz

1,015 today. It was a scene I've been looking forward to writing for _months_.

WIP: 48,170.


----------



## Incognita

5K today, and now past 30K on the WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2048 words for me today. First time in days I crossed the 2000 word mark. Plus I somewhat unexpectedly finished a new Shattered Empire short story.


----------



## 69959

2001 - broke 2k again, barely!


----------



## Incognita

4,730 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great wordcount, Christine. 

I wrote 2343 words for today.


----------



## evawallace

I'm at 1500 a day on my second book. I'm trying for that amount on my days off. The job I do to pay the bills takes up most of my time so my love (writing) has to wait.


----------



## Lydniz

2,508 today.

WIP: 52,738.


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Just got back in the saddle today. Hoping to stay here all year.

1006 on my new series 2.5 novella.


----------



## 69959

1309 - I was too distracted with my new Transformed covers to get a full 2k in today.


----------



## tknite

1.5k today. Up to 13k on the WIP I started last week, out of an estimated 30-40k.


----------



## Incognita

Another 5K today, and past 40K on the WIP. This was supposed to be a novella, but I think it's probably going to end up around 50-55K. Oh, well...just more evidence that I can't write short.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2363 words over here.


----------



## shadowfox

10,145 words written today on a new novel. My prior personal record was 8,000 words, so that's a record for me.

I didn't expect to be writing a new novel until today, but what the h*ll. It seems to have happened anyway.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 22,000 words today (not a typo). I've been flirting with a new idea (and new pen name) for about a week and today I just ran with it. Unfortunately, when I'm done, I'm going to have to put it away for a few weeks before I revisit it to make sure it's not complete and total crap.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 2660 words yesterday and already up to 1627 for today.


----------



## 69959

1028 this morning


----------



## shadowfox

7564 words today.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

As you can tell I'm new, and I have an ambitious (probably too ambitious) plan to publish by the end of the year.  Hope you don't mind me joining in the group so late, although I've been lurking a while.

Today 1111.  Seemed symbolic or something, so I stopped (this is the spin I am putting on the fact I couldn't think of one more word to write.)


----------



## Incognita

3K today. Probably should've been more, but the hubby and I decided to go storm-chasing this afternoon. Total bust, but we did stop in for some good wine along the way.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome Sarah and Lala and congrats to shadowfox for two truly awesome wordcount days.

I had a really good day today as well and finished at 4763 words.


----------



## shadowfox

Thanks for the kind words Cora.

Today I wrote 7,530 words.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Thank you Cora.  Today I did 1205, but with the numbers you guys are posting I feel like a slacker  

And I'm pretty sure what I wrote today was rubbish.


----------



## Incognita

SarahWritesSometimes said:


> Thank you Cora. Today I did 1205, but with the numbers you guys are posting I feel like a slacker
> 
> And I'm pretty sure what I wrote today was rubbish.


You can fix rubbish...you can't fix air! 

I wrote 4,010 words today.


----------



## tknite

1.4k today. My first day at my new full-time job, and I was dead tired when I got home, but I managed to crank out my scene in about an hour and a half. Gotta keep moving.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on keeping writing in spite of the new job, Therin.

Echoing Christine, you can fix rubbish, but you can't fix a blank page.

Another really good day of 4724 words over here.


----------



## 69959

Nothing yesterday and 1382 today. I seriously need more sleep. Sigh.


----------



## shadowfox

Today I wrote 8013 words.

Have to admit it was a 'power through' day where I just didn't want to write anything, but I managed to overcome the blah's.


----------



## Lydniz

I did nothing yesterday either, as I was suffering from a mysterious crisis of confidence in my WIP (weird) and couldn't face it. Still, I got over it and managed 1,023 today.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Thank you for the encouraging words Christine and Cora.  Today was 1645, all in the last hour and a half when my kids went to their Dad's.  

What I wrote was just the beginning of a sex scene and after all those words they still had all their clothes on.  I guess I like to take things slow lol.  Build up to the build up or something.  But it's not erotica, it's a romance.  Eh, who knows.


----------



## Incognita

3K today. I'd hoped for more, but the day got kind of disrupted due to a power outage this afternoon. (Welcome to monsoon season in northern Arizona....)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A staggering 5713 words today. I'm really on a roll here.


----------



## 69959

2010 words this morning.


----------



## Jae Author

I wrote 3,548 words today, which is not the norm for me, so I'm very happy with that word count. 

Someone wrote 8,000 words in one day? Wow. How does that work?


----------



## shadowfox

Today I had a bit of an annoying day. Only 5,001 words. tiredness combined with a surprising 4 hour delay.

One good thing happened today: I now know where the book is going.

I started it without even knowing I was going to write a book. No characters, nothing. Just started the 8 hour challenge and it turned out I was writing a novel instead of a short story. Gulp. In a genre I've never written in before. Oops 



Jae Author said:


> I wrote 3,548 words today, which is not the norm for me, so I'm very happy with that word count.


That is a really good word count, Jae  Congratulations.



Jae Author said:


> Someone wrote 8,000 words in one day? Wow. How does that work?


I'm on holiday. I'm writing at novel in a week pace. Admittedly, not a long novel. Just a category novel.

This is not my normal pace by any means. It's just that it's been my ambition to write a novel in a week for several years, and the stars aligned to allow me to try.

Nothing magical about it... more hours typing than normal.


----------



## JavierCabrera

I've written 4 words today. Now, if I only knew the right order...


----------



## Incognita

JavierCabrera said:


> I've written 4 words today. Now, if I only knew the right order...


Ha. 

Another 3K today. Almost at the finish line for this thing that was supposed to be a novella and is now a short novel that should end up around 60K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Your bad days are my very good days, shadowfox. Luckily, I had another of those today and wrote 4732 words.


----------



## shadowfox

Today I wrote 7, 311 words.

I also wrote "The End," which comes as a bit of a surprise as I was expecting that tomorrow 

Total for first draft of the novel: 45,564 words written in 6 days.

My first impression is that I've written it terse - which is often the case with my writing - and will do an add-in draft for description and sensory detail that will add about 10% to the novel. That'll make it a 50k category novel.

I had a lot of fun today, and this week.



CoraBuhlert said:


> Your bad days are my very good days, shadowfox. Luckily, I had another of those today and wrote 4732 words.


No, not at all Cora. In the ordinary run of things 4,000 words would make me very happy. It is exceptional, and congratulations on achieving it.

I don't normally have anywhere like this amount of free time...


----------



## Lydniz

Today I wrote 3,021 words, of which the last approx. 500 are pure crap. Still, never mind.

WIP: 56,848.


----------



## 69959

2042 today. Nothing exciting to report...feeling sick again.


----------



## Incognita

3,905 today, I finished the WIP, which is a hair shy of 61K and so not a novella in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Robert A Michael

On again, off again. Editing takes too much out of me. It kills me for a week at least. 1050 yesterday. 1240 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Still on a roll with 5513 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 11,000 (roughly) today. I save my files as chapters, rather than a main file, so I don't keep exact track. The good news is, I've written 55,000 words in three days of writing (over a week) and it's not total crap, like I initially worried. The editing is still ahead of me, though.  I'll finish the main writing on the book on Sunday. An entire book in a week -- a book I had no intention of writing until January -- makes me happy. I'm now scrambling to figure out how I'm going to deal with promoting it. It's my first book under a new pen name. I have picked a cover, though, and already uploaded it to Create Space and written the blurb. It's kind of like a fall gift (I have another book to launch in the upcoming weeks under my real name). Now I just have to find a competent editor to read it. My normal editor is a personal friend and I can't ask him to read it because I'll never be able too look him in the eye again once he reads the sex scenes. It never ends, lol.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Just wanted to report that I haven't written at all in the last 2 days *sigh*.  Life has gotten in the way, damn kids  

When will school start already?!?  I have 3 and a 4th is coming over soon for a sleepover but I am determined to knock out some serious writing today (probably not 11,000 like Yoda, but...)

Now I've gotta get off Kboards.


----------



## shadowfox

Hi, Yoda, congratulations 

Today I started a new novel. 5,840 words. This one is a strange one because... I saw a premade cover I liked and I'm writing a novel to go with the cover. Never written a novel to match a cover before


----------



## Robert A Michael

Writing well, you are. 

1400 so far today. I might get another session in before bedtime. We shall see.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

I'm very impressed with everyone's totals, day after day.  Amazing all of you.

I just finished 3,075 even with the 4 kids in the house.  Jango is my friend


----------



## Incognita

Just 2,500 today, but I was starting a new book, and that always tends to be a slow ramp-up for me.


----------



## 69959

2027 for today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another very good 5979 words over here.


----------



## Andrew Broderick

2400 today, 10k this week.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 5,500 today and finished the main writing on my book. In seven days (not writing every day) I finished a 60,000-word book. I feel proud (and tired). Now I'm going to ignore it for at least a week. I want to rest up before I start to edit. I can approach my weekend with one task: Cleaning my filthy house. There are no distractions. Nothing to draw attention away from the piling heap of trash that my house looks like right now. The Walking Dead season four doesn't arrive until Tuesday. I have no excuses.


----------



## shadowfox

Just diverted my attention away from novel writing to my JLC short story. (I've been writing a short story a week for the last three months.) 

"The Body at Castle Cliff," a 2500 word short story under my random short story pen name "Ray Jaxome." 

I'll resume novel writing shortly. But first... some house cleaning!

EDIT: I did go back to the novel writing and wrote another 2515 words on the novel. Really tired today so I am pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Incognita

We had company for most of the day today, so I could only squeeze in 1,500 words. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

In under the wire with 3,373 today


----------



## 69959

2022 today. At least I've been keeping over 2k most days. With my shortened writing time, I consider that a win.


----------



## shadowfox

Today I went back to the novel I was working on last week. Spent a lot of time editing. Only added 1,760 words to it, though.


----------



## JessieSnow

This sounds like a great idea. I'm going to have to try this. I guess I'll start today...


----------



## Evenstar

shadowfox said:


> Hi, Yoda, congratulations
> 
> Today I started a new novel. 5,840 words. This one is a strange one because... I saw a premade cover I liked and I'm writing a novel to go with the cover. Never written a novel to match a cover before


Lol, I do this all the time, I have a huge back log of pre-made covers now, all with accompanying outlines, just have to work through them one at a time!


----------



## Evenstar

I love this thread as it is inspirational, but it makes me so jealous of you all! I can only write after I've gotten everyone to bed and done the minimal amount of chores that I can get away with, which generally means I start at 11pm and finish about 1am (then the baby gets me up at 6am, groan!) So I'm really lucky if I manage 2k words a day. All you guys with figures around the 5k+ mark, how many hours work is that?


----------



## Incognita

Evenstar said:


> I love this thread as it is inspirational, but it makes me so jealous of you all! I can only write after I've gotten everyone to bed and done the minimal amount of chores that I can get away with, which generally means I start at 11pm and finish about 1am (then the baby gets me up at 6am, groan!) So I'm really lucky if I manage 2k words a day. All you guys with figures around the 5k+ mark, how many hours work is that?


I generally do 5K in about 3.5-4 hours, depending. Today I started at three and wrote until around six-thirty, and did 5K in that time.

And really, Stella, you should be proud of how much you do get done, considering you have a baby. All I have is a husband and a dog to worry about.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Evenstar said:


> I love this thread as it is inspirational, but it makes me so jealous of you all! I can only write after I've gotten everyone to bed and done the minimal amount of chores that I can get away with, which generally means I start at 11pm and finish about 1am (then the baby gets me up at 6am, groan!) So I'm really lucky if I manage 2k words a day. All you guys with figures around the 5k+ mark, how many hours work is that?


Honestly? I write a chapter an hour on average. My chapters range from 1,500 to 2,300.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday I wrote 2196 words and today I had another great day with 5886 words. As for how long it takes, it's hard to calculate, because I mostly write in short bursts between other stuff. However, I just did an eight hour challenge, so I know that a 4400 word short story took me approx. 8 hours to write, edit and format.

Besides, I'm single and don't have children, so the only demands on my time are a day job and my elderly parents.


----------



## Lucas

19k this week! 3k+ hopefully for today.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Inspirational is right, try not to compare yourself to anyone's numbers.  James Patterson probably "wrote" 500,000 words yesterday  

900 yesterday for me.  Just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## 69959

2430 today. I also would love to have 5k days, but that will have to wait until I don't have a job. I run a daycare and homeschool my kids. The early morning hours are all I have, so I use them as much as I can!


----------



## shadowfox

Today I didn't write. I spent the day doing publishing... 1 novel uploaded to kdp and createspace under a new closed pen name...


----------



## Incognita

I was tired today, so only got out 3K. But still, I'm 12K into the new one, so at least I'm more or less on track.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3803 words for me.


----------



## shadowfox

Gone back to the 'current' novel. The one I'm writing from the premade cover... I was a little stuck so I cycled through what I'd done already adding in a new plot line. 5207 words today. 

It's a tricky novel. I'm not really sure I know what's happening in it yet...


----------



## 69959

2045 for today. I'm in the second half of the third book of a trilogy (that will have spin offs) so everything is wrapping up and tension is high. That helps to write faster, even when life gets in the way!


----------



## 69959

2005 words today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but it was 2171 words.


----------



## Lydniz

Evenstar said:


> I love this thread as it is inspirational, but it makes me so jealous of you all! I can only write after I've gotten everyone to bed and done the minimal amount of chores that I can get away with, which generally means I start at 11pm and finish about 1am (then the baby gets me up at 6am, groan!) So I'm really lucky if I manage 2k words a day. All you guys with figures around the 5k+ mark, how many hours work is that?


Even on Thursdays and Fridays when I get a straight seven hours to work in, I don't manage much more than 3k. I'm always gobsmacked at the number of people on here who can whack out >1k an hour. The best I can manage is maybe 800, and that's once I've got into the flow. I definitely can't do it from a standing start.


----------



## shadowfox

5455 words today.


----------



## Incognita

I took yesterday off because I could feel myself getting fried. (I realized that I've written almost half a million words so far this year, which could have something to do with it.) But I got back to it today with another 4K.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Monday was 4,000, Tuesday 5,200 - today I dropped to 2,000. I've hit 61,000 and my target is 75,000 - Mark Three.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

shadowfox, you're truly an inspiration.

1588 words for me for today.


----------



## dmdaye

I'm doing the same thing for my novel and currently averaging 1050 per day (over the past four weeks) it does require some dedication if you're not a full time author.


----------



## shadowfox

5251 words today.

Current project is at 24,282 words. Still not really sure where exactly it is going.



CoraBuhlert said:


> shadowfox, you're truly an inspiration.
> 
> 1588 words for me for today.


I appreciate your kind words, Cora. Thank you.


----------



## 69959

1613 today for a yearly total of 434,877 to date.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Wow still amazed at everyone's totals.  Great job  

Monday - 900
Tuesday - 500
Wed - zero
Thurs - 2665

Back to school week has really thrown me off.  I think what I wrote today will probably need to be totally re-written.  Blech.


----------



## Lydniz

Today: 3,014.

WIP: 59,935.


----------



## Incognita

5K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1103 words for me today.


----------



## 69959

2046 2119 for today.


----------



## shadowfox

I wrote a 2665 word short story today, and 1721 words worth of novel to make 4386 words of new fiction in total. 

The reason for the reduced wordcount was that I spent several hours spent today formatting and submitting lots of short stories to traditional markets. I'm pretty glad to have done it since I've been writing a short story a week for the last three months and it's good for those stories to be out in the world one way or another...

Working it out, I've actually written 35,000 words of fiction on this short story challenge in 3 months without really noticing it or doing anything with it. Mainly just practice.


----------



## Lydniz

Today: 2,078.

WIP: 62,013.


----------



## Incognita

I got a late start today but still managed 4K.


----------



## Will C. Brown

I hit 1,043 today. I actually got to 958 when I stopped, but there was no way I was going to bed when I was so close to 1K!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1242 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

5,521 today.


----------



## 69959

840 on my day off.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2039 words over here.


----------



## 69959

3084 this morning. Strange thing is I only wrote about 20 minutes longer than usual, when I get just over 2k. Today's writing was super intense, so maybe that's why I wrote so much more.


----------



## shadowfox

5,295 words today - was stuck so wrote first chapter of new paranormal novel, then a chapter of the current novel.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Nothing yesterday, and 2085 today into a new project that popped into my head just this morning.  Don't know if I feel good or bad about 2 projects at once.  I have the attention span of a gnat apparently.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2854 words over here.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Two weeks from my deadline and I've ramped it up some. 3100 yesterday, 2600 the day before, and 2900 the day before that. Today will be at least 2000, but it's my wife's birthday, so I'm taking the evening off.


----------



## shadowfox

I was planning to take the day off but an editor asked for a short story so I've done this weeks short story early. 

3030 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Busy day today, but I still wrote 1009 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started the fifth book in my bestselling series today (with an eye on late October for a release date). It stormed here -- badly -- all day. I was stuck inside (even though there's a never-ending pruning extravaganza in my yard). I hit 19,000 words, which equaled nine chapters and one prologue. Apparently, I'm a binge-writing whore these days. I go all out, make myself crazy, and then take a day or two off. I can't explain it.


----------



## shadowfox

Back to current novel, 5435 words. Total 40,210 words.


----------



## Drake

Finally getting back to writing after a long holiday weekend with family.  I'll let you know when I reach my goal!


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Wow Yoda!  

A little over 1,000 yesterday for me, although I edited and cut a lot of stuff which took significant time.  But the total increased output was around 1,000


----------



## Jamie Maltman

Back on the wagon yesterday with 1045 to kick off September. Starting a big writing month... followed by a long string of the same.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good day today with 3714 words.


----------



## AisFor

My word count has been too hit and miss for me to have joined the club before, but here goes!


1726....amazing how many you can get through on a day like today, when every word seems to draaaaag


----------



## 69959

2021 yesterday
2000 today - can you tell I really wanted to hit that 2k mark?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2586 words for me today.


----------



## shadowfox

Yesterday I had a really nice day out, saw a raptor (bird of prey) flight demonstration. I didn't write any fiction. I did write 10 pages of nonfiction on my current nonfiction project. 

Going to update today's word count later, but I've written 2364 words on current novel and reached the end. Was a bit shorter than intended. I suspect that I'll just be writing nonfiction for the rest of the day...

Edit: 12 pages nonfiction


----------



## Lydniz

1,080 today. Getting back into term-time in fits and starts.

WIP: 63,064. Nearly finished, so this is going to be a shortish one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2004 words yesterday.


----------



## shadowfox

1002 words of fiction on new SF novel. Plus, 11 pages of nonfiction.


----------



## Lydniz

Today: 3,537.

WIP: 66,601.


----------



## Incognita

I had to edit two novels back to back, so I wasn't doing any first drafting for a while. Did 4K earlier this week, 2K each on Monday and Wednesday, then another 3K today. Up to 30K on the WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1885 words for me today, plus a lot of time spent on formatting a new novella and creating covers.


----------



## Lydniz

378 words and that's my draft finished. Woohoo!


----------



## shadowfox

1003 words and 12 pages of nonfiction.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I've done about 37,800 since Monday (when I started my new book). I should do another 9,000 when I get home from work tonight and probably another 6,000 to 8,000 on Sunday and Monday (combined -- I have housework and yard stuff that needs to be done, too -- and those are my days off this week). If all goes well, I should finish the main writing on my WIP by Friday. Editing is a whole other story, though. I also wrote the prologue to the second romantic suspense book under my pen name at work last night (about 2,000 words) -- but only because I was bored and the weather screwed everything up for us and there was a huge lull with nothing to do so I took advantage of the down time and multi-tasked.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

I've been hitting a wall lately, and the more I worry about my self-inflicted deadline the less I write.  

I've only managed 1400 words in the last 2-3 days.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today. I was hoping for more, but I spent a larger chunk of the day formatting than I expected.


----------



## Justawriter

YodaRead said:


> I've done about 37,800 since Monday (when I started my new book). I should do another 9,000 when I get home from work tonight and probably another 6,000 to 8,000 on Sunday and Monday (combined -- I have housework and yard stuff that needs to be done, too -- and those are my days off this week). If all goes well, I should finish the main writing on my WIP by Friday. Editing is a whole other story, though. I also wrote the prologue to the second romantic suspense book under my pen name at work last night (about 2,000 words) -- but only because I was bored and the weather screwed everything up for us and there was a huge lull with nothing to do so I took advantage of the down time and multi-tasked.


Those are some amazing word counts. The book you started on Monday, how many hours a day are you writing? Is it pretty evenly split each day? I would love to be that productive. Any tips? Do you work from an outline? Or just naturally write fast?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

PamelaKelley said:


> Those are some amazing word counts. The book you started on Monday, how many hours a day are you writing? Is it pretty evenly split each day? I would love to be that productive. Any tips? Do you work from an outline? Or just naturally write fast?


I am a binge writer. Do I wish I wasn't? I don't know. It is what it is. I am extremely lucky in the fact that I've always written at a fast pace. In high school, my friends would toil on projects and I would be done in an hour or two. I credit my high school English teacher for challenging me. The woman knew what she was doing. I was angry with her at the time, but now I realize that she gave me a gift. She was always calling me out in front of the class. When I was gossiping, she would make me get up and read aloud what I'd "written." Usually I hadn't written anything. I was too busy worrying about where we were partying that weekend. One day, under the gun, I turned Huck Finn into a Star Wars crawl to get out of trouble. She gave me 99s on every single paper I turned in for two years. Every one. It drove me crazy. Each assignment I would try to get that 100, writing faster and cleaner each time. She didn't give me a perfect score until the very last paper I turned in before I graduated. When I asked her why, she said: "Because I believe there are no limits to what you can do. I wanted to see what you could do. You weren't going to do it on your own, so I had to make you do it."
I went to college for journalism, where I learned to write even faster. I thrive under a deadline. That's not true for a lot of people -- even people in the newspaper business like me. I learned to write fast -- and clean. My first book took me forever -- and it's the shortest book I've ever written. I went over it and over it. When I finally pushed publish I still wasn't happy. It's a learning process.
I published one book in 2011. Three in 2012. I now have five books in one series, three in another, one in another and four (am working on the fifth right now) in another. I've also finished the first book under a pen name (which I won't publish until late September). It's just done and sitting there. I want to cut down on the time between the sequel.
I find, when I write, I get in a flow. So, when I start a project, I'm fixated on that project. I wrote ten chapters Monday. I was locked in the house because it was storming and the freeways were flooding. I popped in a season of Grey's Anatomy in the Blu-Ray player and sat down and just wrote.
Now, I do outline. My outlines aren't extensive. It's more that I say what points have to be hit in a chapter. How the chapter gets there is the writing process. The chapter I'm working on now basically says the heroine wakes up, talks to the hero, and gets a specific point of information from the chief of police. That's it.
My big problem is that I work faster than my editors. I've had to find another for my new stuff under my pen name. I didn't have good editors for my first two years. The new editor has cleaned up all but two of my older books (the other two will be tackled in the next few weeks). I've found I'm not a great self-editor. I write clean, but no one is perfect. When you type as fast as I do, errors creep in. I am massively efficient, though. I'm the fastest worker at my newspaper. I'm not bragging (well, maybe a little ). I just am. I learn computer programs really easily, too, which helps with my efficiency.
I work nights, usually getting off between 10 p.m. and midnight (depending on what's going on). If I'm working on something, I sit down at the computer for a few hours when I get home. I can generally write a chapter (between 1,500 to 2,500 words) in an hour. I'm working off an outline, though. The outline is key to my process. I do change the outline as I go. The end is usually the same, but little details shift. On my days off, I start around 2 p.m. and finish by 8 p.m. I do five chapters in that time. On the nights I work, I do about three chapters. I binge write for about two weeks until I'm done. Then I take a week off. I just step away from the work. I can only edit in hourlong blocks before my eyes glaze over. So I edit for an hour and then I clean my bathroom, or mow the lawn, or read something, or watch a horror movie. Then I edit for another hour.
Now, I don't have kids. I don't know how people who have kids do it. I live with my boyfriend, but he works in the oilfield industry. He's home for three weeks and then gone for three weeks. I usually binge write while he's gone. I can edit with him around and still live a life with him. It works for us.
I also employ little tricks. For example, my hair is long so it takes forever to dry. I go to work at 4 p.m., which means I have to leave at 3:30 p.m. I usually get up at noon. I shower and then sit down at my computer and write at least one chapter before work (sometimes two) -- letting my hair air dry. I consider it multitasking, lol. I also watch General Hospital everyday -- I'm a creature of habit. Also, when it's dead at work, I write on my work computer and move my files to a flash drive to take home. Do I feel guilty? No. I work fast. I go above and beyond at work. On a Friday night I take 20 calls, write 20 folks, put 20 stories on the webi, tweet and Facebook all the links, embed all the photo galleries and videos, and proofread. I fill the news gap when necessary, even though I'm in sports. They get their money's worth out of me.
Right now, I'm focused. I have more ideas than I have time to write them. I think that's an only child thing. I have an active imagination. I used to pretend MacGyver was my dad on some days and Isiah Thomas on others (huge Pistons fan, lol). Things may change. For now, though? I like my schedule, although I'd like to tweak it to get some more exercise in and that's what I'm working on when the main writing on this book is complete.
I still think you have to write at the pace your'e comfortable with, though. Not everyone can write at my pace. I still have one chapter to write tonight to hit my five. I only got two in last night before I quit (my stomach was upset for some reason). I don't get too excited at the victories, and I definitely don't let the days where I don't hit certain marks get to me.
I write because I love it. I love the story. I love the world building. And, yes, I love the characters.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Lydniz, congrats on finishing your draft. 

Yoda, that's pretty awesome.

I worte 1703 words today. Not as many as I'd hoped, but then I also uploaded two new Shattered Empire stories.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I've hit 26 chapters since Monday. I should get six to eight done over the next two days. There are 39 total in this book. I love when you get to the real meat of a story.


----------



## 67499

Reading this thread convinces me the whole world moves faster than I do!  I've been reworking 1-2,000 words a day this summer on the 6th in a comic crime series (not yet Kindled) but only generating 200-300 per day in fresh text.  A 55 hr workweek for my day job limits my time, and there's always the pull of the beach at the bottom of our street.  I did manage 853 words this morning, though, because a tropical rainstorm kept me inside.  I'll pray for more rain tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today. I'm finding if I do much more than that, I feel wiped out. That still gets me a full-length novel every five weeks or so. I'm okay with that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2370 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Today was prep day for tomorrow's new release, so I only got in 2K after my freelance work was done. Still, it's progress.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit about 10,000 today. Eight more chapters to go on main writing. I should be done by Friday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great wordcount, Yoda. 

I wrote 2575 words today.


----------



## 69959

Life really got in the way and I haven't written fiction in nearly a week. I haven't been getting much sleep and when my only time to write is before 6am, that can cause problems with writing time.

I'm back in with 1239 words this morning. Maybe tomorrow I'll get back to 2k a day.


----------



## Incognita

Another 2K day, unfortunately. Release days are just too crowded with minutiae, especially when I'm working on a big project for a client at the same time. After this things should calm down a bit. I hope.


----------



## 69959

1372 - at least it's an improvement from yesterday.


----------



## MrBourbons

Only 233, but after months of personal problems and battles with my demons, it's something - albeit long overdue!


----------



## 67499

3027 wds of very rough draft today. Since my texts never look like much until the editing, that's enough to make me happy.


----------



## Incognita

4K today. That felt good.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit about 14,000 today and finished my book. Now I'm taking a few days off and starting the dreaded editing on Monday. I hate editing. I wish I had an editing gnome in my house.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2063 yesterday and 1722 today.


----------



## AisFor

1043....just made it


----------



## 69959

1457 this morning


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Trying very hard to get focused.  1000 yesterday and 2000 today on my second project.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1961 words today. Didn't quite make it to the magical 2000 mark.


----------



## shadowfox

Finished my monthly nonfiction book yesterday, publishing today. I edited what I've done so far and  wrote 2,500 words of novel. Nice to be back to the fiction.


----------



## 69959

1200 this morning.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

No writing done today -- but i did get 11 chapters edited. I hope to finish editing the book on Monday to send it out to my editor and then I'm immediately starting the second book in my romantic suspense series. I'd like to have that one done in three weeks or so. Then I start on the fourth book in my young adult series (which is my least favorite series and I'm glad I only have two books to finish it). Then I'd like to get two more romantic suspense books done by the end of the year. It will keep me busy -- but I think I can get it all done.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Another 1000 words for my 2nd project, a short story to be published next week!  (I've never published anything before)


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today, and hit 50K on the WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good day of 2805 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

3012 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good day of 3486 words today, plus I finished a short mystery.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I was supposed to be editing, but my first editor's mother fell and broke her arm. So, with an absence of things to edit, I did what came unnaturally: I wrote. Before, I would've watched (or read) something and lost the day. Instead, I pulled out the outline for my second romantic suspense book under my pen name (the first hasn't even been published yet) and wrote ten chapters (19,000 words or 1/3 of the book). I consider it a massive win. I still have to edit my witch book, but the day was not a loss.


----------



## 69959

1513 today. A six day writing break and it's going to take weeks to get back to 2k a day. Sigh.


----------



## suewrite

2,000 yesterday  Working for the same today


----------



## 67499

The beach this morning was swarming with jellyfish, so I had plenty of do-nothing time on the sand to think about my current project - a comic crime thriller series - and then scurry home ahead of a tropical storm to hammer out 1012 wds. Pretty good by my slow standards.


----------



## shadowfox

3761 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Three thousand today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Not quite 3000, but 2918 words is nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## 69959

1277 this morning. At least it's something.


----------



## shadowfox

1246 words today.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

spent all day publishing my first story, and now I'm going out for a celebratory taco.

will begin writing 2nd tomorrow


----------



## Incognita

Bogged down in other stuff today, so only 2K.


----------



## TimPartendale

I got over 2k today and that was with researching things, editing, etc !


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on publishing your first story, Sarah.

I wrote 2546 words today. Not as many as I hoped, but I'll take it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 19,000 today. I had the day off from work -- so I had the whole day to write. Tomorrow, I finish editing the final eight chapters of another book so I can send it to my editor. Then, the next day, I'll return to writing. I hope to be able to finish the final 11 chapters by Saturday. I'm trying to get three books in this series ready before publishing (so I can provide preorder links). It's a pen name, so I want to get entries out fast and quick (my life is work, editing and writing right now). I'll edit Sunday and Monday (my days off) and ship it out to a different editor. Then, I'll take a couple of days to regroup before starting the third one. My main editor is thorough and takes a good, long while. I'm actually hoping to finish the main writing on the third book before I get the other book back from him. I have an impressive number of books I'm trying to finish by the end of the year. When all these four are put together and ready, I still have another two I'm focusing on by the end of the year. I want to release one book in my new pen name series each month (about 60,000 words each). I think it's more than doable -- as long as I don't want to have a life.


----------



## 69959

1508 and just shy of 13k for this particular WIP.


----------



## shadowfox

3735 words today.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Thank you Cora.  Been 24 hours and still not live and I have chewed all my nails to the quick and haven't written a thing today. 

Good job everyone


----------



## Incognita

SarahWritesSometimes said:


> Thank you Cora. Been 24 hours and still not live and I have chewed all my nails to the quick and haven't written a thing today.
> 
> Good job everyone


Oh, that stinks. I hope it gets sorted out soon.

Another 3K today, putting me at 61K on the WIP. I always feel better when I'm starting to get into the home stretch.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

SarahWritesSometimes said:


> Thank you Cora. Been 24 hours and still not live and I have chewed all my nails to the quick and haven't written a thing today.
> 
> Good job everyone


Odd, cause Amazon has been very quick to get up books of late, both for me and other authors. There's even a thread about it somewhere. It's probably that you get some extra scrutiny because you're a new author and they don't know you yet. Anyway, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your book goes live soon.

Oh yes, and I wrote 3080 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished editing and sent a completed book off to my editor tonight. Tomorrow, I'm back to writing. I hope to get five chapters done (I have to work, too). I'm trying to be really focused right now.


----------



## Michaelploof

6,074 today, almost a record. This WIP finally started flowing this morning.  Now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Marina Finlayson

Only managed 1113 today. The school holidays are bearing down on me -- must go faster!


----------



## shadowfox

4008 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2650 words today. I'm going to be leaving for a few days tomorrow, but I'll take my laptop, so I can still write, albeit not as many words as usual. Luckily I created something of a buffer.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today.


----------



## 69959

1209 this morning (posted late because I hoped to get more words in). Must. Stop. Hitting. Snooze.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 12,000 today. Four more chapters and I'm done with the main writing on my current WIP. I hope to finish them tomorrow -- but will be satisfied with Saturday (Friday is my crazed work day). That's an entire 60,000-word book in a week. I have no complaints.


----------



## Marina Finlayson

Wow, YodaRead, you're a speed demon!

I got 2142 today. Not the 4000 I was shooting for, but better than a poke in the eye with a blunt stick, as they say.


----------



## shadowfox

I got 2,250 words today. Pretty happy with that. Spent much longer doing publishing things than expected.


----------



## scottmarlowe

About 1000/day over the past week. I'm working on a smaller project for a kickstarter, so want to get the rough draft wrapped up this week and start editing next week.


----------



## 69959

1648 yesterday
1593 today


----------



## shadowfox

Only 1148 words today.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Pushing myself. 

960 today and It. Was. Painful


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Marina Finlayson said:


> Wow, YodaRead, you're a speed demon!
> 
> I got 2142 today. Not the 4000 I was shooting for, but better than a poke in the eye with a blunt stick, as they say.


I'm a binge writer, lol. I still have two chapters to do (which I'll finish when I get done with work tonight). Then I'm not writing at all while I'm off Sunday and Monday (bushes to prune, house to clean, lunch with dad, etc.) I'll get back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Incognita

I took yesterday off for a brain break, but I only did 2K today...combination of tiredness from battling insomnia and spending too much time checking my sales from the BB ad I currently have running.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished my WIP (the main writing, at least). It was about 9,000 words. I added chapter because I found a plot hole. The h was injured in a car accident and magically made it to a place alone. Um, whoops.


----------



## Sharlow

Hi everyone.

I figured Id post here. I haven't been on these boards in quite awhile. I've had some health issues over the last few years and a couple of deaths in the family that really hit me hard. So it seemed like I just lost the ability and desire to write. I've been dry for well over a year. Well I'm happy to report that I've really been feeling the itch to start writing again, and last week I found myself starting a new project.

It felt good to be creating again and so far I've been writing about a week. It's only been a 1000 words a day, but still, I'm writing again. It feels sooooo good to be doing it. I'm hoping I can keep this up and who knows, maybe get back to 3000 words a day like I use too. Anyways, just wanted to say hi, I'm sure most of the people here won't recognize me here these days.


----------



## Incognita

Welcome, Sharlow! Posting in this thread is a great motivator...so glad to hear you're feeling like writing again after everything you've been through.

I wrote 3K today.


----------



## shadowfox

I wrote 3130 words yesterday (but couldn't get on kboards because of log in error) .


----------



## Abalone

6650 yesterday.


----------



## shadowfox

Wrote a 2003 word short story (my weekly challenge short story), and wrote 1115 words on my backup novel because I was stuck. So, 3,118 in total.


----------



## Incognita

Only 2K today...housework, laundry, and editing schlorped up most of my Sunday.


----------



## steffmetal

Hi Sharlow! Glad to hear you are back in the writer's chair. It's a good feeling to come back after a long break and realise you still love it. I am sorry to hear about everything that's been happening to you - hopefully the future is looking bright once again.

I got about 1500 words today, and FINISHED a short story! 16250 words - originally published in a magazine back in 2008 at about 9000 words - I've been meaning to rewrite the story (a modern faerie story) for the last year, and now it's done so I can add that as the second book under my S C Green penname while I try to finish my second steampunk series novel. Yay! Finishing stuff feels good! I want me some more of that ... only 27500 words on the novel to go ...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished editing a book today. Yard work (and maybe some outline tweaking) tomorrow. Then, later this week, I'll start another book. I'm dedicated right now. I figure I might as well ride it as long as I can.


----------



## steffmetal

Woo! Crammed in another 1000 words today. That's 6500 words to go on my September goal.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

Still trying to get back in stride.  Managed about 2,300 words and I'm planning on writing more after a quick internet check (even I realize how ridiculous that sounds)


----------



## shadowfox

Nothing yesterday
1321 words today on current novel.

Hope to do better tomorrow...


----------



## 69959

1060 this morning. Skipped a couple days.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

4500 words today. Most I've ever done. Brain is mush.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started the third book in my new romantic suspense series today. Hit 10,000 words. That's my sweet spot, apparently. I can hit it easily now.


----------



## shadowfox

2544 words today on the novel.


----------



## Sharlow

Thanks everyone I appreciate the comments! =) I've been doing a 1,000 words everyday now since I started again except my birthday. I took a day off for that since I was so busy, but it still felt like cheating by not writing, ha ha.


----------



## 69959

1243


----------



## 67499

3,257 words, helped along by a good bottle of red.


----------



## Incognita

I had to take two days off (family visiting from out of town), but I got back into it today with 4K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 14,000 today. I should've stopped at six chapters -- but I was looking forward to the seventh one a great deal so I plunged right in. Now, I shall sleep.


----------



## Guest

How do you do it Yoda?


----------



## shadowfox

A frustrating 1,699 words today. Really want to speed up.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

ShaneJeffery said:


> How do you do it Yoda?


I'm a binge writer. I do like writing, so I sit down with my outline, pop something in the Blu-Ray and just go. This week I got the "Ultimate Saw Collection" (Don't ask) and have been watching those. Then, I take a few days off to recharge before editing. Then I take a few more days off and go again. I plan on taking a whole week off in November -- but that's purposely because there's a new video game coming out and I'll be enthralled with that for a week. Also, keep in mind, I don't have kids and my boyfriend is home for three weeks at a time and gone for three weeks at a time. It makes it very easy to write while he's gone (not that he stops me when he's home). The only thing holding me back is the 40 hours a week I work at my regular job. I make the money writing to quit, but I'm too much of a coward. I'm hoping that layoffs come by the end of the year and I'll volunteer for one to save someone else. Otherwise? It's counterproductive for me to be there and I really need to quit.


----------



## 69959

1646. Next month I'll get back to 2k a day...I hope.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K today. I really want to get this one done in the next couple of days so it doesn't slop over into October. Almost there!


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

About 2300 yesterday and 1000 today. I'm very behind on my self-imposed deadlines.


----------



## Guest

YodaRead said:


> I'm a binge writer. I do like writing, so I sit down with my outline, pop something in the Blu-Ray and just go. This week I got the "Ultimate Saw Collection" (Don't ask) and have been watching those. Then, I take a few days off to recharge before editing. Then I take a few more days off and go again. I plan on taking a whole week off in November -- but that's purposely because there's a new video game coming out and I'll be enthralled with that for a week. Also, keep in mind, I don't have kids and my boyfriend is home for three weeks at a time and gone for three weeks at a time. It makes it very easy to write while he's gone (not that he stops me when he's home). The only thing holding me back is the 40 hours a week I work at my regular job. I make the money writing to quit, but I'm too much of a coward. I'm hoping that layoffs come by the end of the year and I'll volunteer for one to save someone else. Otherwise? It's counterproductive for me to be there and I really need to quit.


Well your output is pretty amazing. I assume the 10k + days are on your days off. I can't imagine coming home from work and writing that much. There'd be no time for sleep!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm back and I wrote 1080 words today plus a collective 7107 words over the days I was away.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

ShaneJeffery said:


> Well your output is pretty amazing. I assume the 10k + days are on your days off. I can't imagine coming home from work and writing that much. There'd be no time for sleep!


No, I work Tuesdays through Saturdays, making my days off Sundays and Mondays. I wrote 12,000 words today (although I cheated by writing one of my six chapters while I was at work -- there was a lull). I've found that, whether I've worked a full shift or not, I'm pretty comfortable with the 10,000-12,000 range. I write about a chapter an hour. That's about 2,000 words an hour. But, like I said, I binge write. I started this book on Tuesday. I'm 18 chapters deep. The outline may shift a little as I get closer to the end. Sometimes I find I need a bridge chapter. Other times I realize my plotting won't fill an entire chapter, so I combine two. It's fluid. My boyfriend is on a rig in New Orleans right now, so there's nothing to distract me. He returns home Tuesday, so I plan on finishing before he gets home. Then I'll edit while he's here. We're pretty tight the first few days when he gets back -- you know how that goes -- but then we return to a more "normal" schedule. Fridays are a busy sports night. So I will probably write a chapter waiting for the lull before the storm tomorrow night, but I'll only get one chapter done tomorrow. That leaves ten chapters for Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, which is easily doable. I'm really focused right now. Even I can't explain it. I'm riding it for as long as it lasts.


----------



## Marina Finlayson

YodaRead said:


> No, I work Tuesdays through Saturdays, making my days off Sundays and Mondays. I wrote 12,000 words today (although I cheated by writing one of my six chapters while I was at work -- there was a lull). I've found that, whether I've worked a full shift or not, I'm pretty comfortable with the 10,000-12,000 range. I write about a chapter an hour. That's about 2,000 words an hour.
> ...
> I'm really focused right now. Even I can't explain it. I'm riding it for as long as it lasts.


2,000 words an hour is a good speed, but that still means you're writing 5 or 6 hours a day. Very focused when you've got a day job as well -- good on you!

I, on the other hand, have no day job but am still struggling to kickstart my new novel. Got 2330 words today, relatively painlessly. At last it feels like it's starting to flow.

Unfortunately, it's still the school holidays, so I have three kids underfoot. I love them dearly but they're rather distracting!


----------



## shadowfox

I've moved an incredible amount of furniture today.

Oh, and I wrote  2427 words of fiction, too. Just entering the transition to Act 3. Don't have a clue how this novel is going to end.


----------



## 69959

1577 for today.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

1300+ today. And I moved no furniture.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Marina Finlayson said:


> 2,000 words an hour is a good speed, but that still means you're writing 5 or 6 hours a day. Very focused when you've got a day job as well -- good on you!
> 
> I, on the other hand, have no day job but am still struggling to kickstart my new novel. Got 2330 words today, relatively painlessly. At last it feels like it's starting to flow.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's still the school holidays, so I have three kids underfoot. I love them dearly but they're rather distracting!


The good news for me is that my writing is really clean and I self-edit as I go -- so I have to spend very little time editing after the fact. I start with solid outlines (which I'm not afraid to tweak if need be) and editing usually only takes me one to three days before I send it off to be proofed.


----------



## Incognita

5K today, and now I'm over my projected word count for this one by about 3K. Oh, well, I'd rather have it be longer than I intended than shorter. I'm still hoping to finish tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Back in the saddle with 2420 words today.


----------



## steffmetal

1046 words today, on track to hit my Sept goal - 3954 words to go by the end of the month.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 6,000 today (three chapters). I have six chapters left to write. I should do at least three of those tomorrow and the rest on Sunday. I have got to get some pruning done this weekend. I promised the bf I would have the rose bushes done when he got back -- and I haven't even looked at them.


----------



## Marina Finlayson

3712 words today, my best writing day so far on this WIP, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## shadowfox

A embarrassing 1006 words on this weeks short story.


----------



## 67499

Couldn't manage to keep up with all the hard-drivers on this thread who knock out a billion words a day, so I quit my day job effective month's end and am going to hammer on manuscripts until I can produce double 1,000 words a day of quality stuff and market it in line with all the good advice on these boards.  I scribbled nearly that much today, but those words are going into my editing grinder next week and we'll see if a few survive.  But I do have a plan for the future - mornings writing, afternoons kayaking and fishing down the beach with my wife, and if I haven't made a hotter impression on readers in a year, I'll try something else.  Like busking.  Cheers!


----------



## Incognita

That sounds like a fun plan, Steve! 

Well, I wrote 4,712 today and finished the current WIP, which came in at 87,712 words. Now I can go on vacation next week without worrying about the darn thing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit a little over 12,000 today, finishing my final six chapters and wrapping up the book. I can now prune like a professional -- or a really lazy woman who has a deadline to meet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2142 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

1716 words today.

Plus 4 hours of gardening.


----------



## Evenstar

Groan. Spent the day on the beach desperately trying to wear out a toddler, who has infinitely more energy than me and my husband put together. They are both now finally asleep, it is 9.30 pm here in the UK and I'm going to start writing, but I desperately just want to go to bed too! However, I am determined to take advantage of them both being asleep, so I came to this thread because for some reason I always find it motivating. So my plan is to start typing now and then update you all before I go to bed (as if you care a jot! but it will help me anyway   )


----------



## Evenstar

Evenstar said:


> Groan. Spent the day on the beach desperately trying to wear out a toddler, who has infinitely more energy than me and my husband put together. They are both now finally asleep, it is 9.30 pm here in the UK and I'm going to start writing, but I desperately just want to go to bed too! However, I am determined to take advantage of them both being asleep, so I came to this thread because for some reason I always find it motivating. So my plan is to start typing now and then update you all before I go to bed (as if you care a jot! but it will help me anyway  )


Right, It's now 11.30pm and I'm calling it. I've done 1800 words, and although I want to keep going and hit 2k, I'm aware that the baby will be up again in 6.5 hours so I ought to get some sleep. G'night all.


----------



## 69959

A whopping 817 this morning.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2027 words today. Had hoped for more, but I'll take it.


----------



## UnicornEmily

I wrote 1,289 words today.

I only wrote 500 words yesterday, but it was in script format, so it was about as much story.


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes

2120 over the last 2 days on my short story. I am doing absolutely horrible on my novel-length work. Ugh.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1697 words today. Less than I'd hoped, but I'll take it.


----------



## UnicornEmily

1,948 words today, and that includes proofreading!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1025 words yesterday and 1289 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 12,000 today. Started the fourth book in my romantic suspense series. I only wrote five chapters, but they were heavy chapters (a big beginning). I hope to get another five done tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

I've been busy trying to get a story published that's way behind schedule. Usually I don't let going over edits cut into my writing time, but that's where I'm at.  So, I'm probably at about negative 15k for the week.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1566 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 12,000 again today. It was six chapters this time. I give myself credit for stopping at the chapter that is most important to me in this book. I desperately want to write it. I also want to write it with a clear head. It's almost 5 a.m. and I need some sleep. Tomorrow I'm going to knock that sucker out of the park (I hope). I am now between 1/3 and 1/2 done with the main writing. I'm happy. I'm going to finish watching The Hills Have Eyes and then go to bed.


----------



## August8

1621 words, not as many as I hoped to get out but I spent too much time creating the cover for my bundle that my brain feels fried.


----------



## 69959

1453


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1321 words today, but then I was away all day on a day trip to the Netherlands (not as grand as it sounds - I live one and a half hours drive from the Dutch border) and didn't have much time to write.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I worked an eight-hour shift and got 18,000 words (eight chapters) in. I have eight chapters left in this installment. I hope to get the bulk of it done Sunday, and finish up Monday (with a bunch of other tasks to grapple with).


----------



## August8

18,000 words and an eight-hour shift?!   I really need to get my ass into gear. 
Got 1097 words done today but I was supposed to take the day off to relax, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

August8 said:


> 18,000 words and an eight-hour shift?!  I really need to get my ass into gear.
> Got 1097 words done today but I was supposed to take the day off to relax, so I'm happy with it.


I'm just going to bed now (after uploading a bevy of new covers to my dormant erotica). That lawn-mowing task calling to me tomorrow is giving me a headache.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished yesterday with 1132 words. Not so great a day.


----------



## 69959

1171 this morning. Feel like I might finally be getting over my cold. I swear I've had it since August. Maybe now I can get back to writing 2k words a day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 16,000 today and finished my fourth romantic suspense book (the first one doesn't hit shelves until this week). I love the way this one turned out (almost crying at the end myself).


----------



## Emma Waltz

YodaRead said:


> I hit 16,000 today and finished my fourth romantic suspense book (the first one doesn't hit shelves until this week). I love the way this one turned out (almost crying at the end myself).


  I am in awe . . . I came here to post hitting 1,351. Lend me your work ethic ;_;


----------



## 69959

1143


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your new romantic suspense novel, Yoda. Your work ethic is truly amazing.

Meanwhile, I wrote 1002 words yesterday and 1262 today. Could be better, but I'll take it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on finishing your new romantic suspense novel, Yoda. Your work ethic is truly amazing.
> 
> Meanwhile, I wrote 1002 words yesterday and 1262 today. Could be better, but I'll take it.


I think I'm mildly obsessive compulsive, lol.


----------



## 69959

2077 this morning. I finally broke 2k! This is going to be the start of a long roll.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1173 words today. Not really my week, it seems.


----------



## alawston

I scraped over 1,000 words yesterday, but that's pretty good considering I only sat down at the laptop at 22:35.

Tonight is an editing night, and I'll switch to longhand if I have time once the last story is edited.


----------



## 69959

2002 - staying over 2k again.


----------



## meh

1010 words today. On the home stretch on two different projects, one currently at 11,600, the other at 78,500.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1815 words for today. Better, though still not up to speed.


----------



## Lydniz

I've (mostly) plotted my new one and finally started writing it today. I managed 2,473 and I was only aiming for 2,000, so I'm very pleased with that as I generally stop as soon as I hit my target.


----------



## meh

1058 words today. Two days in a row!  That for me is huge.


----------



## Incognita

I took some time off for editing, traveling, and general brain refreshing, but I started a new WIP today and got 3K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1536 words for me today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,617 today.


----------



## Incognita

An even 2K today. First priority was getting the print version of my new release uploaded to CreateSpace so the darn page count won't be so off!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1393 words today.


----------



## Incognita

5K today. If I can keep that up, I might just finish this book by the end of the month after all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1290 words for me today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I'm back to writing after about a weeklong break (I had a cold -- and other stuff to do). I had to switch back to young adult (first person instead of third person) and the initial chapters were a chore. I hit 10,000 -- and finished five chapters -- but it wasn't smooth. This is a dramatic book compared to the others in the series. I'm not unhappy. I have Sunday and Monday off. I want five chapters each day (another 20,000 words total). I think it's doable.


----------



## funthebear

YodaRead said:


> I'm back to writing after about a weeklong break (I had a cold -- and other stuff to do). I had to switch back to young adult (first person instead of third person) and the initial chapters were a chore. I hit 10,000 -- and finished five chapters -- but it wasn't smooth. This is a dramatic book compared to the others in the series. I'm not unhappy. I have Sunday and Monday off. I want five chapters each day (another 20,000 words total). I think it's doable.


D*mn Yoda, you're inspiring.

And apropos your name (and I realize this may be completely useless, but at least it would be interesting), can you share how you go about outlining? I think you've said it takes you ~3hrs? Yeah? What's your process, what do your outlines look like. Do you just create a word doc and go for it?

I'm a pantser, and I've tried beats and other things like that, but I get 3-5k/day pantsing, and you're the first person I've seen who writes fast (and consistently) with outlines, which makes me want to try them again.


----------



## 69959

I wrote over 2k on Thursday for a guest post, so no fiction writing that day. Friday I wrote 1536. A sneezing fit made it impossible to hit 2k. This morning I got 2111 despite another sneezing fit.


----------



## theaatkinson

Keep seeing this thread and never peek in, necause I'm a pantser who aims for 2K a day when I'm on a project.

Just recently discovered aiming for 1K seems to be less stressful. I'm averaging higher and actually getting things done. AND I feel so productive when I see my goal+ met. Who'd have thought.

Seeing the post by Yodareads made my jaw drop. YOU GO!


----------



## scottmarlowe

theaatkinson said:


> Keep seeing this thread and never peek in, necause I'm a pantser who aims for 2K a day when I'm on a project.
> 
> Just recently discovered aiming for 1K seems to be less stressful. I'm averaging higher and actually getting things done. AND I feel so productive when I see my goal+ met. Who'd have thought.
> 
> Seeing the post by Yodareads made my jaw drop. YOU GO!


Agreed. I breathe a sigh of relief when I hit 1,000 each day b/c the pressure is off. Anything beyond that is great, but with other demands on my time, I'm happy with 1,000.

Speaking of which, 1,500 yesterday and just hit 1,000 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Jack; said:


> D*mn Yoda, you're inspiring.
> 
> And apropos your name (and I realize this may be completely useless, but at least it would be interesting), can you share how you go about outlining? I think you've said it takes you ~3hrs? Yeah? What's your process, what do your outlines look like. Do you just create a word doc and go for it?
> 
> I'm a pantser, and I've tried beats and other things like that, but I get 3-5k/day pantsing, and you're the first person I've seen who writes fast (and consistently) with outlines, which makes me want to try them again.


I think it is fair to say that I know where a book is going when I start, mostly from brainstorming. So, for example, I knew going into the outline for the book I just started that I was going to settle several things in this book: the triangle would be over at the end (and I always knew who would win), the heroine would start working with a certain group, and the end would bring the triangle resolution and what the group " really is" out in dramatic fashion during a big scene I had in my head for a while.
I do all of my outlines by hand in big notebooks. I like to be able to scratch things out, draw lines, etc. I don't outline everything in a chapter. I jot down the big things that need to happen in the chapter and then let the characters get there on their own. So, for example, the only outline thing for the first chapter in this one was "summer fun -- set up for return to school." Obviously it's not that easy for the big chapters. My outlines never plot out every detail. And, when I'm in there, I am not afraid to change things up on the fly. I rewrote the final six chapters of a recent book - changing everything as I approached the ending, including who the "culprit" was. Since I was sick earlier this week, I spent a day on the couch with my romantic suspense notebook and completed three future outlines in one night. I knew the overall stories and just needed to fill in the details. I find outlining refreshing and I enjoy "figuring" things out. That doesn't mean I won't toss out parts of an outline if I get in there and realize something just doesn't "feel" right. It's also not uncommon for me to get into it and realize a chapter needs to be broken up -- or another two need to be combinef. To me, the outline is like the edges of a puzzle -- and I just need to fill in the center.


----------



## funthebear

YodaRead said:


> I think it is fair to say that I know where a book is going when I start, mostly from brainstorming. So, for example, I knew going into the outline for the book I just started that I was going to settle several things in this book: the triangle would be over at the end (and I always knew who would win), the heroine would start working with a certain group, and the end would bring the triangle resolution and what the group " really is" out in dramatic fashion during a big scene I had in my head for a while.
> I do all of my outlines by hand in big notebooks. I like to be able to scratch things out, draw lines, etc. I don't outline everything in a chapter. I jot down the big things that need to happen in the chapter and then let the characters get there on their own. So, for example, the only outline thing for the first chapter in this one was "summer fun -- set up for return to school." Obviously it's not that easy for the big chapters. My outlines never plot out every detail. And, when I'm in there, I am not afraid to change things up on the fly. I rewrote the final six chapters of a recent book - changing everything as I approached the ending, including who the "culprit" was. Since I was sick earlier this week, I spent a day on the couch with my romantic suspense notebook and completed three future outlines in one night. I knew the overall stories and just needed to fill in the details. I find outlining refreshing and I enjoy "figuring" things out. That doesn't mean I won't toss out parts of an outline if I get in there and realize something just doesn't "feel" right. It's also not uncommon for me to get into it and realize a chapter needs to be broken up -- or another two need to be combinef. To me, the outline is like the edges of a puzzle -- and I just need to fill in the center.


Thanks. I've never tried outlining on paper. Would you mind posting/PMing a pic of a page or two?


----------



## 75814

theaatkinson said:


> Keep seeing this thread and never peek in, necause I'm a pantser who aims for 2K a day when I'm on a project.
> 
> Just recently discovered aiming for 1K seems to be less stressful. I'm averaging higher and actually getting things done. AND I feel so productive when I see my goal+ met. Who'd have thought.


I feel the same. Recently I changed my daily goal from 2K to 1K and it feels a lot better. 1K Per Day is a lot more manageable and it's still pretty productive-that's basically a novella a month. 2K is a bit more intimidating and I find I have a lot more times when I get too intimidated and just don't do it, or end up feeling down if I fall short. With 1K, I usually end up going over-wrote 1400 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1221 words today. Not a good month for me.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only hit 6,000 (instead of the 10,000 planned) today because I had to upload the new covers for my witch books. It took longer than I thought proofing everything on Kindle and CreateSpace again. I should hit 10,000 tomorrow. I don't feel horribly bad about it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Jack; said:


> Thanks. I've never tried outlining on paper. Would you mind posting/PMing a pic of a page or two?


Sorry, I'm not great at the whole uploading-a-picture-to-a-share-website thing that this forum needs. It's too much work. If you PM me an email address, I'm more than happy to email a picture of an old outline.


----------



## 69959

CoraBuhlert said:


> 1221 words today. Not a good month for me.


We all have off months. Last month was mine.

Today I got 2078. Glad to be hitting 2k regularly again.


----------



## Lydniz

1k a day is really manageable, certainly. Which is obviously why I've upped my target to 2,000 a day. I'm trying to soft launch a new pen name before the official launch in about a year so I really need to write something for it! Writing two stories at once is a bit tiring but let's see how it goes.

Anyway, today: 2,067.


----------



## theaatkinson

Way to go, Perry! 1440 for me today. it's nice to feel as though your goal is do-able.


----------



## 75814

theaatkinson said:


> Way to go, Perry! 1440 for me today. it's nice to feel as though your goal is do-able.


Thanks! And I managed to exceed it by a lot today. Was at the end of the current WIP and didn't want to lose the momentum, so I pushed through and ended it by writing 3000 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finally broke the 2000 word threshold again with 2147 words today.


----------



## meh

Forgot to say wrote 1074 words on Friday, making it 3 days in a row. Considering that I have no support at home and have to squeeze writing into breaks and lunches, it's not bad.


----------



## Lydniz

1,053 today.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to check in yesterday -- that was 4K. Today was 5K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1595 words for me today.


----------



## 75814

Began a new project today and hit the ground with 1251. Not a bad start.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I was a little bit above 10,000 today. I'm still behind schedule. After my cover overhaul on one series went so well, I spent all of Monday debating what I'm going to do with another series and not writing anything. I still don't know. So, today, I wrote. I'm 13 chapters in (about a third of the way through).


----------



## theaatkinson

breaking to plot a bit.

10K words? woot, go Yodaread


----------



## Lydniz

2,071 today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4k for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really good day of 3276 words today and also finished a mystery novelette.


----------



## 75814

1,410 today. Feeling really good about this project and my 1K Per Day goal is definitely keeping me motivated and excited to keep at it.


----------



## 69959

2004 Tuesday
1357 yesterday
1640 today


----------



## mphicks

Taking a fresh crack at an unfinished short story I began over the summer. Page 1 redraft with an all new plan.
2,383 words for today. Aiming for a 10K minimum.


----------



## Lydniz

3,090 today. I was aiming for another thousand but the three-year-old refused to go to sleep so I had to abandon the attempt.


----------



## meh

1080, still truckin' forward.


----------



## Incognita

Only 3K today, as I spent most of the day editing probably the most depressing book ever, and that kind of harshed my mellow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote 4,000 before work and plan to hit 10,000 after work (hopefully). I'd like to finish Monday -- although I'm not sure how possible that is. My editor should be getting back to me with a final book in the next few days -- and I'll want to get that up as soon as possible.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Not quite as good as yetserday, but I'm still very happy with the 2677 words I wrote today.


----------



## 75814

1,133 for me today. Also got this image up above my desk to keep me motivated.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I added five chapters, about 10,000 words when I got home -- making my total for the day 14,000. I'm getting into the meat of it now -- which makes writing easier.


----------



## R. Graystone

Lovely thread, great to see the numbers posted by some members. Those of you topping 5 - 10K a day are truly an inspiration.

I started a new novella yesterday. Already 3900 words into it. Woohoo! I hope to keep up the momentum and be done in a week or so. *fingers crossed*


----------



## 69959

So glad to 3k again! 3101 to be exact. It's a good feeling.


----------



## Lydniz

3,078 today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K today, making 30K on the WIP.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 10,000 today. I hope to do the same tomorrow (and Sunday). If I do, I should have an easy 5,000 to finish it up on Monday. Then I'll rest for a few days and start the dreaded editing. After that? I'm immediately jumping into the final book in the series -- even though I won't release it until the spring.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2476 words yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

I was out running around a good bit today, so it was a 3K day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I worked eight hours, published a new book, and hit 10,000 on my WIP. I should definitely be able to finish Monday. I have seven chapters left. I also am approaching my best sales day ever today -- so I feel like it's been a pretty darn good day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2707 words yesterday. Quite happy with this weekend.


----------



## 75814

Was working all day yesterday and was too tired by the time I got home to do any writing, so sadly broke the streak. But wrote 1169 words today.


----------



## R. Graystone

I've hit 1100 and change so far, still going strong.   <- my work face


----------



## 69959

2030 for this morning.


----------



## mphicks

Good work all! Only 1,282 for me today, but I think tomorrow will be more productive.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only hit 8,000 today (The Walking Dead starts in 25 minutes and I don't want to start another chapter). I have three to finish tomorrow. Two big action chapters and one smaller wrap-up chapter. It shouldn't be a problem to finish tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K today.


----------



## 75814

1,702 today. About two-thirds of the way into this current story.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another pretty good day of 2789 words today.


----------



## 69959

3229 for this morning.


----------



## mphicks

3,645 today! I'll be hitting the end-point of this short story pretty darn soon now. Should have it finished tomorrow, actually.


----------



## 75814

1,472 today. Less than 2000 words to hit my goal.


----------



## Incognita

3K today, and that puts the WIP at 40K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2494 words plus I pressed "Publish" on a new Helen Shepherd Mystery.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did about 6,500 words (three chapters) and finished the book. It's off to my first proofreader (I then put it in a master file, edit it again, and send it off to an actual editor). I'm starting the fifth book in the same series later this week. It won't be released until the spring, but I just want to get it done. I figure it will go quickly because the characters are still fresh in my mind. After that? It's back to the romantic suspense series for the rest of the year. I should be able to get at least four of them done -- but I'm aiming for five. They're a little shorter, all right around 60,000 words, and I usually write them straight through in a week.


----------



## 69959

1772 today. The irony is that I would have gotten more words, but I was so excited about my guest post at Rocking Self Publishing today...on the topic of getting more writing done.


----------



## Lydniz

Yesterday: 1,028
Today: 1,067

Stacy, do you have a link? I can't find it on the RSP site.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K day today. I have a wide-open day tomorrow, though, so I'm hoping for great things!


----------



## 69959

Lydniz said:


> Stacy, do you have a link? I can't find it on the RSP site.


Thanks for asking!  Here it is: http://rockingselfpublishing.com/guest-post-002-get-work-done-efficiently-even-day-job/


----------



## steffmetal

1509 words on my next steampunk novel, and that was all before work started for the day. I'm hoping to add another 1000 to my next erotica short after dinner tonight.

That was a great post, Stacy! I'm a pantser, too, but I'm writing a new book for NaNo and trying an outline this time. I'm hoping this will help me get my word count up and avoid the problem I'm dealing with at the moment (a heavy edit of book 2 in my series because I didn't plan where stuff was meant to go and there are lots of loose plot threads and bits that don't work. It would be done by now if I had a proper outline. Sigh.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Good article, Stacy.

2302 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

Ooh, goody. Now to find out how to get more work done. Enquiring minds need to know!


----------



## 69959

2520 this morning. It's hard to hit my goal when I have to blow my nose every five minutes. 

But I'm glad you guys enjoyed the post!  And yes, some outlining is definitely necessary, even for us pantsers!  I've learned to appreciate it.


----------



## Lydniz

Stacy, all I can say after reading it is that either you have a time machine you're not telling us about, or you're bonkers.


----------



## Incognita

6K today and up to 49K on the WIP. As usual, I think this one is going to run longer than I'd planned.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2973 words today.


----------



## 75814

1372 words today and completed my most-recent WIP. Start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## taiweiland

1299 today. A rather gruesome end for one of my characters today. Poor dear.


----------



## 69959

3572 which brings me past 500k for my yearly total!



Lydniz said:


> Stacy, all I can say after reading it is that either you have a time machine you're not telling us about, or you're bonkers.


Probably the last one!


----------



## Lydniz

3,070 today. I'm working on increasing my productivity a bit, which may or may not include getting up earlier.


----------



## Incognita

5k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started the fifth book in my young adult series Tuesday (got 10,000 words done). Then I did nothing yesterday and am working on cover redesign when I get home tonight. I'm mildly disappointed at the delay in writing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 2725 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

Wrote 4,000 words on current novel yesterday,
Wrote 2,000 words on current novel today.

Not been around much because I haven't written much fiction. I did finish a nonfiction book this month, and should finish the current novel in the next two days.


----------



## 69959

3278 and wish I had time for more. Loving this story!


----------



## alawston

After a couple of 4,000+ days on the trot, I came back to the office today, and I suspect I'll be lucky to break 1,200. Darn.


----------



## Lydniz

3,014 today. I've done a third of a novel in two weeks! It's amazing what you can do if you stick to your schedule.


----------



## jillb

I did 1397 today. Kids have been interrupting me a lot. And now I have to take them out so the writing day is done for me..*sigh*


----------



## Incognita

Another 5K day over here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2426 words today. Still doing pretty well.


----------



## 75814

Didn't get anything done yesterday, at least not within the story, although I did write up the beats for my new WIP. Began that today, netting a total of 1115 words.


----------



## taiweiland

1167 words today. Wished I had written more, but I did have a busy day. Day job, massage etc


----------



## shadowfox

2k words today, and finished the "current" novel.

Trying to work out what to do for tomorrow. We've got a week to november, not sure if I want to go on a sprint to finish my backup novel.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I haven't written since Monday. My cover rebranding is finally finished, though, so I dug in today and hit 12,000 words. I think I'm going to write another chapter (another 2,000 words or so -- the chapters have been going slightly longer in this book) and try to make up some ground. I had initially hoped to finish the book on Halloween (visions of watching my annual horror-movie marathon while I finished this fifth book -- and ultimately this series -- dancing through my head). I am officially on vacation until next Tuesday now. I would have to write about five chapters a day (every day practically) to hit it. I can do it, but I have other stuff around the house that needs to be done, so I'm thinking finishing the book before I return to work on the fourth is easier -- but we'll see. I want to get another romantic suspense book in before November 11th -- but I'm conflicted. I know that once November 11th hits (I have a personal day) I'll be caught up for at least a week. I do not want to be in the middle of the project when that happens. Lego Batman 3 hits that day -- and, yes, I'm obsessed with Lego games. I won't be able to let it go until I beat it, and those are a time suck. So, I'm conflicted. I'm definitely writing another chapter tonight (maybe two). Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2449 words for me today.


----------



## 75814

1,264 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished another two chapters, making my total for the day more than 16,000. Now? Now I shall sleep. If I hit seven chapters tomorrow, that puts more more than halfway done. I think I could hit the Friday deadline with ease then. We shall see.


----------



## 75814

YodaRead said:


> I finished another two chapters, making my total for the day more than 16,000.


More than 16,000?!


----------



## 69959

2808 3254. I think that might be a record for Sunday morning since I have less time. I also had a great scene with a twist no one is going to see coming.


----------



## Spinneyhead

I keep a spreadsheet of my average words per day, because it's a more honest overview of my overall progress. I used to have the occasional 1500-2000 word day, but they were few and far between. I changed my writing regime last month and for the first time ever, the thirty day average cleared 1000 last week. The next target is to get the 90 day average over 1000 (just over 500 right now), then to maintain this sudden upturn of productivity into the New Year.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit six chapters and 12,000 words today. I wanted to do another chapter, but it was an important one (and The Walking Dead is bearing down on me) but it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

I took yesterday off to actually have a life (oh, noes!), then was tired today, so only 3K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Jack; said:


> How long have you been getting wordcounts like this? Did you work your way up or just jump right into it? I think you said before, but how many sessions do you do a day?


I basically do one session, but I will get up and do a load of laundry or dishes (or clean the bathroom) between chapters. Tomorrow I'm putting all my outdoor stuff away and (hopefully) writing six chapters. I do have a few errands to run, so we will see. Keep in mind, I work from an outline. I know where I'm going. I have always been a binge writer, doing at least three chapters in a sitting. I never stop in the middle of a chapter. It's too hard for me to regain the flow. I've been really focused lately because my sales are so huge. That's an incredible motivating factor for me. Just think how much I could write if I'd ditch my awful day job (but I hang on like an idiot). I'm hoping to get laid off before Christmas. We're owned by a hedgefund -- so, fingers crossed. I will totally volunteer to save someone else if it comes to it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day of 3863 words today, plus I finished _Open Season_, the next Helen Shepherd Mystery.


----------



## 75814

YodaRead said:


> I basically do one session, but I will get up and do a load of laundry or dishes (or clean the bathroom) between chapters. Tomorrow I'm putting all my outdoor stuff away and (hopefully) writing six chapters. I do have a few errands to run, so we will see. Keep in mind, I work from an outline. I know where I'm going. I have always been a binge writer, doing at least three chapters in a sitting. I never stop in the middle of a chapter. It's too hard for me to regain the flow. I've been really focused lately because my sales are so huge. That's an incredible motivating factor for me. Just think how much I could write if I'd ditch my awful day job (but I hang on like an idiot). I'm hoping to get laid off before Christmas. We're owned by a hedgefund -- so, fingers crossed. I will totally volunteer to save someone else if it comes to it.


Producing that much without a day job is impressive. Doing it with one even more so. My hat's off to you.


----------



## 75814

1,012 today. Just barely scraped by. I actually could have written more, but I felt that I was at a good point to stop.


----------



## shadowfox

Yesterday I didn't write much. Maybe 580 words. I was just tired.

Today I've written 5000 words. Trying to build up my writing again after that elbow injury that's made typing a real pain in the... arm for the last three weeks


----------



## Incognita

4K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 3862 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got seven chapters (about 14,000 words) in. I plan to hit 10,000 tomorrow, 12,000 on Wednesday, and then finish up with a strong 11,000 on Friday -- thus hitting my goal. Let's just hope I can do it. I think it's possible. What a way to spend a vacation week.


----------



## 69959

3313 yesterday.
2154 2929 today. Needed to spend some of my writing time on the book about to be published.


----------



## shadowfox

2069 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

If I wrote as fast as Yodaread my brain would pop out of my ears.   It's half-term here and the kids are at home so I'm having to do my 1k a day in the evenings. Today I managed it in an hour, which is a record for me. It's not so long ago that that would have taken me half a day or even a whole day. Anyway:

Yesterday: 1,013
Today: 1,016


----------



## meh

1069 today. So close to the end of my novella!


----------



## Incognita

Four thousand words today, and 70K on the WIP. Into the home stretch!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote five chapters, and just short of 10,000 words. I have ten chapters left.


----------



## 69959

1701 this morning. It was one of those mornings where 4am didn't agree with me.


----------



## 75814

Insane traffic yesterday killed what little time I had to write, so didn't get anything done. But wrote 1,085 words today.


----------



## NoBlackHats

1750


----------



## shadowfox

1431 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,024 today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

1037 words today. Trying to do a thousand each evening, feels like a good target to shoot for.


----------



## Incognita

5K today. I'm pretty sure I'll finish tomorrow. (Thank God...I needed to get this one wrapped up before NaNo started.)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I had a sad 6,000 words today and then got distracted with a girl's night. I have ground to make up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3063 yesterday and 2257 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 4,034 today, an all-time record. But that's because I aim for a joint total of 6,000 every Thursday and Friday and I haven't got the whole of tomorrow to work in.


----------



## Incognita

4,025, and I finished the WIP. So that means I can take Halloween off before I go in guns blazing with NaNo on Saturday.


----------



## 69959

3080


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Wasn't feeling too well today, so I only wrote 1394 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 9,000 (four chapters). I ultimately combined two chapters, which made for one longer one, but there just didn't seem like a good way to break up the action otherwise. I have an easy two chapters to finish the book tomorrow and then enjoy my horror marathon. The big long fight scene -- and then the easier happily ever after (since this is the final book in the series). Then I'm immediately starting a romantic suspense book on either Saturday or Sunday. I've got a Nov. 11 video game deadline ticking away. If I have three books done (two down, one to go) by then, I won't feel as guilty for the two weeks it will take me to beat the video game. I can only edit in 5-7 chapter increments without going crazy, so I can edit that in a few hours and then have happy game playing time after.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

And I got a little more than 5,000 words in and finished my book. Whew!


----------



## Lydniz

1,000 words today, on the nose.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1177 words today. Still feeling ill.


----------



## 75814

This has been a bad week, only managed to write four out of seven days. Finished today with 1420.


----------



## Lydniz

1,288 today.


----------



## Incognita

I had to stop early because I have an event to go to, but I still got in 3K today.


----------



## 69959

1482 for yesterday. Saturdays are my day off.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Very happy, almost 3000 words today! As someone who lets themselves get distracted, getting a chunk that size done in one go is an achievement..!


----------



## funthebear

I'm planing on doing 9999/day for November. Fell way short today at 3376. Hoping posting here will make me less likely to renege.

Don't know if I should do 9999 + 6623 tomorrow, or just 9999. 16,622/8 is 2078, which is less than my hourly speed.

To spend 8 hours writing or not...


----------



## shadowfox

1836 words yesterday. My nieces have gone home today so I'm hoping to catch up a bit this month.

This month for the first time in a while I'm going to be recording my word count... because I've got a much higher target than normal. Due to Nanowrimo.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1030 words yesterday. I'm still feeling very ill, which massively impacts my productivity.


----------



## theaatkinson

1200 today. phew. back on the horse after a lengthy sinus infection.


----------



## Josh Hayes

2685 today + a 500 word book review yesterday!


----------



## shadowfox

3708 words today. 5542 for the month. 2458 words off target.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1166 words today. Luckily, I'm not doing NaNoWriMo or this illness would have thrown me off completely.


----------



## 75814

I did write about 8K yesterday, except none of it was for my WIP. Had to write the first act of a screenplay for a screenwriting class. Still counts, though.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started my new romantic suspense book and got 10,000 words (five chapters) done. I'd hoped for six, but it didn't happen. Tomorrow is the last day of vacation. I want to get at least five chapters done tomorrow, too. I need the book finished a week from Tuesday (since that's Lego Batman 3 day).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I added another three chapters and 7,000 words (I was disappointed with The Walking Dead episode). So I finished with more than 14,000 words on the day.


----------



## shadowfox

4701 words today. 10243 for the month. 1757 words off target.


----------



## theaatkinson

the big numbers here inspire me...and so do the 1000s. got to 1050 today. I can do more, but paln to do some back matter updating.


----------



## Lydniz

1,057 today. Hope you feel better soon, Cora.


----------



## meh

1086 today. Trying to finish up a novel by the end of the month.


----------



## Julz

Wow there are some amazing numbers here! I reached 4003 today and gotta say I'm quite pleased with that


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1200 words here. Still sick, unfortunately.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 10,000 words today. One more chapter and I'm officially halfway done with the book. I still need to be finished on Monday. I think I should have a recently easy time hitting my mark.


----------



## Lydniz

1,012 today. Sticking to the brief.


----------



## shadowfox

4458 words today. 14701 for the month. 1299 words off target.


----------



## 67499

Just back from a month in Sicily and other grand places - celebrating my abandoning the workaday world for full time writing - where my total word count for all that time was 716 (well, there were lots and lots of distractions).  But today, my first real work day back home, I cranked out a grand 1,003.  Now that the writing engine is back in gear, will do better tomorrow!


----------



## meh

1503 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Still sick, but I managed to write 1512 words today, largely because I spent 3 hours waiting for the UPS van to pick up a package at my Mom's place, because she had to go out.


----------



## theaatkinson

encouraged by all this progress. Awesome job, folks. Welcome back from Sicily, Steven..I can't imagine getting even 700 words with all that beautiful country taking my mind off writing. YodaReads, wow. just wow.

got 1049 today. It's freeing to not feel I need to get my daily 2K at the beginning of the project while it's still unveiling itself to me. AND I still feel productive.

onto tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

No writing yesterday because I had to go to Phoenix on business, but I bounced back today with 6K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Since it was election night (and I worked until 1 a.m.) I only got two chapters done. It was a little less than 5,000 words, but it put me over the important halfway mark. I should make better progress tomorrow. In two days, though, I've written two important sex scenes. One was while watching American Horror Story: Asylum -- and the other was while watching Sybil die on Downton Abbey. Take from that what you will, lol.


----------



## shadowfox

4020 words today. 18721 for the month. 1279 words off target.


----------



## 69959

I didn't sign up for Nano, and now I'm glad. My dad had a heart attack over the weekend and my writing has taken a swift thrust into the backseat. Luckily I have scenes of heartbroken characters to write, because I can write them better than before and it's cathartic too.

I've written three days this month:
2078
1659
2068


----------



## Redacted1111

I wrote 3000 words yesterday. I'm procrastinating. This post is to force myself to stop and go write.


----------



## Lydniz

I'm sorry to hear about your dad, Stacy.

1,011 here.


----------



## shadowfox

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad, Stacy.


----------



## tort2

37 and a half words.  Torrid pace.


----------



## Lydniz

tort2 said:


> 37 and a half words. Torrid pace.


Heh heh. Keep at it.


----------



## meh

Ah, not to be a wage slave!  Between traffic and work hours, I'm out of the house 12 hours a day. 

Wrote 1241 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Still sick, but I wrote 1551 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Four chapters, about 9,000 words today. One chapter short of my goal. I have nine chapters (and five days) left to reach my goal.


----------



## Lydniz

3,025 today.


----------



## shadowfox

5383 words today. 24104 for the month. 104 words above target.

Pretty happy with today's writing. My arm injury isn't completely better so I'm still limited - I can't do really long writing sessions.


----------



## meh

1043 today.


----------



## 69959

Thank you guys. 

2084 today.


----------



## Incognita

Had to waste another day in Phoenix on business yesterday, but I think that's all wrapped up (I hope). 4K today.


----------



## Davout73

2183 yesterday.
4148 today.  But the first 2K of that is basically a rewrite of that 2183.

It's not a trend.  I swear.

Dav


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Stacy.

No real change here. Still sick, still getting barely above 1000 words. Today, I wrote 1306 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Four chapters, a little more than 8,000 words. I have five chapters left. I need to be done by Tuesday. I should be done on Saturday. That leaves me Sunday and Monday to do some editing on a young adult title I wrote last month. I'm hoping to be able to send it off to the editor before I get my video game on Tuesday.


----------



## alawston

5,403 yesterday. I'm now 72% done with this translation. And after I switched off the laptop at about 22:45, I managed a couple of hundred longhand in my notebook on an urban fantasy fiction project.


----------



## shadowfox

4550 words today. 28654 for the month. 654 words above target.


----------



## Incognita

4K today. Slowly getting caught up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1570 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

3,002 yesterday.


----------



## shadowfox

4288 words today. 32942 for the month. 942 words above target.

Finished the current novel. Started a new one.


----------



## Davout73

2295 yesterday.  

As this is the first month I've really committed to writing, I'm using it as a baseline as to what I can in the future.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1135 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day today. I just don't think I'm going to be able to get more than that written until I get the new release out the door on Wednesday, since I'm still stuck in final proofing and then formatting.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I worked eight hours, wrote five chapters (11,000 words) and finished my book, and started editing one of my young adult installments. Very productive day.


----------



## 67499

4,500 words in the last two days, which is rocket-writing for me.  I'm catching up with all you hotshots on this thread!


----------



## shadowfox

4013 words today. 36995 for the month. 955 words above target.


----------



## Incognita

Just 3K today. Most of the day was taken up with proofing/formatting.


----------



## Lydniz

1,012 today.


----------



## Rin

3000 yesterday! And so far, I'm keeping up with Nano!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1472 yesterday.


----------



## Davout73

2102 today.  Which, given the total number of distractions going on, is pretty good.

Dav


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1284 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,161 today.


----------



## shadowfox

503 words yesterday. Almost a day off 

6071 words today. 43529 for the month. 471 words below target.

Needed to catch up. Today's been a bit of a high drama day so glad I managed to get some words written anyway. 

In other news, arm still hurts... I was really hoping to do some really large writing sessions before the end of Nano and that isn't looking likely. Sigh.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1122 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday...buried in formatting and uploading. 3K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1432 words today.


----------



## 69959

Not a lot of writing action over the last week.
Friday: 1729
Monday: 2322
Today: 3082


----------



## meh

1072 words yesterday.


----------



## Lydniz

3,009 today. Just squeaked over my target.


----------



## 67499

I'm hammering out 2,000 words per day routinely now (tho' a lot of it wants a good editing).  I leap out of bed at 4:30 AM too excited to sleep more because I want to get cracking catching up with all of you!


----------



## Incognita

3K yesterday, 4K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1149 words today. This really isn't my month.


----------



## shadowfox

keep on having trouble with the internet. 

0 words on 12th
5841 words 13th. 49370 words for month. 2630 words below target.


----------



## Lydniz

1,890 today.


----------



## shadowfox

3350 words today. 52720 words for month. 3280 below target

Have started my monthly nonfiction book, and I've decided to include that in the count this month...


----------



## meh

1048 yesterday. I'm just happy when I get over the 1000 word mark for the day.


----------



## 69959

2229


----------



## Incognita

I was editing for most of the day, so 3K for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1650 yesterday.


----------



## shadowfox

5315 words today, 58035 for the month, 1965 words off target.
Catching up...


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K day. I really need to get my word count back up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1272 words today. Still not up to speed.


----------



## shadowfox

4810 words today. 62850 words for the month. 1155 behind target.


----------



## Incognita

3K today. That puts me at 50K for the month. So I won NaNo, but I'm still behind.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1827 words yesterday and 2170 words today. Finally a 2000 word day again, plus I finished a Christmas themed mystery.


----------



## Lydniz

I managed just over 1,000 yesterday and 1,018 today.


----------



## abonje

ChristinePope said:


> 3K today. That puts me at 50K for the month. So I won NaNo, but I'm still behind.


WOWZERS! WAY TO GO, CHRISTINE!


----------



## 69959

1700 Sunday
2554 Monday
2811 Today


----------



## shadowfox

1137 words yesterday
2218 words today. 66,200 words written, 5800 words behind.

Need to speed up my pace again.


----------



## Incognita

abonje said:


> WOWZERS! WAY TO GO, CHRISTINE!


Thanks, abonje! 

Another 3K today. Would've been more, but hubby just has to see _Interstellar_ in the theater, so there go three hours of my life...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on winning NaNoWriMo (well, sort of), Christine.

In the meantime, I'm slowing getting back up to speed. Today I wrote 2045 words.


----------



## Lydniz

1,011 today.


----------



## meh

1074 yesterday, 1112 today. Still truckin' along.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K today. And, actually, I really liked _Interstellar_.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1882 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I'm officially back to writing. I've finished 12 chapters (a little more than 24,000 words) in the past two days. It feels good.


----------



## Lydniz

3,024 today. I reckon another 5,000 words and the thing will be finished, which is a bit worrying as it's 10,000 words shorter than I was aiming for. I seem to have run out of plot.


----------



## Incognita

3K today, up to 60K on the WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2417 words today. Best wordcount so far this month.


----------



## 69959

I just completed a rough draft! Goal word count: 70k. Actual word count: 70,463.

2376 Wednesday
1393 Thursday
2919 Today


----------



## Sharlow

I'm keeping up at about a thousand a day since my last post in this thread. I've taken a few days off, and like today I only got a 100 in. Sad I know but I fell asleep. Worked at the gym late last night for the first time in awhile and was just tired all day. Started to write, and was out like a rock. =( So hopefully that won't happen to me today. Anyways good luck everyone.


----------



## Lydniz

2,010 today. That's 1,000 less than I wanted but I'm near the end and I keep having to go back and fill in plot holes.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your rough draft, Stacy.

2616 words today. I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished six chapters and 12,000 words. I hope to finish Sunday. I need to hit five chapters both Saturday and Sunday to do it.


----------



## shadowfox

Keep on having internet problems

19th nov 956 words
20th nov 2668 words
21 nov  2625 words
22 nov 2592 words, 75036 words for month, 12969 words off target

It looks bad, doesn't it  Every day off target. But I've been writing my non-fiction book since the 19th and that always slows me down considerably on word count. 

If it goes to plan I'll finish the monthly non-fiction book tomorrow or Monday at the latest.

Then, I have some ground to make up.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday, as I was out running around. But 5K today, which evens things out, more or less. Up to 65K on the WIP.

Congrats on finishing the rough draft, Stacy!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day today of 3208 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 11,000 words and five chapters today. I have five chapters tomorrow to finish -- three of which I'm really excited to write.


----------



## shadowfox

7068 words today, 82104 words for the month, 9869 words behind schedule.

Caught up a bit. Didn't write any nonfiction.


----------



## Incognita

Another 5K on the WIP, which is now at 70K. No way this sucker is going to end up being only 80K, LOL.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit my five chapters (and 10,000 words) for the day and finished my novel. I even got to write my big wedding at the end. I think I'm going to start another one right away tomorrow. The way my schedule works out, with Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday off, I think I can have another one done by next weekend. That would put me way ahead with Christmas looming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3248 words today. Not nearly as impressive as some of you, but I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## shadowfox

1640 words today, 83744 for month, 12256 words off target.

A trundling along day. Finished my monthly nonfiction book, formatted it, uploaded it. That's my sixth nonfiction book this year done and dusted.


----------



## Incognita

4K today. Should've been 5K, but I had to do laundry.


----------



## 69959

I took Sunday off, and then this morning worked on some re-writes for another WIP for a grand total of 683 words today. Tomorrow I'm going to start a new book, and I'm going to have to pants it since I haven't had time to outline the thing. It's the end of the year, and I'm feeling it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did no writing today (and feel guilty about it). I did finish three outlines (one cozy mystery and two romantic suspense) and did five covers for a gay erotica series I plan on trying after the first of the year, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Rin

1081 so far today!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3390 words today.


----------



## 69959

I hate pantsing. 965 words.


----------



## Lydniz

Stacy Claflin said:


> I hate pantsing.


Me too.

I did 1,039 yesterday and 1,004 so far today although I might manage some more later.


----------



## shadowfox

2547 words today. 86269 words for month. 13709 words off target.

Took a day off from the novel. Wrote a short story instead.


----------



## 67499

I cranked out a bit over 3,500 words today, working a short story and a novel simultaneously, and felt pretty happy that I'm catching up with all of you on this thread - until I read shadowfox's numbers for the month.  Now I need a drink and something to smack myself over the head.


----------



## Incognita

5K today, 79K on the WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm actually quite happy with pantsing, though even happier when I know what needs to happen. With my current WIP, I do know and so I wrote 3490 words today.

And shadowfox and Yoda of course continue to be awesome and inspirational.


----------



## RaeC

1005 words today, which ain't much but better than nothing.


----------



## RaeC

Make that 1300. 

I'm going to bed.


----------



## shadowfox

7721 words today, 94012 words for the month, 9988 words below target.
A catch up day. 5k is of novel, one short story as well.



CoraBuhlert said:


> And shadowfox and Yoda of course continue to be awesome and inspirational.


Thank you Cora, I appreciate it.

I think Yoda does much better than me to be frank. I'm more of a dripping faucet kind of writer than anything else. Slow and steady. Think I've done one 10k word day this year.

When you consider my target this month was 4k a day, and I've written less than that on 13 days out of 26... I just don't think my performance comes in the same league.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day of 4126 words, plus I finished a mystery novelette. I'm really glad to have finished this one, because it means that I no longer have to deal with some rather icky and unpleasant research on arsenic poisoning.

Now to deal with the editing and revision backlog.


----------



## Lydniz

Well done on finishing the story, Cora. I also finished my WIP today. It squeaked in at 65,000 words, which is 5,000 shorter than I like, but never mind. Total wordcount for today: 2,057.


----------



## 69959

1221 yesterday. Took today off.


----------



## shadowfox

3638 words today, 97650 words for the month, 10350 words behind schedule.
Cutting it close...

I've been binge reading just recently. Reading an entire Terry Pratchett book on a day you're meant to be catching up probably isn't very disciplined but... meh.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished 14,000 words in the past two days. I told myself that I needed another 6,000 today, but I'm not sure I'm going to hit it. I'm starting another chapter now, but the turkey has made me sleepy (and lazy) apparently. I'm still going to try and finish my three chapters. I guess we'll see.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good 4453 words over here.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Okay, here's the "perseverance award" for the night: I finished the three chapters I originally wanted to finish. That's ten chapters in two days (a little more than 20,000 words). I had to force myself through that eighth chapter, but I hit my stride in the ninth and had an easy time with the tenth. I was really sleepy, turkey getting the better of me, but I poured a drink and popped Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone in -- and I finished. Always push through guys. You can great stuff if you do. I "discovered" two great scenes that weren't in my outline. I'm very happy.


----------



## shadowfox

4322 words today, 101972 words for the month, 10028 words behind.

So, almost December. Trying to work out reasonable goals for next month.
Also, my 6 month plan ends next month so will have to work out what I'm doing for the next six months, too.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday (come on...it was Thanksgiving!), and 4,960 today, getting me to 87,960 for the month and another completed novel. Time for some bubbly!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 4191 words.


----------



## shadowfox

4723 words, 106695 words for the month, 9305 words behind target.
Pretty much sure I won't hit the target this month 

Still pretty happy, though Finished one non-fiction book, one novel, two short stories, started a novel...
Good month.

I've now come to the conclusion what my target for next year will be.
100,000 words a month.
Yep. Going for the million word year.

Standard rules apply: If I fail one month, I just start the challenge again next month. No catching up.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I spent three hours going 12 miles (from work to home) on black-ice-covered roads last night, so I was in too foul of a mood to try and write romance. That decision to quit my day job is just looking better and better, lol.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2318 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I worked eight hours and finished seven chapters (a longish 17,000 words -- plus, I added in a chapter that wasn't in the outline, but the book needed it) tonight. Making the decision to quit is like a weight off my shoulders. I told two people today so we could plan training so the sports department won't be completely screwed when I go. I won't tell the big boss until the day after Christmas, but I'm relieved to get that out of the way.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on quitting your day job, Yoda. Though I wonder what sort of productivity we can expect from you once you've quit.


----------



## 69959

Took a few days off for the holiday and being sick. (Great timing!) Back to it today with 1673 words.


----------



## shadowfox

1119 words today.


----------



## funthebear

YodaRead said:


> Okay, here's the "perseverance award" for the night: I finished the three chapters I originally wanted to finish. That's ten chapters in two days (a little more than 20,000 words). I had to force myself through that eighth chapter, but I hit my stride in the ninth and had an easy time with the tenth. I was really sleepy, turkey getting the better of me, but I poured a drink and popped Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone in -- and I finished. Always push through guys. You can great stuff if you do. I "discovered" two great scenes that weren't in my outline. I'm very happy.


Where is the TV/screen situated when you're writing? Left? Right? Front? Do you leave the sound on?

I wonder if working in a newsroom has caused you to write better with distractions. Do you write less without movies playing in the background?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

asdf said:


> Where is the TV/screen situated when you're writing? Left? Right? Front? Do you leave the sound on?
> 
> I wonder if working in a newsroom has caused you to write better with distractions. Do you write less without movies playing in the background?


It's right in front of me, and I do leave the sound on. I always write with the TV on, so I have no idea if I would write more without it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on quitting your day job, Yoda. Though I wonder what sort of productivity we can expect from you once you've quit.


You know what? I bet my productivity doesn't take too much of a jump. I will just be streamlining it. Don't get me wrong, I expect to write more and take more chances on other stuff, but think it will all be about getting in a schedule. Hopefully, I won't be exhausted when I finally say goodbye to the day job. I enjoy writing. I hate my job. There's the difference for you.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I just finished my five chapters (10,000 words) and am going to bed. I should finish the book tomorrow. I have another five chapters to go. Then the rest of the week is editing. I have four books in various stages of edit. I'd like to get two of them off to the editor, and do the last read-through on another and get it uploaded to Amazon as a final file for the February pre-order. Then I'll start another book in the series on Sunday. I only have to write one more to hit my goal by the end of December, but I'm thinking I will be able to finish two and put myself that much further ahead.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just realised that I forgot to post yesterday, but I wrote 4225 words. My good performance in the last week somewhat saved November from being a complete loss.


----------



## 69959

2340 for this morning. Would be nice to get more in later, but I doubt it will. That's why I get up at four to write. When I go full time I need to learn to write during the day with distractions. This 4am stuff is for the birds!


----------



## meh

Forgot to post for last week, 1225 on Tuesday, 1334 on Wednesday. Took the holiday weekend off. Back to the keyboard now!


----------



## shadowfox

milwordy Month 2: today 945 words, 945 total month, 3055 behind target

First day of the month. Goal resets. Trying for another 120k month to give me  some leeway.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Just joining. As I have withdrawal symptoms from Nano. Today's total was 1061 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished my book: Five chapters, 10,000 words. I loved the ending. No men riding to the rescue (or even to help) this time. The women did it all on their own. Now I'm popping Lord of the Rings in and attacking the huge mound of laundry in my house. Tomorrow I start editing my little heart out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, Yoda.

NothingShocking, you're free to write more than 1000 words per day, if you wish, and indeed many of the members here do.

Meanwhile, I wrote 2059 words today, plus formatted two novelettes in my mystery series.


----------



## shadowfox

NothingsShocking said:


> I have been writing 3000 words a day at least for a fair while now. Often I go over that and the highest I have ever reached was just over 6000 words. I find it pretty tiring and I sometimes get a headache from it, but I feel it's necessary.


Everyone's welcome here, NothingShocking.

You'll find one person on here who regularly writes 10,000 days.

Other people write 1,000 words a day, which is 4 novels a year. If you think about it, that's a long term professional career right there. I find these people admirable. 10 years of writing 1,000 words a day will mean you end up with 40 novels.

I, personally, am all over the place. I just write what I can. I don't find 7,500 word days particularly tiring unless I do them for a week in a row.


----------



## shadowfox

NothingsShocking said:


> To be honest 3000 words a day is not that much more taxing than 1000 words a day - apart from getting a bit of a headache.
> 
> It's the whole Gladwell thing of 10,000 hours - and surely that would be much longer if it was only 1000 words a day?
> 
> I don't know, each to their own, but for me I think I need the practice. I wish I could do 5000 words a day, but I'd probably hit a brick wall after five days of that.


It is not that much more taxing _to you_.

Everything's relative, isn't it? There's a guy on this board that writes 50,000 words in a day without getting a headache. He's done it four times this month.

People can and should do the amount of writing that they are happy with. Everyone is welcome here, and every writer is different. How much a writer can write, or wants to write, depends entirely upon their own life, skills, and ambitions.


----------



## shadowfox

4027 words today. 4972 words for the month. 3028 words behind.

A pretty poor showing today. Plan to ramp up speed tomorrow. Basically, it's the normal christmas chaos in action.


----------



## VMJaskiernia

Just joined in this for December! Book 2 should be finished if I can manage at least 1K a day before Christmas


----------



## meh

1117 today.  

I think if I was able to write full time I might manage 5k in a day. But then again, maybe not. My brain seems to shut down after a while.


----------



## 69959

1494 for this morning. I got a bit stuck on some new characters and had to cast them. I love casting - it really helps me brings characters to life, but it's time consuming! 

More time doesn't equal more words. Over the summer, I had an added ninety minutes or so of writing time each day and I barely got an extra 500 words most days. It takes time to build the endurance to write more words each day. Even a short vacation or getting sick will set my word count back until I get into the mode of writing. When I go full time, I expect it to take a little while to get up to 5k a day or whatever I decide on.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Nice one, YodaRead. 

I have to confess that I've done zero words today, but on the plus side I did do some research in the form of a "site visit" to something from my novel. And a longish walk.

Probably not very long by some standards, but I suppose it's a bit like words in that regard.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, Jessica, VM Jaskierna and everybody else who's new.

4043 words for me today.


----------



## shadowfox

1879 words today. 6851 for the month. 5149 behind schedule
Woke up with a migraine  Not good for writing.


----------



## 69959

2534 this morning for a year to date total of 559,180. Will try to hit 600k before the first.


----------



## meh

1156 today, and I'm home sick with a cold. Bleah.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3402 words for me today.


----------



## H.G. Suren

Hello, everyone.

2520 words yesterday. Writing a short story about 20000 words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did a whopping 1,000 words of writing in the past two days, but I did get two books cleaned up to send to a proofreader. They still need one more pass each when I get them back, but it's something. I plan on hitting my new book (with gusto) on Friday. I have menial publishing tasks to do tomorrow (new book launches Friday). I still plan on finishing the main writing on two romantic suspense books by the end of the month. I only need to finish one to complete the goals I set months ago -- but I want to be a go-getter right now. I'm out of my job in five weeks (by my own choice). I've got a great new series percolating. Finishing two books (instead of one) gives me an extra cushion when January hits. I have so many great ideas, and not enough time to realize them right now. I'm really excited for January.


----------



## shadowfox

5692 today. 12543 for the month. 3457 below target

Still have the post migraine low so didn't write much today...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

shadowfox said:


> 5692 today. 12543 for the month. 3457 below target
> 
> Still have the post migraine low so didn't write much today...


That's pretty good for someone with a migraine aftermath! I did 506 yesterday and nothing so far today, so I'm still bumping along the ocean floor.


----------



## Incognita

I took a few days off after finishing the last WIP, and was editing another, but now I'm back to first-drafting a new WIP. 4K today.


----------



## 67499

A wretched 2600 words today after several days trying to solve a re-covering problem on another book. But happy to report that my sort of anti-hero is now well and truly in a pickle and I've no idea how to get him out of it.  This series could end sooner than I'd hoped!


----------



## 69959

1271 Not my best day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2725 words over here. Meeting some friends at the Christmas market and getting a tad drunk on surprisingly potent mulled blueberry wine put a crimp in my productivity, but it was fun.


----------



## shadowfox

4300 today. 16843 for the month. 3154 behind schedule.

An okay writing day today, but lots of disruption again...


----------



## meh

1117 and 1152 for the past two days. And I finished a book!!  90k, yay!!


----------



## Incognita

Congrats on finishing, Judy!

Another 4K day here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, Judy.

I write 3435 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I dumped the first 1,000 words on the new book I started. It seemed like the wrong place to start. I started again and hit 11,000 words and five chapters. I'm back in the swing of things.


----------



## shadowfox

2029 words today. 18872 words for month.  5128 behind target.

A low motivation day today. Really surprised I got anything written at all. I always expected this month would be the hardest month of my challenge (short of life events).


----------



## 69959

2347 for yesterday. Today's my day off.


----------



## 67499

2,612 today, but some of those words were Esperanto which one of my characters suddenly started spouting.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2842 words over here. No Esperanto, though some of them were in German.


----------



## Incognita

Only 2K today. I was embroiled in a massive formatting project and needed to get that off my plate.


----------



## 69959

1578 for this morning.


----------



## shadowfox

4041 today. 22913 for the month. 5087 below target


----------



## oliviajrose

Did 1100 words yesterday, wanting to buckle down and write 9k today. I can do it if I just turn off the interwebs, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## Incognita

4K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2619 over here.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I matched my all-time high today and hit 20,000 words (ten chapters). I also got some housework done between chapters. I was on a roll, and considered continuing, but I want to get five chapters done Monday, so I called it a day. Honestly? I never got out of my pajamas today. I'm so excited to be done with my day job, I can't tell you. I know I won't do that all the time -- but I like the thrill of getting a lot done. It makes me happy.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

2,618 words yesterday


----------



## DaniO

2159 today. I'm pretty pleased with that.

Yoda - 20,000 words   That is awesome! How many words do you typically write per hour?


----------



## LyraParish

Yesterday I wrote a little over 4500 words. Have to really push myself this weekend and weekend to meet my booking with my editor. I'm at 30k, and I need to finish this novel by Monday so my CP will have time to read it.

Looking forward to the day when I can quit the day job. I'll be an unstoppable beast (typing this during my lunch break! Lol)


----------



## LyraParish

Dang Yoda... 20k is amazing!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Carrie_Cox said:


> 2159 today. I'm pretty pleased with that.
> 
> Yoda - 20,000 words  That is awesome! How many words do you typically write per hour?


I usually write a chapter an hour. My chapters range from 1,800 to 2,200 words (on average). Some do tend to go longer. When I get near the end of a book, it does take me a little longer (probably an hour and a half per chapter).


----------



## Incognita

Well, too much time spent on work for clients and around the house, and not enough for me, so only 2K today. Bleh.


----------



## 69959

1896 for this morning. My writing time keeps getting cut short!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got five chapters and 10,000 words done. I have eight chapters left. I just want to be done with it by Friday. Then I want to start my final book of the year right away. If I time it right, I should be able to spend the last two weeks of the year just editing and relaxing. If I finish both books, that puts me safe on pre-orders through June on my pen name books -- and in a much more relaxed position.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yoda, you're an inspiration as always. Also congrats to everybody else for making your goals.

Meanwhile, I wrote 2802 words today.


----------



## LyraParish

2612 today. Hoping for a few big days so I can finish by Monday!


----------



## Petra A. Bauer

1677 words   Rather satisfied.


----------



## shadowfox

10,192 words today, 33,105 for the month, 2895 behind schedule.

Yesterday felt sick so no writing. Today was a bit of a weird one. My computer decided to update itself taking up a couple of hours of prime writing time. So my second 10k day of the year, BUT, not quite as many words as I hoped for. 

All in all happy.

Finished short novel today.


----------



## Petra A. Bauer

Read too much interviews about indie-publishing. So I just wrote 1,231 words. Now it's bedtime in Germany ;-)


----------



## delly_xo

YodaRead said:


> I usually write a chapter an hour. My chapters range from 1,800 to 2,200 words (on average). Some do tend to go longer. When I get near the end of a book, it does take me a little longer (probably an hour and a half per chapter).


Do you listen to music while you go into the _zone??_. Also, are you a plotter or a pantser? Just curious


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

delly_xo said:


> Do you listen to music while you go into the _zone??_. Also, are you a plotter or a pantser? Just curious


My books are fully outlined when I start. I deviate from the outlines, but I'm definitely a plotter. I don't listen to music while I work. I usually pop in a television series as background. Sometimes I watch those Dateline shows. I just finished up rewatching the first four seasons of Big Love last week (even I won't watch the terrible fifth season). I rewatched all seven seasons of Gilmore Girls before that. I'm debating about watching Alias, Angel, or The X-Files next. I also have a hankering for Party of Five (although I only own the first three seasons).


----------



## delly_xo

YodaRead said:


> My books are fully outlined when I start. I deviate from the outlines, but I'm definitely a plotter. I don't listen to music while I work. I usually pop in a television series as background. Sometimes I watch those Dateline shows. I just finished up rewatching the first four seasons of Big Love last week (even I won't watch the terrible fifth season). I rewatched all seven seasons of Gilmore Girls before that. I'm debating about watching Alias, Angel, or The X-Files next. I also have a hankering for Party of Five (although I only own the first three seasons).


You should TOTALLY watch Scandal (if you don't already )


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3992 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote four chapters (8,000 words) and I popped in the first season of Heroes (which is the only one I own). Four chapters left. I'm hoping to finish Wednesday, but Thursday is garbage day and there's a bunch of stuff to drag out after I get home from work tomorrow. I'm thinking I won't finish tomorrow since the final chapters always take me a little longer. It would be great if I could. Once it's done, I"m starting another book Friday. Beating my ultimate yearly goal by a book makes me happy -- especially knowing that I'm officially one month away from my last day at the paper.


----------



## shadowfox

4513 words today. 37618 words per month. 2382 words below target.

Happy enough today...


----------



## 67499

Only 215 words today, but they were the most perfect 215 words ever written in English.  Now I have to sober up.


----------



## 69959

1968 yesterday
1000 today

I'm getting close to giving up my writing goals for the month (2-3k/day). I know it's only ten days in, but things keep coming up. Maybe I just need a break.


----------



## Incognita

Stacy Claflin said:


> 1968 yesterday
> 1000 today
> 
> I'm getting close to giving up my writing goals for the month (2-3k/day). I know it's only ten days in, but things keep coming up. Maybe I just need a break.


I know how you feel, Stacy. I wrote nothing yesterday because of commitments to clients and other junk I had to get done. Today I squeezed out 3K, but I'm stressing because my father went in the hospital for pacemaker surgery and I can't get a hold of any of my family members for a status report (the curse of living a state away). I'm sure everything's fine, but....

Sigh.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry, you're having troubles, Stacy and Christine, but that's life.

Meanwhile, I wrote a great (for me) 4890 words, probably because for once the workmen building a new garage did not manage to mess up today.


----------



## 69959

ChristinePope said:


> I know how you feel, Stacy. I wrote nothing yesterday because of commitments to clients and other junk I had to get done. Today I squeezed out 3K, but I'm stressing because my father went in the hospital for pacemaker surgery and I can't get a hold of any of my family members for a status report (the curse of living a state away). I'm sure everything's fine, but....
> 
> Sigh.


I hope everything went well with the surgery, Christine. That's really unnerving.

Today I got 1024 words. I think this month my goal will be 1k a day (perfect for this thread!) and then I'll pick up my game in the new year.


----------



## shadowfox

Hm, I hope the surgery went well. 

2583 words today, 40201 for the month, 3799 words behind schedule

Today I switched over to my monthly nonfiction book. That always goes slower, so word count is low compared to hours worked... Am worried about hitting my goals this month so moved the nonfiction book earlier. 

With relatives and young children visiting for the entire Christmas week I kind of always expected that it would be a struggle to get to the word count. But I hoped to be much further ahead than I am now.


----------



## Incognita

Dad's okay. He was supposed to get out of the hospital today, but they're keeping him for another night to be safe.

So...another 3K day, which is kind of bleh for me, but better than nothing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Well, I had a complete and total meltdown at work last night (less than a month left until my last day -- I can't fricking wait!). I was in a foul mood when I came home, and decided not to write because there's a big "I love you" at the end and I didn't want to be as ugly as my mood. I took some cold medicine and knocked myself out, and slept for ten hours. I think I might have needed it.
Then, I called in sick. I still have two days to burn before the end of the year, not including the one I took today (and I'm not banking anything anymore -- obviously). I'm using another for Wednesday when the final Hobbit comes out. I'll just use the last one randomly. Anyway, after running some errands, I finished my book. It was four chapters and a little more than 8,000 words. I am now immediately starting my last book of the year. It's a little after 11 p.m., and I'm hoping to get five chapters done. We'll see.


----------



## Rin

1200 so far - I've started on my Valentine's Day special. ^_^


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad to hear your Dad's okay, Christine. Yoda, sorry you had a bad day at work.

Meanwhile, I wrote a fantastic (well, for me) 5624 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

1025 today. 41266 for the month. 6774 behind schedule.

Really surprised I wrote at all today. A successful day!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2968 words today, plus I finished a novelette.


----------



## shadowfox

3209 words today, 44435 words for the month, 7565 words behind target

A very good days nonfiction writing for me.  (EDIT: For clarity, when I write nonfiction I generally write at less than half the speed I achieve with fiction. So, a 3209 nonfiction wordcount will take me more time than 6500 words of fiction. This is because I have to do a lot of other work that isn't actually writing).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1414 words today, but I revised and published a German language story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I worked eight hours and hit 14,000 words (seven chapters). I'm hoping to hit 10,000 words Sunday, and 10,000 words Monday. That has me finishing the book around Friday -- and then I can edit for the rest of my year to my heart's content. I'm sooooooo ready to be done with my day job.


----------



## 69959

1225 for Friday
1040 for today

Glad your dad's doing better, Christine. 
Hang in there, Yoda. Sometimes the final stretch can be the toughest.


----------



## shadowfox

479 words today. 44914 words for the month. 11086 words behind.

Oops...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1281 words today. Again, I was mostly revising.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote more than 12,000 words today (six chapters). I just wanted to ease my load for Monday. I have a huge pile of laundry, and some unfortunate cleaning to do tomorrow along with my quota. Now I only have to do four chapters (8,000 words). The holidays tick me off. I have a personal day on Wednesday. I'm seeing The Hobbit, but should also finish the bulk of this book. I have eight chapters left (after Monday's load). When that is done, it's all editing until the first of the year, when I start the sixth book in my second-most-popular series. I hope to have the main writing on the book completed by the time I leave my day job. Everything after that is gravy -- and an adventure.


----------



## 69959

2040 - finally broke 2k.


----------



## shadowfox

2517 words today. 47431 words for the month. 12569 behind schedule.

A good writing day despite the fact that my brother came visiting unexpectedly. Think it's unlikely I'll have this book finished tomorrow, may end up finished on Wednesday.


----------



## 67499

Up two nights in a row wresting with websites.  What's intuitive for a geek designer isn't geek to me.  I feel murderous now.  But did manage nearly 1,000 words in rewrite on a thriller novel I hope to have ready January(ish).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1676 words for me.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

3,190 for an erotic short story. Hope to write 3,000+ more tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

2201 this morning. A side character has become a POV character. Quite a surprise, but is really adding a lot to the story! Love when story reveals itself like that.


----------



## shadowfox

2989 words today, 50420 words for the month, 13580 behind schedule.

Book still not finished. Le sigh. I'm at the impatient phase...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was tired, because I had to go out holiday shopping, so I only managed 1241 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

2273 words today, 52698 words for the month, 15307 words behind schedule.

The nonfiction is still not finished... On the positive side, it's now nearly finished.


----------



## 69959

1348 this morning. My alarm did not agree with me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1543 words today.


----------



## Rchilensky

1022 words and two hours of research.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QNPMMQG


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Here's my vow not to try and write a full book in late December again: Think ahead moron! Holiday parties -- and social engagements -- are too much to bear. I will never stop writing in December, but I'm going with shorter works from now on. I finished seven chapters today (and went to see the new Hobbit). I took a personal day. I have five chapters left to finish the book. I need to finish by Saturday night (one of my best friend's parties is looming). I still have Sunday and Monday off, but I need those days to clean the hole I live in before my cousin arrives on Christmas Eve (for a ride home) and her mother arrives two days after Christmas (to pick up her car). Family sucks, lol.


----------



## Christian Price

I wanted to rejoin this club.  I'll be moving here in a couple of weeks so I won't get a thousand in for a few days at the first of next month, but I did get in 1,014 before I had to wake my little ones up for school.  I'll be back later on in the day to get more words in...


----------



## shadowfox

3102 today, 55795 for month, 16205 behind schedule.

Book is still going...


----------



## 69959

Overslept again...but still managed 1003 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Almost forgot to post, but I did 1203 words yesterday.


----------



## shadowfox

1971 words today, 57,766 for the month, 18234 behind schedule.

Finished the nonfiction. Planning to return to the novel tomorrow. I will probably miss my target this month, but we'll see.


----------



## 69959

1244 words this morning. I'm getting good at this oversleeping thing. End of the year tiredness?


----------



## Incognita

I took a week off...had to do a final proofread on a pre-order and get it uploaded, then a second draft on another book and get it to my beta readers. Just got back into first-drafting today with 3K.


----------



## Eskimo

Posted 1,948 today -- and still put in a full day at the office (except when I was working through a knotty plot issue in my head). Plus I did 2,445 yesterday. It's tough sometimes at the start, but when I'm nearing the finish line, I just start flying!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1648 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

3274 words today, 61040 for the month, 18960 behind schedule.

Not a high motivation day today. Think it's shifting gears between projects.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

shadowfox said:


> 3274 words today, 61040 for the month, 18960 behind schedule.


Respect, that's one serious wordsmith target! I got 65k during NaNo and that felt like plenty!

2236 today for me. Don't usually set a monthly target but I like to break the 1000 word barrier whenever I sit down to it.


----------



## Incognita

Back on track with 5K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1380 words today.


----------



## shadowfox

4209 words today, 65,249 words for the month, 18751 behind target.

The normal disruption of Christmastide... relative coming today. So, that's it for my writing today I think.



Tommy Muncie said:


> Respect, that's one serious wordsmith target! I got 65k during NaNo and that felt like plenty!


Thank you. Yes, that's a good month for sure!

I'm trying to get a million word year, starting November. So that's why my target is so high. Basically, so I can miss my goal just under a third of a year and still reach my main target.

I expect not to reach the goal this month... but I'll just rest my goal next month and try again.


----------



## 69959

1090 this morning. Would have been more if Scrivener hadn't decided to take ten minutes to start up. Oh, well. What can you do?


----------



## Incognita

4K today. I was shooting for five but then got sucked into having to migrate a website to a new host.


----------



## Eskimo

Hit 2,417 today. Over the past two weeks I've hit 19,325. When you're hot, you're hot.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1722 words today. Too much other stuff going on around the holidays.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I'm massively annoyed. I will never, ever, put writing on my schedule the week before Christmas again. I have three chapters (6,000 words) to somehow finish before I leave to go up north at the crack of dawn Wednesday morning. I have to get an oil change, too. Even I'm not sure how to get it done.


----------



## batmansero

I managed 1,083 words today while on holiday


----------



## 69959

This morning I got 1016, and I think this is going to be my last writing day of the year unless I end up feeling ambitious and healthy tomorrow. (Hubby is sick and I'm fighting the same thing off.) 

I also need to write out my business plan for 2015 and outline the rest of my current WIP. It's taken some new and interesting directions, but I feel like I'm not focused enough (hence my lower word counts lately). I have plenty to keep me busy, even if I don't get any actual words into a story before the new year. 

It looks like my yearly word total is 582,489. Not bad given my 55 hour non-writing work week.

Best of luck to the rest of you as you finish up the year. I look forward to the 2015 thread! Cheers.


----------



## shadowfox

Well done, Stacey, and congratulations on getting so much done. Have a happy holiday, too.


today 1039 words, 66288 for the month, 21712 behind schedule.
Christmas shopping ate entire day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Well done, Stacy and everybody else.

I wrote 1569 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got my 7,000 words done and finished my book. I have five books in various state of edit now, and I need to start my next cozy mystery on Friday. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## shadowfox

1759 today, 68047 for the month, 3647 above target.
If you can't get to the goal post, move 'em . That's what I always say.

Goal moved down to 85k this month. That'll still be a struggle, given that the relative invasion starts tomorrow


----------



## meh

Last week was horrible. Doing better this week, but I won't be writing much over the holidays. Yesterday, 1042 words.


----------



## Incognita

Forgot to post yesterday -- that was 4K. Another 5K today. Almost to the halfway point!


----------



## Eskimo

Am at 3,052 -- and still counting. Nothing like seeing that finish line!


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Tonight, it's 2,113 and still counting. I might write 2,000+ more tomorrow. I know it's Christmas Eve, but there's still more work to do. I'll eventually enjoy the holidays when night approaches.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I barely scraped in today with 1025 words. Too busy with last minute grocery shopping, gift wrapping, tree decorating, etc... to write more. I hope to get more done after the holidays.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day today. Yes, I'm a loser who was writing on Christmas Eve. But now I'm off to party!


----------



## Eskimo

Wrote 3,261 words today and finished the first draft!


----------



## Incognita

3K today in between cooking and such.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1774 words yesterday after my family had gone to bed and finished a short story.


----------



## Christian Price

7,500 over the last 5 days.  All days were greater than 1,000.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1028 words yesterday, mostly editing. Plus, I uploaded a (slightly belated) lesbian holiday romance short.


----------



## 67499

Despite having to fight off the latest killer flu and traveling to spend the holidays in a city so cold and drear it ought to be sunk under the sea, I managed 1,021 words (cumulatively).


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Back in the saddle with 2198 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book under my main pen name today. I got four chapters, and one prologue done. It was about 9,000 words. I love starting a new book.


----------



## shadowfox

Haven't written anything for 3 days... combination of sister + 2 really cute but very young neices to stay plus a cold that meant I spent almost all the time not socializing with my family in bed.

325 words written today. 

I'm going to write what I can for the rest of December and see y'all in the new year  I'm really happy with Decembers progress. 68k+ whatever I write in the next few days is cool.

This year's been a big one for me. I wrote 6 novels (plus 1/3 of the seventh), 7 nonfiction books, thirty short stories, and am very happy.


----------



## Christian Price

I got in 2,259 words today on top of moving.


----------



## MatNastos

I average about 1300 words a day...today it was 1500, so I'm happy!


----------



## Incognita

4K again today. I sound like a broken record.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1745 words today.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

2307 today. Had one of those lucky days where I just opened the book to tinker with one scene and got an idea while doing it that lasted two hours and I didn't even notice my record had stopped playing somewhere around halfway.


----------



## Christian Price

2,271 today


----------



## Incognita

Guess what? Another 4K day!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters, and 12,000 words, today. This is the series most close to my heart, even though it's only my second best seller. There's just something about it that inspires me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1632 words today.


----------



## Incognita

4K again today, although this time I just had to brute-force it. Still, at least I made my goal.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 10,000 words. Now I have to start building a master file of another book to send off to an editor. I have to listen to audio files for a book and approve that tomorrow, finish the master file, and write another five chapters. Happy New Year's Eve to me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1057 words yesterday and 1092 today. End of the year is just busy.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

5216 today. Productive new years eve!


----------



## Lydniz

Will there be a new thread tomorrow? I've done absolutely no writing since the end of November (crazy busy Christmas so I just didn't have time) and I'm keen to get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## Incognita

I didn't write anything yesterday because we were out shopping so we'd be done before the storm of the century hit. 

But I did write 4K today, mostly because it was snowing and we decided to stay home.


----------



## thewitt

My chapters are roughly 3000 words. I write a new chapter each weekday and edit yesterday's writing. Seems 1000 words a day would be horribly slow. 

Weekend goal is three chapters each day...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Sadly, I never got to my five chapters. I will tomorrow, but I got waylaid by listening to (and approving) an audio book, finishing putting one master file together and sending it off to be proofed, and starting another master file. Oh, and since I hated the second cover for my romantic suspense series (it was always the weakest link) I broke down and put a new one together that I like so much better. So, not a wasted day, just a different day than I planned. New thread tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished the year with 1062 words written on the afternoon of New Year's Night.

New thread tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

Well, I'll post today's 4K here since I didn't see a new 2015 thread yet....


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The new thread is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,205791.0.html


----------



## Evenstar

CoraBuhlert said:


> The new thread is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,205791.0.html


Apparently this topic is off-limits to me


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry. Someone else started a thread at the same time and the mods merged them. Here is the real 2015 thousand words a day thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,205790.0.html


----------

